# Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter



## Gondoschir (21. Juli 2013)

Da ja mal wieder Sonntag ist und ich mich jetzt kurzfristig entscheiden würde, nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder die Ruten ins Auto zu laden, will ich hier mal eine Frage stellen, die mir schon lange auf der Zunge brennt.
Für mein heute favorisiertes Gewässer gibt es Gastkarten Mo-Sa von 16:00 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr.
Was macht jemand, der vormittags los will oder am Sonntag?
Warum sind die Vereine zu blöd, die Gastkarten online zu verkaufen? Ich müsste jetzt also erstmal 35 Km fahren, mir eine Gastkarte kaufen und am nächsten Tag wieder 35 Km fahren, um angeln zu können.
Als Alternative ne 10er-Karte.
Wenn man ans Wasser fährt, trägt man das Datum des betreffenden Tages ein und fertig. Aber sowas ist scheinbar unmöglich. Aber woran liegt das???


----------



## Raubfisch (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich muss zwar nicht so weit fahren, kenne aber die problematik. Teilweise gehts hier noch zu wie anno... 

Ich glaube einerseits werden bessere ideen nicht zu den verantwortlichen getragen und andererseits sind die verantwortlichen oft neuem und modernem so aufgeschlossen wie eine nonne dem red light distirct in amsterdam.


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> sind die verantwortlichen oft neuem und modernem so aufgeschlossen wie eine nonne dem red light distirct in amsterdam.



Genau das ist meine Vermutung... |kopfkrat


----------



## Knispel (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Wie und ob ich als Verein meine Ware - hier Gastkarten - verkaufe, ist total mir überlassen. Wenn es mir in den Kopf kommt, diese nur am 24.Dezember um 3:13 Uhr für die Termine des nächsten Jahres abzugeben ist das so. Wenn es dir nicht passt, braucht du dir keine zu kaufen. Ich brauche dem Modenen nicht aufgeschlossen zusein, du willst was von mir - ich nicht von dir. Viele Vereine haben es nicht nötig Gastkarten abzugeben - die haben ihre Mitglieder und das langt ....


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen,dass es so gewollt ist!
Mein Verein z.B., ist überhaupt nicht auf den Verkauf von Gastkarten angewiesen, dass wird nur als lästig empfunden.Die sind so finanzkräftig, so das im letzten Jahr 3000€ ans Finanzamt überwiesen werden mussten!
Um möglichst viele vom Angeln abzuhalten,sind auch die Preise gesalzen.
Tag:15€, Woche 50€,Monat 80€,Jahr 250€.
Das würde natürlich offiziell niemand aus dem Vorstand bestätigen, aber
intern ist das klar!

Na da war Knispel schneller, mit seiner sinngemäßen, gleichen Antwort!

Jürgen


----------



## Raubfisch (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

das ist natürlich eine tolle einstellung


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Gemeinnützig oder nur gemein, könnte man da fragen ;-))


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Gemeinnützig oder nur gemein, könnte man da fragen ;-))



Mein Gewässer teilen sich zwei Vereine mit zusammen über 700 Mitgliedern (130 ha) und auf Grund dieser hohen Mitgliederzahl, müssten die überhaupt keine Gastkarten ausgeben,die sind schon so gemeinnützig genug!
Von daher können Gäste froh sein,dass es überhaupt Karten gibt.
Man könnte es schon fast edelmütig/sozial nennen, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt!

Jürgen


----------



## Raubfisch (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Das sieht hier in SH bei vielen vereinen aber ganz anders aus und trotzdem ist es dort recht dämlich und umständlich geregelt was gastkarten angeht. 
Daher sehe ich solche argumente nur teilweise als begründung für sowas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Mein Gewässer teilen sich zwei Vereine mit zusammen über 700 Mitgliedern (130 ha) und auf Grund dieser hohen Mitgliederzahl, müssten die überhaupt keine Gastkarten ausgeben,die sind schon so gemeinnützig genug!



Man könnte auch sagen, wenn die das nur als Spaßgewässer für ihren Verein bewirtschaften und die Allgemeinheit aussperren wollen, ist das doch vollkommen in Ordnung - ob man solche Privatvergnügen über die Gemeinnützigkeit und nicht für die Allgemeinheit aus den Steuern der Allgemeinheit privilegieren muss, kann man sicher diskutieren..

Noch dazu, wenn über solche Regeln verhindert werden soll, Gastkarten ausgeben zu müssen.

Nochmal:
Total verständlich!!!!!!

Nur warum steuerlich aus den Mitteln der Allgemeinheit privilegieren??

Das würde ich nur solche Vereine, die Gastangler auch wollen und die diese nicht mit Tricks und Auflagen vom Gewässer fernhalten wollen..


----------



## Werner1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hallo,

man muss auch den Aufwand sehen den jemand betreiben muss um den Kartenverkauf übers Internet möglich zu machen. Das muss dann ehrenamtlich geschehen. Ich würde mein ehrenamtliches Engagement auch anderen Dingen zukommen lassen, wenn es schon möglich ist von MO-SA Karten zu bekommen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Nur warum steuerlich aus den Mitteln der Allgemeinheit privilegieren??
> 
> Das würde ich nur solche Vereine, die Gastangler auch wollen und die diese nicht mit Tricks und Auflagen vom Gewässer fernhalten wollen..


Richtig,dass sehe ich genau so und bin mit der allgemeinen Angelverhinderungsstrategie der Vereine auch nicht einverstanden!

Denn ich möchte auch, dass eine oder andere mal als Gastangler irgendwo fischen!

Zur Ehrenrettung meines Vereins möchte ich noch hinzufügen,dass Gastangler bei uns
die gleichen Rechte haben, wie auch die Vereinsmitglieder.
Keine Fangbeschränkung, Bootsangeln erlaubt,keine Sonderzonen nur für Member,wo gibt es sowas schon?

Jürgen


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hier scheinen einige den Sinn des Wortes Gemeinnützig nicht zu kennnen/wollen ihn nicht kennen. Wenn ein Gewässer gegen Höchstgebot verpachtet würde an eine Einzelperson-wieviele dürften dann da Angeln? 
Ein Verein ermöglicht es vielen Zugangng zum Angelngewässer zu haben,aber eine Gemeinschaft braucht halt Regeln.Gerade Personen die mit wenig Gemeinsinn kritisieren dies,die denken nur an ihren Vorteil, auch wenn die derzeitige Denkweise der gesammten Finanzwelt darauf ausgerichtet ist, muss man dies nicht überall übernehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Die Regeln stehen auch auf der Karte eines Berufsfischers, wenn der die Karten an seinem Gewässer ausgibt - und der wird nicht steuerlich bevorzugt..

Gemeinnützigkeit ist eine schlichte steuerliche Bevorzugung..

Das ist in Ordnung, wenn etwas für die Allgemeinheit getan wird, die ja auch diese Steuersubvention zu bezahlen hat.

Schottet sich da aber eine Gruppe ab und will trotzdem Steuersubventionen von der Allgemeinheit, wird es für mich persönlich zweifelhaft.

Da wäre besser mehr Geld bei den Vereinen investiert, die solche Spielchen nicht machen, um Gastangler abzuschrecken - *die gibt's ja  auch zu Genüge, Gott sei Dank*...

Und das Geld dafür könnte man dann direkt bei denen holen, die versuchen Gastangler abzuschrecken, indem man diesen die Gemeinnützigkeit entzieht.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Unser Verein gibt für sein Gewässer gar keine Gastkarten an Fremde aus. Nur Vereinsmitglieder dürfen nach vorheriger Anmeldung eine Gastkarte erwerben, die es einem Fremden ermöglicht in Begleitung des Vereinsmitglieds zu angeln. Gastkarten wurden vor Jahren nach mehrfach schlechten Erlebnissen mit Gastanglern angeschafft. Hier war einfach das Verhältnis zwischen dem Nutzen und dem Aufwand bzw. Schaden in keiner gesunden Relation. Diese Variante gibt es auch noch. Zugegebenerweise ist unser Gewässer nicht sehr groß, der Verein sehr klein und familiär geführt.


----------



## Werner1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

allerdings hat Gemeinnützigkeit auch nichts mit der Gastkartenverfügbarkeit im Internet zu tun. Darum ging es dem Thread-Eröffner.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Das hat insofern damit zu tun, dass es solche und solche Vereine gibt...

Und man Änderungen wohl nur erreichen kann, wenns an die Kohle geht.


----------



## Werner1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

und eben auch solche und solche Gastangler, die auch dazu beigetragen haben das es zu diesen Zuständen kam.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Die Gastangler kriegen aber keine Steuersubventionen vom Staat, von der Allgemeinheit...


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Die Gastangler kriegen aber keine Steuersubventionen vom Staat, von der Allgemeinheit...


Thomas,manchmal nervt die Hetze auf Verbände und Vereine!
Die Vereine bekommen keine Subventionen,sondern steuerliche Vorteile, eben wegen ihrer Gemeinnützigkeit und dass ist immer noch ein Unterschied!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich lobe doch due Vereine:
Die, die solche Spielchen nicht nötig haben - und davon gibt's genug, Gott sei Dank!

Dass es bei Vereinen wie bei Gastanglern genügend schwarze Schaffe gibt ist nunmal Fakt.

Genaus, dass steuerliche Vorteile nunmal Subventionen sind, von der Allgemeinheit bezahlt.


----------



## Werner1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Genau und diese erhalten sie auch für andere Gemeinnützige Tätigkeiten. Vereine sind nämlich nicht nur Konstrukte um Möglichst viele Angler vom Angeln abzuhalten.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hallo zusammen,

um mal dem Themenstarter bei zu pflichten.

Wenn ein Verein Gastkarten ausgibt, dann sollte es auch klar sein, wie man da ran kommt.

Und das für einige hier, für den Erwerb einer Karte Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen muss, finde ich persönlich zum kotzxxxx.

Dann gebt doch einfach offen zu, dass ihr an eurem Wasser keine "Fremden" sehen wollt und gut.

Hört sich nach " ein bischen schwanger " an. So nach dem Motto, klar gibts bei uns Gastkarten, wir sind doch ein weltoffener Verein und tun nur Gutes. In Wirklichkeit ist jeder, der nicht seit 3 Generationen da lebt ein Feind.

Immer dieses im den heissen Brei rum reden. Ist in Deutschland echt in Mode.

Wenn ihr die Besitzer des Gewässers seid, kein Problem. Eure Regeln. Aber einen Kartenverkauf, der in Wirklichkeit nicht genutzt werden kann ist ja eine tolle Idee.

Wie immer nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Angelvereine sind aber auch keine Zwangsdienstleister, die allen alles ermöglichen müssen, wann immer diese anderen das wünschen und sich dabei den lästigen Umstand der Mitgliedschaft ersparen möchten. Man sollte die Kirche schon im Dorf lassen!

Sicherlich wäre es schön, wenn man jederzeit und überall zu möglichst geringen Preisen, oder gar für umsonst angeln könnte. Nur was hätte das wohl für Folgen? Der Fang einer einzigen Bachforelle wäre dann vermutlich eine bundesweite Sensation.

Ich sehe einen guten Teil des Gemeinnutzens auch darin, dass man eben nicht jeden überall Angeln lässt.


----------



## Werner1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> um mal dem Themenstarter bei zu pflichten.
> 
> ...




es besteht doch die öffentlich bekannte Möglichkeit von MO -SA in der Zeit von 16 - 20 Uhr die Gastkarten zu erwerben. NUR halt am Sonntag nicht.


----------



## Corinna68 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Wenn jemand vom Vorstand oder ein Mitglied vom Verein sich bereit erklärt diese Gastkarten zu verkaufen dann macht er es Ehrenamtlich in seiner Freizeit.Dann sollen die ihre Angelkarten in den Öffnungszeiten holen und nicht rummeckern.Auf solche Typen nebst dem Geld der Gastkarte kann jeder Verein verzichten


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand vom Vorstand oder ein Mitglied vom Verein sich bereit erklärt diese Gastkarten zu verkaufen dann macht er es Ehrenamtlich in seiner Freizeit.Dann sollen die ihre Angelkarten in den Öffnungszeiten holen und nicht rummeckern.Auf solche Typen nebst dem Geld der Gastkarte kann jeder Verein verzichten



#6

Sogar das Wohlfahrtsamt hat Öffnungszeiten.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Werner1 schrieb:


> es besteht doch die öffentlich bekannte Möglichkeit von MO -SA in der Zeit von 16 - 20 Uhr die Gastkarten zu erwerben. NUR halt am Sonntag nicht.



Hallo Werner,

damit hast du Recht. Ich meinte die Aussagen, dass die nur zu Zeiten verkaufen wollen, wo es keinen möglich ist zu kaufen. Die Zeiten Mo-Sa 16-20 Uhr finde ich selber schon fair.

Kommt auch immer drauf an, wer verkauft.

Wenns ein Ehrenamtlicher ist, dann investiert der sehr viel Zeit dafür. 

Wenns ein Angelgeschäft wäre, der sowieso seine Geschäftszeiten hat, ist es für den Verein einfacher.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Sogar das Wohlfahrtsamt hat Öffnungszeiten.



Und die zwei Angelgeschäfte, welche unsere Karten verkaufen auch!

Jürgen


----------



## Werner1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hallo Wiederanfänger,

es gäbe auch die Möglichkeit Gastkarten in Gastwirtschaften zu verkaufen. Dann wäre mehr Möglichkeit vorhanden (auch Sonntags) Gastkarten zu erwerben. Allerdings weiss ich auch von einem Fall bei dem es der Gastwirt nicht so genau mit den Voraussetzungen für den Erwerb einer Gastkarte genommen hat, somit hatte der Verein ein Problem.

Andererseits bin ich deiner Meinung das der Verein das auch klar sagen sollte wenn er keine Gastangler möchte, was meiner Meinung nach auch sein Recht ist.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich verstehe die entrüstung nicht. Man hat von Mo - Samstag die möglichkeit den Schein zu erwerben, ist doch alles super. Wenn man selbst weit weg von der Ausgabestelle wohnt, dann ist es das persönliche Pech aber ganz sicher kein Mangel vom Verein.

Zu der Online Anmeldung: So lange es keine globale Datenbank gibt, wo Zugänge zu den Prüfungen abrufbar sind, ist eine sichere Authentifizierung nicht möglich. Das selbe gilt für 10er Karten, da ist keine Sicherheit gegeben. Bei der Kartenausgabe wir die Nr der Karte, der Angler und die Angelzeit notiert. Selbes steht auf der Karte. So kann auch später geprüft werden ob die Karte nicht geschummelt ist.


Ich frag mich ab und zu ob Menschen, die etwas fordern, überhaupt vorher mal darüber nachdenken warum es so ist.


----------



## Werner1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

ist vielleicht ein Problem der Gesellschaft das sich langsam entwickelt hat, alles soll immer ohne großen Aufwand verfügbar sein. Auch ich kann mich von dieser Entwicklung nicht lossprechen.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Ich frag mich ab und zu ob Menschen, die etwas fordern, überhaupt vorher mal darüber nachdenken warum es so ist.


Das ist der Punkt!
Wenn, wie eingangs geschildert, jemand erhrenamtlich, 5 Tage die Woche und jeweils für 4 Stunden erreichbar sein muss,dann ist dies schon eine Leistung!
Ich würde und könnte dies nicht machen. Und dann soll der jenige auch noch Sonntags darauf warten,dass sich irgend son Spezialist noch entscheidet, spontan angeln zu gehen?

Jürgen


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Thomas,manchmal nervt die Hetze auf Verbände und Vereine!



Ja, mich nervt es auch. Ich würde es auch gerne anders sehen. Allerdings hat er aus meiner Sicht auch Recht mit dem was er schreibt.
Was wäre denn jetzt eine Alternative?
Missstände beseitigen oder totschweigen? 
Sicherlich kann man nicht jeden Verein über einen Kamm scheren, aber ich meine, dass er das in diesem Thread auch erwähnt hat...


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Bei uns in der Umgebung werden Gastkarten relativ häufig von Tankstellen verkauft, das ist aufgrund der normalerweise sehr umfangreichen Öffnungszeiten von Tankstellen gar keine schlechte Lösung, wie ich finde. 

Insgesamt ist aber das ganze System "Tageskarte" irgendwie fern der Praxis.
Ich will z.B. heute Abend Aalangeln gehen. Von 21.00 - 2.00 Uhr, dafür muss ich mir 2 Tageskarten kaufen, für 5 Stunden Angeln. 

Ähnliches gilt wenn man ein Wochenende angeln möchte. Von Freitag bis Sonntag. Man muss den Freitag und Sonntag kpl. bezahlen kommt aber normalerweise erst Freitag Nachmittag/Abend am Gewässer an und haut Sonntag Mittag wieder ab. 

Besser wäre es, wie im Ausland, 24Std. Karten auszugeben. Die 24 Std. am Stück gültig sind, unabhängig vom Kalendertag oder spezielle Wochenendkarten.


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Andal schrieb:


> Sicherlich wäre es schön, wenn man jederzeit und überall zu möglichst geringen Preisen, oder gar für umsonst angeln könnte. Nur was hätte das wohl für Folgen? Der Fang einer einzigen Bachforelle wäre dann vermutlich eine bundesweite Sensation.



Hmmmmm... |kopfkrat
Also wenn ich in der Ukraine bin, setzte ich mich an den Dnepr und angel da. OHNE Fischereischein. OHNE Fischereiabgabe. OHNE Gastkarte...
Trotzdem fange ich meinen Fisch und alle anderen auch... #c


----------



## Margarelon (21. Juli 2013)

Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ab und zu ob Menschen, die etwas fordern, überhaupt vorher mal darüber nachdenken warum es so ist.



Warum? Weil wir es in allen anderen Lebensbereichen so gezeigt bekommen! Alles billig, alles sofort, alles online. Deshalb. 
Aber ich kann den TE trotzdem verstehen. Tolles Wetter, Kumpel ruft an. Komm doch zu mir angeln, die 75 km kannst du doch mal eben fahren. 
Klar, gerne, bin ja spontan. Aber habe für das Gewässer keine Karte... Und es ist Sonntag. 

Sorry, Leute, aber sooo doll müsst ihr euch über die Frage echt nicht aufregen. Finde ich persönlich jetzt wieder mal überspannt. 

Noch ein positives Beispiel wie es auch anderswo gehen kann:
Steinbachtalsperre verkauft Tageskarten an der örtlichen Aral. Macht Mo-So um sechs Uhr auf. Geht doch. 
Aber nur, wenn a) der Verein will, b) jemanden dafür anspricht und c) die Ausgabestelle mitspielt. 

Noch einfacher wäre die ganze Geschichte ja, wenn man die 70 Jahre alte Graupappe endlich abschaffen und durch eine Bundesangelchipkarte ersetzen würde. Dann könnte man online Karten kaufen, oder Automaten aufstellen....
Aber das ist ja leider, wie Angela so schön sagte, alles "Neuland"...


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Dann fische in der Ukraine!


----------



## Werner1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ja, mich nervt es auch. Ich würde es auch gerne anders sehen. Allerdings hat er aus meiner Sicht auch Recht mit dem was er schreibt.
> Was wäre denn jetzt eine Alternative?
> Missstände beseitigen oder totschweigen?
> Sicherlich kann man nicht jeden Verein über einen Kamm scheren, aber ich meine, dass er das in diesem Thread auch erwähnt hat...



na ja Misstände sind wohl was anderes als das ein Verein am Sonntag keine Gastkarten ausgibt, darum geht es hier doch ursprünglich. Und kritisieren kann ich an jeder Regelung etwas. Ein Verein ist nunmal kein Dienstleister für Gastangler. 

Die Idee mit den 24 Stunden Karten an Tankstellen finde ich aber interessant und auch ohne großen Aufwand machbar.


----------



## kingandre88 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Also ich kann den TE vollkommen verstehen....Wenn man nur 70 km fahren muss um die Karte zu besorgen ist das schon so ne Sache.
Ab und zu möchte man auch mal ein anderes Gewässer befischen, nicht jeder hat immer Zeit mal irgendwo eben hin zu fahren oder das Geld sich in 5 Vereinen anzumelden....Aber ich hab auch Verständnis mit den Vereinen!!! Ich glaube die beste Möglichkeit wegen den Öffnungszeiten sind echt Tankstellen#h


----------



## grubenreiner (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich muß hier mal einen Fehler der schon öfter gennant wurde ausräumen!

ONLINETAGESKARTEN sind möglich und gibt es schon, und das erfolgreich.
Bei meinangelverein oder so, eine Homepage kann der Verein über ein gesichertes System Karten online ausgeben. Dazu muss die Fischereischeinnummer vorher eingegeben werden und ist dann in der Karten-PDF die man bekommt drin. Da auch drin steht dass die Karte nur mit gültigem Schein mit identer Nummer und ausgedruckten Bestimmungen gültig ist ist der Verein auf der sicheren Seite.

Funktioniert gut, selbst schon als Kund praktiziert und ich fand das sehr angenehm.


----------



## Carp-MV (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Die 24 Stunden Regelung gab es bis 2012 hier ja auch in MV für 15€ pro 24Stunden wenn ich richtig liege. Jetzt sind es 6€ pro Tag (0-24Uhr) also spart man eigentlich ja auch da es für 2 komplette Tage inklusive die Nacht nur 12€ sind. Vorher waren es also 30€ für ein WE mit 48Stunden und nun nur 18€ für drei Tage. Daher wesentlich günstiger und ich finde das gut so... ;-)

Die Möglichkeit die Karten an einer Tanke zu bekommen die meistens ja lange auf haben und manchmal die ganze Nacht wäre natürlich ne schöne Sache für spontanere Ansitze.


----------



## Margarelon (21. Juli 2013)

grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich muß hier mal einen Fehler der schon öfter gennant wurde ausräumen!
> 
> ONLINETAGESKARTEN sind möglich und gibt es schon, und das erfolgreich.
> Bei meinangelverein oder so, eine Homepage kann der Verein über ein gesichertes System Karten online ausgeben. Dazu muss die Fischereischeinnummer vorher eingegeben werden und ist dann in der Karten-PDF die man bekommt drin. Da auch drin steht dass die Karte nur mit gültigem Schein mit identer Nummer und ausgedruckten Bestimmungen gültig ist ist der Verein auf der sicheren Seite.
> ...



Wieder was gelernt. Die Idee ist klasse. An der Umsetzung kann man noch arbeiten. Kein Paypal, keine Kreditkarte... Und leicht unübersichtlich. 
Und noch Kosten für Teilnehmer...


----------



## Stefff (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hallo allerseits.
Also ich bin der Meinung, daß wir Vereine in erster Linie unseren Mitgliedern verpflichtet sind. Jeder hat die Möglichkeit Mitglied zu werden.
Daüber hinaus leisten wir im Vorstand ein großes Maß an ehrenamtlicher Tätigkeit. Dazu hat noch jedes Vereinsmitglied die Möglichkeit sich in den Vorstand wählen zu lassen. Da würden dem ein oder anderen sicherlich die Augen aufgehen!
Noch dazu haben Vereine oftmals nur eine begrenzte anzahl an vom LA genehmigten Karten.
Ich finde es ist schon fair Gastangler ohne Begleitung eines Mitgliedes Angeln zu lassen. Das ist schon Vertrauenssache genug. Ein Verein muß nicht 7 Tage die Woche an 24h einen Kartenverkauf ermöglichen. Ansonsten kann man das Arbeiten einstellen um nur noch für den Kartenverkauf da zu sein. Wer das machen möchte kann sich gerne melden!

Auch hätten wir in unserm Verein die Möglichkeit noch weitere Verkaufsstellen anzuwerben, mit dem Ergebniss das evtl. die Gastkarten frühzeitig im Jahr schon vergriffen wären, was dann wieder zu Unmutsäuserungen führen würde!
Außerdem finde ich es auch nicht ganz unwichtig das zw. Gastangler und Verein schon noch ein pers. Kontakt bestehen sollte und nicht online auf unpersönliche Weise jeder an mein Gewässer kann!

Es ist immer einfach über etwas zu schimpfen oder zu urteilen, hier werdet ihr allerdings wenig ändern können.
Nur die bereitschaft ein Ehrenamt auszuüben und so mitspracherecht zu bekommen kann euch und anderen weiterhelfen.
Und abschliessend noch zur oft erwähnten Problematik eines "überalteten Vereinsvorstands" (gehör noch lange nicht zur alten Fraktion, nur nebenbei!) und demzufolge nicht mehr zeitgemäß zu sein, sollten die Jungen sich mal fragen warum das so ist. Schliesslich erklären sich immer weniger Junge Leute bereit ein solches Amt und die damit verbundenen Unannehmichkeiten auf sich zu nehmen!

Denkt mal drüber nach!!

Grüße, Stefff!


----------



## wobbler68 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hallo

Zurück zur eingangs frage.
@Gondoschir
Ich nehme mal an du meinst die Diemel bei Trendelburg.:q
Oft geben mehrere Stellen Karten aus.
Gaststätten,Campingplätze(grade in Trendelburg),Tankstellen oder auch jemand aus dem Gastverein.(meist jemand aus dem Vorstand)

Wenn Mann:g sich, im Vorfeld,darüber informiert.Ist Mann:g im Vorteil bei der Kartenbeschaffung..Soviel Zeit sollte sein.

Zu deiner Frage:
Als Alternative ne 10er-Karte.
Wenn man ans Wasser fährt, trägt man das Datum des betreffenden Tages ein und fertig. Aber sowas ist scheinbar unmöglich. Aber woran liegt das???

*Weil nicht jeder ehrlich ist .
*

Mfg
Alex


----------



## Margarelon (21. Juli 2013)

Steff, über Vereine, ihr Verhalten, Altersstruktur usw. kann man streiten. Muss man aber nicht. 

Fakt ist aber doch, dass vieles veraltet und rückständig ist. 
Z.B. unser Boardietreffen am Rhein. Fällt es auf einen Sonntag und kommt jemand von außerhalb hinzu, der keine Jahreskarte hat, muss er in den sauren Apfel beißen und zwei mal fahren. 
Hier könnten die Verbände ansetzen. 
Aber da sind wir wieder zurück bei meinem Eingangssatz...


----------



## Carp-MV (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Jeder hat die Möglichkeit Mitglied zu werden.



Nö das stimmt so nicht!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Warum? Weil wir es in allen anderen Lebensbereichen so gezeigt bekommen! Alles billig, alles sofort, alles online. Deshalb.


Das macht es nicht besser. Man sollte noch etwas zu schätzen wissen, will aber heute keiner mehr.



Margarelon schrieb:


> Aber ich kann den TE trotzdem verstehen. Tolles Wetter, Kumpel ruft an. Komm doch zu mir angeln, die 75 km kannst du doch mal eben fahren.
> Klar, gerne, bin ja spontan. Aber habe für das Gewässer keine Karte... Und es ist Sonntag.


Ich kann das bestens verstehen, hatte solch eine Situation selbst erst letztens. Ich brauchte eine Gastkarte und habe auf der Webseite des örtlichen Vereins geschaut. Es war ein Sonntag. Neben den üblichen Geschäften, wo man es Werktags bekommen kann, gab es noch einen Camping-Platz und einen Schiffs-Club. Beim Camping-Platz angerufen meinten sie, das sie gar keine Karten mehr bekommen hätten. Der Schiffs-Club wusste nicht mal was davon. Also im anderen Ort und dessen Verein nachgeschaut, dort gab es Hotels die diese Karten ausgeben würde. Wieder nichts.

Und jetzt? Das leben ist nun mal kein Ponyhof und wenn ich "jetzt" angeln will, dann berechtigt mich das noch lange nicht dazu dies zu tun. Möglichkeiten hätte ich 6 Tage vorher gehabt.




Margarelon schrieb:


> Sorry, Leute, aber sooo doll müsst ihr euch über die Frage echt nicht aufregen. Finde ich persönlich jetzt wieder mal überspannt.


Geht weniger um die Frage, als um die Verhaltensweisen das alles als Selbstverständlich gesehen wird.



Margarelon schrieb:


> Noch einfacher wäre die ganze Geschichte ja, wenn man die 70 Jahre alte Graupappe endlich abschaffen und durch eine Bundesangelchipkarte ersetzen würde. Dann könnte man online Karten kaufen, oder Automaten aufstellen....


Das Problem würde nicht bei Angela oder sonst wem sein, sondern bei den selben Leuten die sich hier in diversen Themen beschweren... denn solch eine Chipkarte würde vermutlich 20 - 40€ kosten. Ich bin gespannt wie groß dann das geheule wäre...

@grubenreiner: Schönen Dank für die Aufklärung. Würde ich mal vom örtlichen Verein auf Mails eine Antwort bekommen, dann könnte ich denen sogar anbieten es umzusetzen.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Tomas   so wa sich d alese ist es ja  so zusagen schade irgend wo in bw oder hessen Urlaub zu machen wenn amn keine gatskarten bekommt .
un die Ausage kann ich leider nicht teilen mit großen anstrngungen karten zu bekommen denn bei us sind  3 Ausegabestellen für den ganzen bereich aö ,ts und  bgl  und was die  preise von 7,50- 30€  fürn tag genommen werden und Gastangler sind gerne gesehen bei uns 
lg


----------



## Margarelon (21. Juli 2013)

Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das macht es nicht besser. Man sollte noch etwas zu schätzen wissen, will aber heute keiner mehr.
> 
> Geht weniger um die Frage, als um die Verhaltensweisen das alles als Selbstverständlich gesehen wird.
> 
> Das Problem würde nicht bei Angela oder sonst wem sein, sondern bei den selben Leuten die sich hier in diversen Themen beschweren... denn solch eine Chipkarte würde vermutlich 20 - 40 kosten. Ich bin gespannt wie groß dann das geheule wäre...



Muss ich dir ja in fast allen Punkten Recht geben. Diskussionen darüber braucht man ja nicht zu führen, die würden dann endlos sein. 

Aber eine Karte soll teurer sein, als das graue Spezialpapier? Sollte man mal jemanden aus den Niederlanden fragen, da kostet der Vispas keine 20-40 &euro; extra...  
Ein schöner Gedanke... Keine Pappe, die Platz braucht, Karte im Portemonnaie, am Gewässer wie an einem Parkautomaten Ticket ziehen, Fischereierlaubnis online verlängern lassen, ohne sich einen Tag für den Amtgang freizunehmen...

Stimmt, wir sollten die heutigen, ruhigen und erbaulichen, Abwicklungsweisen zu schätzen wissen...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Aber eine Karte soll teurer sein, als das graue Spezialpapier? Sollte man mal jemanden aus den Niederlanden fragen, da kostet der Vispas keine 20-40 &euro; extra...
> Ein schöner Gedanke... Keine Pappe, die Platz braucht, Karte im Portemonnaie, am Gewässer wie an einem Parkautomaten Ticket ziehen, Fischereierlaubnis online verlängern lassen, ohne sich einen Tag für den Amtgang freizunehmen...


Da wäre ich absolut für und das wäre auch klasse. Doch welcher Verein gibt dafür Geld aus und setzt sich mit diesem Aufwand auseinander? Der "noch" leichteste Weg ist da wohl der Ehrenamtliche, der muss sich aber finden.
Tankstellen und c.o. nehmen wohl keine Karten, da sie hier vor Ort nicht daran verdienen könnten. Bei einer 3€ Gastkarte auch kein wunder.




Margarelon schrieb:


> Stimmt, wir sollten die heutigen, ruhigen und erbaulichen, Abwicklungsweisen zu schätzen wissen...


Bitte nicht die Worte im Mund verdrehen, ist keine feine Art.


----------



## Margarelon (21. Juli 2013)

Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Da wäre ich absolut für und das wäre auch klasse. Doch welcher Verein gibt dafür Geld aus und setzt sich mit diesem Aufwand auseinander? Der "noch" leichteste Weg ist da wohl der Ehrenamtliche, der muss sich aber finden.
> Tankstellen und c.o. nehmen wohl keine Karten, da sie hier vor Ort nicht daran verdienen könnten. Bei einer 3 Gastkarte auch kein wunder.
> 
> Bitte nicht die Worte im Mund verdrehen, ist keine feine Art.



Nee, wieso Verein? Klar, der müsste sich, eventuell, mit dem Automaten rumschlagen. Ich denke mehr an den Angelschein, der, durch eine Karte ersetzt, Komfort bieten würde und den Vereinen/Verbänden somit zumindest die Möglichkeit gäbe, etwas "modernes" anzubieten. 

Und ich wollte nichts verdrehen, es sollte nur die Ironie ausdrücken, dass manches in meinen Augen wirklich veraltet oder rückständig ist. Sorry, falls es falsch angekommen ist!!


----------



## Stefff (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Steff, über Vereine, ihr Verhalten, Altersstruktur usw. kann man streiten. Muss man aber nicht.



Wer will den streiten?!

Ich möchte doch nur dass die, die immer nur fordern, fordern, fordern, die Sache auch mal von der anderen Seite betrachten.
Die meisten kennen aber die andere Seite nicht und somit ist das meiste was sie von sich geben eben nur pers. ansichtssache oder Mutmaßungen ohne jeglichen hintergrund oder Äußerungen ohne sich vorher schon mal Gesanken gemacht zu haben!
Wenn ich von jemanden was möchte muß ich mich darum bemühen und wenn dies heißt sich zu informeiren wann und wo es Karten gibt, kann man das doch verlangen!
Hier wird für eine Erlaubnis bezahlt, nicht für eine Dienstleistung(die is nämlich Ehrenamtlich)!
Wenn mir jetzt am So Nachmittag einfällt das ich von meiner Stammpizzeria ne Pizza möchte, hab ich auch Pech gehabt, da erst Abends geöffnet!
Oder mir fällt am So früh, beim blick in den Spiegel, auf dass meine Haare zu lang sind, dann muß ich auch bis Mo oder Di warten!
Jetzt wirds heißen, dann such dir halt ne andere Pizzeria, genau so kann ich sagen, wer mit dem örtlichen Verein unzufrieden ist muß ne alternative suchen.

Und das mit dem Autofahren (35km) lass ich so nichgt gelten.
Wenn man sieht was für unnötige Fahrten jeder von uns tätigt.
Wenns um neues Angelgerät geht, dann schrecken die wenigsten vor 30, 50 oder 100km zurück!!
Es gibt überall Öffnungszeiten und die macht jeder selber.

Ich will hier wirklich nicht schimpfen, bin aber der Meinung das von den Vereinen zu viel gefordert wird, auch gerade von den Gastanglern. 
Der "Kunde/Gast" soll König sein, aber kein Kaiser!!
Mich würde nur interessieren wie es die, denen man es nie Recht machen kann, machen würden!
Ich sage Euch auch ihr könntet das nicht, und zudem muß man das auch nicht!
Das Leben besteht aus geben und nehmen und nur weil man bezahlen möchte, lassen sich viele Vereine trotzdem nicht versklaven!

Was mich außerdem an der Eingangsfrage stört, is die frage ob die Vereine zu BLÖD sind!!
Da frägt man sich ob man auch wirklich jeden an seinem Gewässer begrüßen möchte!
Angeln is eben nichts für kurzentschlossene, beim Angeln brauchts schon Geduld!!

Die devise heißt: Erst mal besser machen!!

Gruß!


----------



## Carp-MV (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Mich würde nur interessieren wie es die, denen man es nie Recht machen kann, machen würden!



Na klar geht das! Angeln für 25€ im Jahr überall in Deutschland gültig. Könnte man natürlich auch auf ein Bundesland begrenzen die Jahreskarte. Dann noch die Lizenz (Fischereischein) käuflich für jeden, sagen wir auch noch mal 25€ im Jahr und ab geht die Party und alle Angler sind glücklich!. ;-)


----------



## pike-81 (21. Juli 2013)

Moinsen!
Da ich selber Gastangler bin, kann ich den TE voll und ganz verstehen.
In S-H kenne ich auch einige Gewässer, für die man Karten an Tanken bekommt.
Der Tankstellenpächter muß ja an der Karte selber nichts verdienen. Der eine oder andere Angler kauft sich dann noch eine Flasche Kaffee oder eine Tasse Bier, belegte Brötchen etc. und alle sind glücklich.
Wenn ich regelmäßig ein bestimmtes Gewässer befische, erwerbe ich eine Jahrekarte. Kein Streß und man spart dabei.
Petri


----------



## Stefff (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Na klar geht das! Angeln für 25€ im Jahr überall in Deutschland gültig. Könnte man natürlich auch auf ein Bundesland begrenzen die Jahreskarte. Dann noch die Lizenz (Fischereischein) käuflich für jeden, sagen wir auch noch mal 25€ im Jahr und ab geht die Party und alle Angler sind glücklich!. ;-)



Ich wäre da eher für 15 Euro, Österreich, Italien und Schweiz mit inbegriffen!!
Köder gibts natürlich unbegrenzt und kostenlos dazu!!
Dann fehlt nur noch der kostenlose Hol & Bringservice und das versorgen und einvakuumieren der Fische!
Verpflegung aber bitte selbst mitbringen!

Gar nich so schlecht:m


----------



## Carp-MV (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Verpflegung aber bitte selbst mitbringen!
> 
> Gar nich so schlecht
> __________________



Was? Nein ich wäre für einen täglichen Pflichtrundgang der Kontrolleure oder Vereinsvorstände (mindestens 3 mal Morgens, Mittags und Abends) mit immer der gleichen Uhrzeit an den Gewässern und diese müsste dann nen kleinen Imbiss/Snack Korb bei sich führen. Würde auch ne mobile Küche ganz toll finden damit man vor Ort von den frischen Fang gleich von denen verarbeiten lassen kann.


----------



## Raubfisch (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Na klar geht das! Angeln für 25€ im Jahr überall in Deutschland gültig. Könnte man natürlich auch auf ein Bundesland begrenzen die Jahreskarte. Dann noch die Lizenz (Fischereischein) käuflich für jeden, sagen wir auch noch mal 25€ im Jahr und ab geht die Party und alle Angler sind glücklich!. ;-)



jupp, warum nicht  hatte in einem anderem fred schonmal geschrieben das es in anderen ländern schon seit langem hervorragend funktioniert. 

Ich hatte aber nach recht kurzer zeit keine lust mehr auf eine weitere diskussion weil einige schon nach den taschentüchern und andere nach mistgabeln und fackeln griffen. |rolleyes


----------



## ernie1973 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Regeln stehen auch auf der Karte eines Berufsfischers, wenn der die Karten an seinem Gewässer ausgibt - und der wird nicht steuerlich bevorzugt..
> 
> Gemeinnützigkeit ist eine schlichte steuerliche Bevorzugung..
> 
> ...




Der Online Verkauf wird zuviel Arbeit machen und unter "Kosten-Nutzen"-Gesichtspunkten oftmals "unlukrativ" oder sogar ein Zuschussgeschäft sein!

Seid froh, dass es überhaupt Gastkarten gibt, denn eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist das *NICHT*!





Hm lieber Thomas,

das klingt wieder so, als ob es ein Grundrecht auf´s Angeln überall gäbe - *DAS GIBT ES NICHT!*

Auch leben wir nicht im Angelsozialismus - was viele sich hier offenbar wünschen, was aber aufgrund der privatrechtlichen Struktur unseres Vereinswesens & der bestehenden Pachtverhältnisse eben oftmals *NICHT* der Fall ist!

Da pachtet ein Verein (=privatrechtlich organisiert) ein Gewässer im Rahmen eines privatrechtlichen Vertrages gegen Cash - und bestimmt dann selber, wer dort wann wie usw. angeln darf!
Manche Vereine nehmen Gastangler gerne mit, weil´s Kohle bringt - andere eben nicht, weil sie´s nicht wollen - nicht müssen usw. - das ist legitim & legal!

Hat aber mit Gemeinnützigkeit rechtlich *nix* zu tun!

Zur Gleichbehandlung müssten dann auch bitte Tischtennisvereine, Fussballvereine, Billardvereine etc. ihre Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren, bei denen man üblicherweise als "Nicht-Mitglied" auch nicht einfach so mal einfach als "Gast" mitspielen/ -trainieren darf, wenn Deine Überlegungen richtig wären!?!

...wohl kaum!

Die Gemeinnützigkeit ist *nicht* daran gekoppelt, dass jedermann da "mal eben" gegen cash als Gast nach Lust und Laune mitmachen darf (es sei denn, der Verein MÖCHTE das!), sondern allenfalls daran, dass jedermann dort Mitglied werden kann (manchmal halt auch über Wartelisten, die bei vielen Vereinen mit schönen Gewässern recht lang sind - aber nur dadurch sind es noch "schöne" Gewässer *g*), nach den Regeln, welche sich aus der rechtmäßigen Satzung ergeben und das ein sozial-wertvoller (vom Gesetzgeber in der AO enumerativ aufgezählter!) Zweck für´s Gemeinwesen verfolgt wird - das ist beim Angeln der Fall - aber kein Verein kann gezwungen werden, Nicht-Mitglieder von der oft jahrzehntelangen ehrenamtlichen Arbeit der Mitglieder und der "Aktiven" im Vereinsleben profitieren zu lassen!

Gemeinnützigkeit hat nix damit zu tun, dass jedermann dort gegen cash und nach Vorlage eines Fischereischeines "mal eben" angeln darf, sondern damit, dass ein vom Gesetzgeber als privilegierungswürdig angesehener Zweck vom Verein verfolgt wird und nach einer rechtmäßigen Satzung jedermann Mitglied werden kann im Rahmen der Regeln, die der Verein sich in der Satzung selber gibt und die vorgelegt und geprüft wird, *BEVOR* ein Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit bekommt!

Für Interessierte:



--> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gemeinn%C3%BCtzigkeit

Daraus ein schöner Satz:

"Gemeinnützigkeit ist ein *rein steuerrechtlicher* Tatbestand. Gemeinnützigkeit ist einer der sogenannten steuerbegünstigten Zwecke und führt zu einer Steuerbegünstigung der Körperschaft. Die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit erfolgt durch das zuständige Finanzamt."

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hallo,

dass Vereine gerne mal Gastangler mit höheren Auflagen vom Gewässer halten wollen, ist wahr aber auch in gewisser Weise verständlich !

Beispiel : an einem überschaubaren Gewässer gibt es immer wieder traditionell einen Run am 1. Mai - es werden 20,30,40 Gastkarten an überwiegend Spinnfischer abgegeben.

Wer selbst Spinnfischer ist, weiß, wie schon eine überschaubare Menge versierter Angler einen Gewässerabschnitt vollkommen ausfischen können.

Nebenbei werden noch reichlich Satzhechte verangelt/gehakt und der Bestand verringert sich...durch die Gastangler, die ihren Hecht selbstverst. entnehmen , um den Kartenpreis zurückzu"gewinnen".

Da sacht das Vereinsmitglied : "Sch..ß Gastangler- ich fange kaum noch Hecht, bezahle Vereinsbeitrag und die Gastangler fangen mir die Fische weg, haben aber sonst keine Vereinsarbeit zu leisten".

Ich finde - allein aus Hegegründen - dann ein Fernhalten von Gastanglern vom Gewässer durchaus legitim !

"Dann setzt doch vom Geld der Gastangler Hechte ein"

Geht leider nicht - fangfähige Raubfische werden idR zu Besatzzwecken NICHT genehmigt...nur in Ausnahmefällen.

Ich finde, das Vereinsmitglied sollte gegenüber dem Gastangler deutliche Vorteile haben - schliesslich zahlt es mehr, engagiert sich und möchte auch sein Gewässer mit Erfolg fischereilich nutzen.

So ist nunmal der Lauf der Dinge- es gäbe noch Bsp. aus der Karpfenszene, wo die Gastangler anrücken, das Gewässer mit Boilies zumüllen und sich wie die Pottsau am Gartenteich benehmen - man ist ja schliesslich nur selten da und hat seine Karte bezahlt !

Der #Gastangler sieht die Reglementierung auf der karte und ärgert sich- dass es am Gewässer vllt. im Laufe des Jahres hunderte Gastangler gibt, die alle fangen wollen, sieht er nicht...

erst nachdenken, dann schimpfen - oder in den Verein der Wahl einfach eintreten !


R.S. 

P.S: gebe ernie Recht .


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Dazu kommt, dass sich halt viele Gast-Angler nicht wie gerne gesehene Gäste benehmen, sondern wie Besatzungs-Fischer. Ich kann es keinem Verein verdenken, wenn er Grenzen zieht.

Könnte ich ein Gewässer mein Eigen nennen ich würde mich mit mit Händen und Füßen dagegen verwehren, Gastkarten auszugeben und wenn ich müsste, dann mit so vielen Einschränkungen, wie nur möglich. Ja, da wäre ich ein extremer Egoist, ganz offen und ehrlich!


----------



## Carp-MV (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Dazu kommt, dass sich halt viele Gast-Angler nicht wie gerne gesehene Gäste benehmen, sondern wie Besatzungs-Fischer.



Ich seh da kaum Unterschiede hier. Da nehmen sich beiden Gruppen nicht viel!




> Ja, da wäre ich ein extremer Egoist, ganz offen und ehrlich!



Da bist du leider auch nur einer von vielen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich hab nix gegen diesen Egoismus - jedem seine Sache.

Nur wenn die Allgemeinheit diesen Egoismus über Steuervorteile mitfinanzieren soll, da hörts dann bei mir persönlich eben auf.

Gott sei Dank gibt's genügend bessere Vereine, welche die Allgemeinheit nicht so ausnutzen sondern dafür auch was zurückgeben  - gute Angelmöglichkeiten auch für Gastangler z. B....


----------



## WK1956 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen diesen Egoismus - jedem seine Sache.
> 
> Nur wenn die Allgemeinheit diesen Egoismus über Steuervorteile mitfinanzieren soll, da hörts dann bei mir persönlich eben auf.
> 
> Gott sei Dank gibt's genügend bessere Vereine, welche die Allgemeinheit nicht so ausnutzen sondern dafür auch was zurückgeben - gute Angelmöglichkeiten auch für Gastangler z. B....


 
so ein Quatsch, du hast das Prinzip der gemeinnützigkeit nicht ganz verstanden, oder es ist nur wieder ein Versuch auf Organisationen einzuprügeln.


----------



## Stefff (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur wenn die Allgemeinheit diesen Egoismus über Steuervorteile mitfinanzieren soll, da hörts dann bei mir persönlich eben auf.



Ich möchte gar nicht erst wissen was ich alles mitfinanziere!:c
Da wird dies wohl eines der kleinsten Übel sein!

So und jetzt noch eine Runde Schulterklopfen und Mitgefühl,
Pflaster drauf "heile heile Segen" singen und alles is wieder gut!

Wir sind ein Sozialstaat, da zahlt man für so manches mit, obwohl sich der eigene Vorteil daraus in vielen Bereichen NIE einstellen wird!

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> so ein Quatsch, du hast das Prinzip der gemeinnützigkeit nicht ganz verstanden, oder es ist nur wieder ein Versuch auf Organisationen einzuprügeln.



Ich habe das Prinzip schon verstanden - nur gut finden muss ich es lange nicht.

Und ich finde es nicht gut, wenn solche Egovereine auch noch durch Steuervorteile mitfinanziert werden.

Das Geld wäre bei anderen Vereinen besser angelegt und dafür bin ich:
Dass die für ihre Arbeit für mehr Menschen auch mehr Kohle wie die sich abschottenden Egovereine kriegen sollen.

Deswegen "prügle" ich ja nicht auf Organisationen ein - ich habe mehrfach und ausdrücklich die Vereine (=Organisation) gelobt, die das anders machen und damit beweisen, dass es geht..


----------



## WK1956 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

ein verein der keine gastkarten ausgibt, schottet sich noch lange nicht ab. und die ausgabe von gastkarten hat nichts aber auch gar nichts mit der gemeinnützigkeit zutun.
ob überhaupt gastkarten ausgegeben werden können, hat in erster linie etwas mit der art und größe des/der bewirtschafteten gewässer und dann mit der anzahl der mitglieder zutun.
mir sind gewässer bekannt, für die können gar keine gastkarten ausgegeben werden, will der verein  auch seine mitglieder die möglichkeit geben, an diesem gewässer zu fischen.
erstmal über die möglichkeiten informieren und dann auf die Vereine einschlagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ist doch alles ok. - wer aber nix für die Allgemeinheit macht (keine Gastkarten) soll auch von der Allgemeinheit in meinen Augen kein Geld erhalten.

Ist doch gut und in Ordnung, wenn sie ihren Privatteich als Verein haben, warum soll aber die Allgemeinheit deren persönliches Hobby mitfinanzieren??

Dann doch lieber das Geld der Allgemeinheit umschichten zu den Vereinen, die Gastkarten ausgeben können und wollen, da ists in meinen Augen besser aufgehoben....

Und wenn Du meinst, es ist "auf Vereine einschlagen", wenn ich für die mehr Geld will - nun ja.......


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ist ja klar Leute. Wenn es um das Eigentum und das Recht der anderen, möglicherweise sogar der Besitzenden geht, dann sind wir alle Sozialisten reinsten Geblüts. Aber sobald sich der Spieß umdreht, ja da muss man das anders sehen, weil da ist ja auch ganz anders gelagert. Was dir gehört, gehört auch mir und was mir gehört, das geht dich gar nichts an. Leider geht diese Rechnung nicht auf.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Prinzip schon verstanden - nur gut finden muss ich es lange nicht.
> 
> Und ich finde es nicht gut, wenn solche Egovereine auch noch durch Steuervorteile mitfinanziert werden.
> 
> ...




Ja da kenne ich auch einen ganz speziellen Verein, nicht weit von mir, von der ganz besonderen Art.
Die Mitglieder sind zu über 90% solche, die sich was besseres schimpfen: Bauunternehmer, Zahnärzte, Immobilienmakler, Steinbruchbesitzer, Inhaber von Bäckereiketten und andere nette, betuchte Leute.
Damit man schön unter sich ist, hat man die Gebühren für Aufnahme in den Verein, Fischereikarte etc. entsprechend hoch angesetzt. Natürlich sind die Gewässerstrecken, die befischt werden, naturbelassen, vom Verein selbstverständlich gekauft und nicht bloß gepachtet.
Der Normalo kommt da nur zu Fuß hin und die klassische Gastkarten gibt's gleich mal überhaupt nicht.
Gastangler kann sein, wenn er Dr. Sonstwas Studiendirektor od. dergleichen, den Besitzer einiger Wasserkraftwerke kennt, der Vereinsmitglied ist, gegen einen Obulus in die Vereinskasse z.B.
Sind aber selbstverständlich auch ein e.V..:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Eben - Besitz und Eigentum muss aber nicht durch Steuervorteile gefördert werden - das Geld der Allgemeinheit wäre besser bei den Vereinen aufgehoben, die auch was für alle tun und Gastangler zulassen.

Hat auch nix mit Sozialismus zu tun - Karten"verkauf" ist ja reinste Marktwirtschaft, oder?

Nochmal:
*Jeder soll doch sein Gewässer abschotten können und Regeln aufstellen wie er will* - bloss dann soll ers auch selber finanzieren und nicht  noch die Allgemeinheit über Steuervorteile mitzahlen lassen.


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Oh Thomas, du Gotteskrieger der entrechteten Anglerschaft, du Kreuzritter für die Vetreibung der Prüfungen und du Taliban wider die ungläubigen Verbände. Dich als Schwaben möchte ich gerne hören, wenn du ein Fischwasser hast...


----------



## Stefff (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Andal schrieb:


> Ist ja klar Leute. Wenn es um das Eigentum und das Recht der anderen, möglicherweise sogar der Besitzenden geht, dann sind wir alle Sozialisten reinsten Geblüts. Aber sobald sich der Spieß umdreht, ja da muss man das anders sehen, weil da ist ja auch ganz anders gelagert. Was dir gehört, gehört auch mir und was mir gehört, das geht dich gar nichts an. Leider geht diese Rechnung nicht auf.



Hallo Andal,
sollte das meinem Post zugeschrieben sein, dann hast du mich falsch verstanden oder nicht alle meine Beiträge dazu gelesen!

Ansonsten geb ich dir Recht!

@Thomas:
Da müsste man aber in vielen gemeinnützigen Vereinen Mitglied sein, damit einem ja nichts von seinem Steueranteil durch die Lappen geht!
Oh Mann, daß wird streßig|kopfkrat, da wird für`s Angeln in Zukunft nicht mehr so viel Zeit übrig bleiben!#d

Gruß!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Dich als Schwaben möchte ich gerne hören, wenn du ein Fischwasser hast



Dann alleine meines, kein reinreden von anderen, kein Verein, keine Gemeinnützigkeit, keine Steuervorteile ....

Schon hat keiner (auch ich nicht, mehrfach angemerkt!!) was zu meckern..

Wenn aber  Vereine Geld von der Allgemeinheit kassieren, muss mehr rauskommen in meinen Augen, als das mitfinanzieren von deren persönlichen und alleinigen Hobbies durch Steuervorteile unter Ausschluss von anderen Anglern.

Und dann das da gesparte Geld an die Vereine geben, die auch was für alle Angler tun und Gastkarten zu vernünftigen Konditionen ausgeben.

Wo ist da euer Problem, wenn man den Egoisten "ÖFFENTLICHES" Geld entzieht und es den anderen gibt, die es besser machen für die Angler insgesamt?

Ich will ja nicht, dass die Kohle wegfällt - nur dass sie so verteilt wird, dass möglichst viele Angler was vom "ÖFFENTLICHEN"! Geld haben...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - Besitz und Eigentum muss aber nicht durch Steuervorteile gefördert werden - das Geld der Allgemeinheit wäre besser bei den Vereinen aufgehoben, die auch was für alle tun und Gastangler zulassen.
> 
> Hat auch nix mit Sozialismus zu tun - Karten"verkauf" ist ja reinste Marktwirtschaft, oder?
> 
> ...



Tja, passt doch ins Bild, denn wer sind die größten Sozialschmarotzer?
Eben, die Armen und tausendmal mehr : die Reichen!!!


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Nein Steff, keine Sorge, mein Beitrag bezieht sich auf das ganze Thema.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch aufpassen, dass mich die Rosinante nicht niedergaloppiert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch aufpassen, dass mich die Rosinante nicht niedergaloppiert!


Weisst doch - immer gesattelt und bereit ;-)))


----------



## Stefff (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Andal schrieb:


> Nein Steff, keine Sorge, mein Beitrag bezieht sich auf das ganze Thema.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch aufpassen, dass mich die Rosinante nicht niedergaloppiert!



Na ,
schon Schild und Schwert zur Hand?|kopfkrat
Good Luck!|supergri


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Aber es ist schon toll, wie ein Thema ins Kraut schiessen kann, nur weil sich doch tatsächlich ein ehrenamtlich tätiger Vereinmensch erdreistet, keinen Weekend-all-around-the-clock-Service für spontan entschlossene Fremdangler anbieten will!


----------



## ernie1973 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - Besitz und Eigentum muss aber nicht durch Steuervorteile gefördert werden - das Geld der Allgemeinheit wäre besser bei den Vereinen aufgehoben, die auch was für alle tun und Gastangler zulassen.
> 
> Hat auch nix mit Sozialismus zu tun - Karten"verkauf" ist ja reinste Marktwirtschaft, oder?
> 
> ...




Sorry - aber das mit der Gemeinnützigkeit sieht (und definiert!) der Gesetzgeber einfach anders als Du!

Deine "Variante" der Gemeinnützigkeit ist und bleibt Wunschdenken und hat mit der Gemeinnützigkeit eines Vereins / einer Körperschaft im Sinne der Gesetze (AO) rein garnichts zu tun!

Ich versuchte bereits, dass mal kurz zu erklären - aber manches überließt Du offenbar schonmal, wenn´s Dir offenbar einfach nicht gefällt!

--> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3940255&postcount=60

Oder ließt und kommentierst Du nur noch, was Dir gefällt?

Dann spare ich mir die Mühe, dass mit der Gemeinnützigkeit im Rechtssinne hier halbwegs verständlich darzustellen und alle können dann ihre eigene "Variante" daherfaseln - unabhängig davon, was RECHTLICH die Gemeinnützigkeit ausmacht!.....

*kleiner Scherz*

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Deine "Variante" der Gemeinnützigkeit ist und bleibt Wunschdenken und hat mit der Gemeinnützigkeit eines Vereins / einer Körperschaft im Sinne der Gesetze (AO) rein garnichts zu tun!



Und ich hab mehrfach dargelegt, dass ich eben das bestehende Gesetz aus genau dem Grunde scheixxe finde und es in meinen Augen geändert gehört -* gerade weil Du recht hast,* dass es ist, wies ist.

Gesetze kann man ändern, dafür muss man Bewusstsein schaffen.

Kann man natürlich nicht, indem man wie ein Jurist nur von bestehenden Gesetzen ausgeht und Änderungsmöglichkeiten ignoriert...

Ich bin dafür den Egovereinen Geld wegzunehmen und es den andern zu geben, die mehr für die Allgemeinheit tun - und dafür die Gesetze so zu ändern, dass das auch geht..

Ganz einfach...

Und Gott sei Dank gibt's ja nicht nur Egovereine,,...


----------



## Stefff (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gesetze kann man ändern, dafür muss man Bewusstsein schaffen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin dafür den Egovereinen Geld wegzunehmen und es den andern zu geben, die mehr für die Allgemeinheit tun - und dafür die Gesetze so zu ändern, dass das auch geht..



Na, da hast du dir ja ein Ziel gesetzt|kopfkrat!

Wünsch dir viel Durchhaltevermögen, Schaffenskraft und Geduld dies umzusetzten.
:m

Toi, Toi, Toi!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Jetzt weisst Du, woher Andals Rosinantespruch kam:
Zeig mir die Windmühlen, ich sattel Rosinante und geh auf sie los ;-)))


----------



## Stefff (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt weisst Du, woher Andals Rosinantespruch kam:
> Zeig mir die Windmühlen, ich sattel Rosinante und geh auf sie los ;-)))



Den kannte ich schon von dir.

In diesem Sinne, lieber nochmal den Sattelgurt nachziehen!

IIIhaha!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Keine Panik, Widerstand bis ins Grab (weitere alte Spontisprüche aus meiner Jugend verkneif ich mir jetzt mal) ;-)..


----------



## pike-81 (21. Juli 2013)

Zum Thema Gemeinnützigkeit:
Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder die Möglichkeit haben Gewässer bestimmter Größe zu befischen. Schließlich ist das Allgemeingut unseres Volkes. Als Gastangler wird man fast überall schikaniert. Bootsverbot, Nachtangelverbot, Schongebiete, die aber Vereinsmitglieder vom Boot befischen usw.!!!
Ich habe beruflich überhaupt nicht die Möglichkeit, aktiv am Vereinsleben teilzunehmen, und bin froh, wenn meine Köder mal ins Wasser kommen.
Als Gastangler treffe ich fast überall auf Einschränkungen, bezahle pro Angeltag aber bestimmt mehr wie Vereinsmitglieder.
Petri


----------



## Fr33 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Als Gastangler treffe ich fast überall auf Einschränkungen, bezahle pro Angeltag aber bestimmt mehr wie Vereinsmitglieder.
> Petri


 
Als Vereinsmitglied kann ich dir diese These verneinen. Denn als Vereinsmitglied habe ich andere Pflichten wie der Gastangler....

Gewässerpflege, Aufnahmegbühren, Jahresmitgliedsbeiträge, Plfichtarbeitsstunden am Gewässer + Pflichtarbeitsstunden an Festen.
Wer nicht auf seine Arbeitsstunden kommt - der zahlt pro Std. die nicht geleistet wurde 20€ ... bei 25 Pflichtstunden kommt schon was zusammen!

Unser Verein ist A) zu klein um Gastkarten aus zu geben und B) in der Vergangenheit hatten wir nur Ärger....


----------



## Blauzahn (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Deutschland 1815 - 1866

nun googelt mal #h


----------



## Margarelon (21. Juli 2013)

Blauzahn schrieb:


> Deutschland 1815 - 1866
> 
> nun googelt mal #h



Nein, erkläre du uns mal, was der deutsche Bund mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Oder was du im speziellen damit sagen willst. 

Sind ja hier nicht bei Dalli-Dalli...


----------



## pike-81 (21. Juli 2013)

Eben, das ist es ja. Wer keine Zeit hat muß blechen. Wenn es dann das einzige brauchbare Gewässer der Umgebung ist, war es das.
Da ist eine Stadt mit 3.000 Einwohner, und 150 Rentner oder Gutbetuchte können ausgiebig fischen.
Der Rest kann am halben See tagsüber das Ufer abklappern, oder muß sich ins Auto setzen.


----------



## WK1956 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist doch alles ok. - wer aber nix für die Allgemeinheit macht (keine Gastkarten) soll auch von der Allgemeinheit in meinen Augen kein Geld erhalten.


 
achso, die ausgabe von gastkarten ist also das einzige womit ein verein zum wohle der allgemeinheit beitragen kann. na dann........


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Klar - sonst gibt mans Gewässer nem Profi, der das kostenlos für die Gesellschaft bewirtschaftet und noch Steuern zahlt.

Funktioniert doch in vielen Vereinen mit dem Gastanglern bestens (wie z. B. bei Rene), also die besser unterstützen, die Egovereine weniger....


----------



## WK1956 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich hab mehrfach dargelegt, dass ich eben das bestehende Gesetz aus genau dem Grunde scheixxe finde und es in meinen Augen geändert gehört -* gerade weil Du recht hast,* dass es ist, wies ist.
> 
> Gesetze kann man ändern, dafür muss man Bewusstsein schaffen.


 
und weil du was scheixxe findest muß es scheixxe sein?
du überschätzt dich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> und weil du was scheixxe findest muß es scheixxe sein?



No, ich akzeptiere doch auch, dass du solche Egovereine scheinbar unterstützen willst mit Staatsknete..

Bis jetzt hast Du doch das, was Du willst.

Ich will lieber Vereine unterstützen, die auch was für alle Angler tun..

Und dafür Bewusstsein schaffen und gegen die Egovereine.

Das darf man in einer Demokratie, für Ideen kämpfen - und braucht dazu nicht mal in einem Verein sein..


----------



## WK1956 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar - sonst gibt mans Gewässer nem Profi, der das kostenlos für die Gesellschaft bewirtschaftet und noch Steuern zahlt.
> 
> Funktioniert doch in vielen Vereinen mit dem Gastanglern bestens (wie z. B. bei Rene), also die besser unterstützen, die Egovereine weniger....


 
du hast wirklich keine ahnung warum manche vereine gemeinnützig sind!
Und welcher Profi macht was kostenlos für die Gesellschaft#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

s. o..


----------



## WK1956 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> No, ich akzeptiere doch auch, dass du solche Egovereine scheinbar unterstützen willst mit Staatsknete..
> 
> Bis jetzt hast Du doch das, was Du willst.
> 
> ...


 
du solltest erstmal definieren gegen was du bist! 
Egovereine sind i.d.r. nicht gemeinnützig, den zur gemeinutzigkeit gehört auch, das jederman mitglied werden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Egovereine sind die, die Nichtmitglieder vom Angeln ausschliessen - und es gibt genügend Vereine mit Aufnahmesperre, die gemeinnützig sind - warum auch immer, wenn das Deiner Meinung nach Voraussetzung sein soll..

Und es gibt genügend andere Vereine, dies besser machen und was für alle Angler bieten - und die gehören mehr unterstützt, die anderen weniger..

Bis jetzt hast Du doch das Recht auf Deiner Seite und die Egovereine werden auch mit Staatsknete unterstützt - brauchst also keine Schnappatmung kriegen ;-))


----------



## pike-81 (21. Juli 2013)

Jo, KANN...
Wenn Du Dich in der Warteliste hinten anstellst, ein paar hundert Euro Aufnahmegebühr bezahlst, und Zeit für das Vereinsleben hast, dann KANNST Du Schleppen und Nachtangeln.


----------



## m-spec (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Egovereine sind die, die Nichtmitglieder vom Angeln ausschliessen - und es gibt genügend Vereine mit Aufnahmesperre, die gemeinnützig sind - warum auch immer, wenn das Deiner Meinung nach Voraussetzung sein soll..



Könnte dran liegen das einige Vereine von den Gemeinden und Städten nur Gewässerflächen zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen die nicht unendlich sind und deshalb nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Mitgliedern zulassen können um einen unnatürlichen Befischungsdruck zu verhindern. Da die Vereine mit der Pacht aber auch viele Pflichten übernehmen die sonst der Staat erfüllen müsste werden sie halt steuerlich begünstigt. Und wenn bestimmte Gewässer für Gastangler rausgenommen werden dann kann ich damit auch leben wenn es sich z.b. um vereinseigene Gewässer handelt denn diese wurden von dem Geld der Mitglieder erworben, über die Beitragszahlungen.

Und mein persönliches Horrorszenario wäre halt eine Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer durch die Städten und Gemeinden. Das würde auf immer höhere Kosten und noch wesentlich mehr Restriktionen für die Anglerschaft hinauslaufen als wir sie jetzt schon haben.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

in diesen vereinen kann man ja auch mitglied werden,wenn man 500euro aufnamegebühr zahlt,30 arbeitsstunden im vorraus leistet usw.... 
und die überteuerten gastkarten,die es nur unter der woche gibt,da haben die mitgliieder(meistens rentner mit veraltetem gerät und kochtopfangler die alles abknüppeln) einfach angst das ihnen ein fisch weggefangen wird!!!


----------



## WK1956 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Egovereine sind die, die Nichtmitglieder vom Angeln ausschliessen - und es gibt genügend Vereine mit Aufnahmesperre, die gemeinnützig sind - warum auch immer, wenn das Deiner Meinung nach Voraussetzung sein soll..


 
ach das ist di ganze voraussetzung um ein egoverein zu sein.
ich kenne zwei vereine, mit jeweils ca. 100 mitgliedern. 
Der eine verfügt über zwei gewässer, einen kleinen weiher und ein kleines stück fließwasser. das fließwasser ist nur mitgliedern zugänglich, der weiher auch für gäste befischbar.

Der andere über 4 gewässer, 3 kleine weiher und ein kleines Stück eines fließgewässers. das fließwasser ist nur mitgliedern zugänglich, für gäste nur in begleitung eines mitglieds, der größte weiher ist auch für gäste befischbar, die beiden anderen nur für mitglieder.

sind das jetzt egovereine oder nicht?


----------



## pike-81 (21. Juli 2013)

Und wie soll jetzt ein Anwohner, der kein Mitglied ist, den Fluß befischen?


----------



## Stefff (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> in diesen vereinen kann man ja auch mitglied werden,wenn man 500euro aufnamegebühr zahlt,30 arbeitsstunden im vorraus leistet usw....
> und die überteuerten gastkarten,die es nur unter der woche gibt,da haben die mitgliieder(meistens rentner mit veraltetem gerät und kochtopfangler die alles abknüppeln) einfach angst das ihnen ein fisch weggefangen wird!!!




Soviele Vorurteile und unwissen#d!

Hier wird schon sehr verallgemeinert!

Da springt einem der Neid und die Mißgunst, zwischen den Zeilen, wahrlich ins Gesicht!|peinlich


----------



## WK1956 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Und wie soll jetzt ein Anwohner, der kein Mitglied ist, den Fluß befischen?


 gar nicht!


----------



## Raubfisch (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Wohin das hier immer ausufert ... es geht dem TE doch nur darum das es teilweise recht umständlich ist irgendwo gastangler zu sein. 

Egoverein, gemeinnützig, steuern, besatz bla bla bla, das wäre doch eher ein seperates thema. 

Man könnte das ganze halt etwas simpler gestalten, dann muss auch xy nicht immer an das telefon oder an die tür und sich den mund fusselig sabbeln. 

Internet ---> zahlen via paypal o.ä ---> pdf download --->  ausdrucken 
---> daten eintragen, angeln.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Egovereine sind die, die Nichtmitglieder vom Angeln ausschliessen - und es gibt genügend Vereine mit Aufnahmesperre, die gemeinnützig sind - warum auch immer, wenn das Deiner Meinung nach Voraussetzung sein soll..
> 
> Und es gibt genügend andere Vereine, dies besser machen und was für alle Angler bieten - und die gehören mehr unterstützt, die anderen weniger..
> 
> Bis jetzt hast Du doch das Recht auf Deiner Seite und die Egovereine werden auch mit Staatsknete unterstützt - brauchst also keine Schnappatmung kriegen ;-))



Mein Sohn wollte letztens mal die BMX-Bahn im Nachbarort runterfahren. Kam gleich jemand angeschlappt. Nur für Mitglieder.

Wir waren letztens im Nachbarort beim Sonnenwendfeuer. Großes Schild auf dem Fussballplatz des benachbarten Vereins: Betreten der Fussballplätze nur für Vereinsmitglieder. Verstöße werden als Hausfriedensbruch zur Anzeige gebracht.

Alles gemeinnützige Vereine. Merkste was?


----------



## Stefff (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> Wohin das hier immer ausufert ... es geht dem TE doch nur darum das es teilweise recht umständlich ist irgendwo gastangler zu sein.



Nö, 
geht es nicht.
Er hat die Vereine schlichtweg als zu Blöd für einen Kartenverkauf via Net hingestellt. Das möchte ich hier nochmals erwähnt wissen!
Wenn man so schnell solche Urteile fällt, na dann wird man auch sonst sicherlich überall mit offenen Armen empfangen!

Und ganz so einfach, wie mans gerne hätte, is das halt nun mal nicht!

Schö`n Tag noch!


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn aber Vereine Geld von der Allgemeinheit kassieren, muss mehr rauskommen in meinen Augen, als das mitfinanzieren von deren persönlichen und alleinigen Hobbies durch Steuervorteile unter Ausschluss von anderen Anglern.
> 
> Und dann das da gesparte Geld an die Vereine geben, die auch was für alle Angler tun und Gastkarten zu vernünftigen Konditionen ausgeben.
> .


 
Thomas, ich sehe es anders.
Aufgabe eines gemeinnützigen Vereins ist es doch nicht, eine Ausgabestelle für Angelscheine zu sein.
(also für Angler die ungebunden umherziehen möchten)
Gemeinnützig sind Sie schon, wenn sie bereit sind weiteren Angler  Zugang zu den Gewässern, als Mittglied des Vereins zu ermöglichen.
Wenn so ein Verein keine Gastkarten ausstellen würde, würde erstens der Aufwand sinken, der Ärger bei  Problem-Typen und selbst der Aufwand bei der Buchhaltung.

Beiträge und Einnahmen aus Gastkartenverkauf ist wohl zweierlei.
Gemeinnützig kann aber auch die Betreuung der Gewässer bedeuten, für Angler, Badegast und Natur im Allgemeinen.

Und darum sehe ich das eher als Freundschaftsdienst, wenigsten bei uns sind die Summen eher gering.

zum eigentlichen Thema:
Das heißt Gastkarte=> für Gäste
Wer Gast ist, sollte sich nach dem Hausherren richten.

Nur ein Kunde hat das recht königlich behandelt zu werden.
Setzt aber voraus, dass man überhaupt Kunden benötigt.
Wenn nicht, sind es halt Gäste.


----------



## madpraesi (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hallo #h
ob es den TE hilft bei einer ganz einfachen Frage diese ganze 
DISKUSSION lostreten zu wollen ;+;+;+;+;+;+ eher nicht

Er meint das doch gar nicht so wie IHR hier ein SCHLACHTFEST liefert.................#q#q#q#q#q 
Sorry aber meine Meinung


----------



## Margarelon (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> Wohin das hier immer ausufert ... es geht dem TE doch nur darum das es teilweise recht umständlich ist irgendwo gastangler zu sein.
> 
> Egoverein, gemeinnützig, steuern, besatz bla bla bla, das wäre doch eher ein seperates thema.
> 
> ...



Hallo??? Das geht ja wohl garnicht!!! Du kannst das Thema doch nicht einfach so mit einem Satz erklären und beenden und allen anderen ihr heißgeliebtes Wochenendenddiskussionsthema madig machen!

/Ironie

Danke, dass du das auch so siehst!


----------



## Fin (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> Wohin das hier immer ausufert ... es geht dem TE doch nur darum das es teilweise recht umständlich ist irgendwo gastangler zu sein.



Da hat er recht. Ich finde es oft schon mühsam herauszufinden ob es für dieses oder jenes Gewässer überhaupt Gastkarten gibt. Und oftmals ist die Info das es Gastkarten gibt nur obligatorisch. Man kann zwar Karten kaufen (das soll man auch) aber sich ja nicht am Gewässer blicken lassen. Viele Gastangler sind aber auch leider selbst an dieser Situation schuld. Die Alternative Vereinsbeitritt gibt es aber für mich aber nicht (nicht örtlich gebunden, viel zu teuer, Vereinsklüngelein etc.). Als Gastangler (dazu zähle ich jetzt mal die obligatorischen Vereinsmitgliedschaften in HH und Berlin mit) bin ich frei und an keine Verpflichtungen gebunden, daher nehme ich den mittelalterlichen Gastkartenerwerb gerne in kauf.


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hm,

der Gastkartenerwerb wird vermutlich "antiquiert" gehandhabt, weil ein Verein, der seine Pflichten ernst nimmt, nunmal meistenorts einen gültigen Fischereischein vorab verlangen & kontrollieren muss, bevor er eine Gastkarte ausstellt!

Das ist via Internet nicht so einfach (rechtssicher!) machbar, wenn in der Region noch ein "seriöser" Angelschein von Gesetzeswegen verlangt wird!

Auch verstehe ich jeden Verein, der sich dabei nicht auf die Aushilfskraft einer Tankstelle verlassen möchte, sondern sich eines sachkundigen & bekannten Mitglieds bedient, um dies zu gewährleisten, wobei ich dann auch verstehe, wenn dies nur zu bestimmten Zeiten erfolgt, um die meist ehrenamtlichen Helfer nicht zu "24/7 Bereitschaftsverpflichteten" für Gelegenheitsgastangler zu machen!

Ebenso verstehe ich jeden Verein, der gar keine Gastkarten ausgibt und nur Mitglieder ans Wasser läßt!

Bei uns im Verein kann jedes Vereinsmitglied 5 x im Jahr einen Gast mit ans Wasser nehmen - dafür opfere ich als Mitglied dann einen zusätzlichen meiner 40 Angeltage im Jahr und der Gast zahlt 15 € und darf nur in Begleitung des Mitglieds ans Wasser!

Gastkarten gibt es in Angelgeschäften, welche in der Hand von Vereinsmitgliedern sind zu kaufen, sofern o.g. Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind und der "Gast" ein Mitglied hat, welches ihn gastfreundlich mitnimmt!

Damit fahren wir ganz gut!


Ernie


----------



## Margarelon (22. Juli 2013)

ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> der Gastkartenerwerb wird vermutlich "antiquiert" gehandhabt, weil ein Verein, der seine Pflichten ernst nimmt, nunmal meistenorts einen gültigen Fischereischein vorab verlangen & kontrollieren muss, bevor er eine Gastkarte ausstellt!
> 
> ...



Kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, bzw. hab ich eh nie verstanden. 
Ich benötige zwingend einen Fischereischein und eine Fischereierlaubnis, um nicht schwarz zu angeln. Habe ich bei einer Kontrolle eines von beidem nicht, angele ich schwarz. Fertig. 
Das wäre doch so, als müsse der VW-Händler meinen Führerschein kontrollieren, bevor er mir ein Auto verkauft (jaja, ich weiß, beim Mietwagen muss er das...).
Warum darf ich mir eine Angel kaufen, ohne meinen Angelschein vorzeigen zu müssen? Wäre das nicht genau so unsinnig?

Also. Wieso kontrollieren, ob ich etwas habe, was ich eh haben muss, da ich ohne mit dem anderen Teil nichts machen kann?
Ach ja, das könnte vielleicht noch an der deutschen Bürokratie liegen....


----------



## antonio (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, bzw. hab ich eh nie verstanden.
> Ich benötige zwingend einen Fischereischein und eine Fischereierlaubnis, um nicht schwarz zu angeln. Habe ich bei einer Kontrolle eines von beidem nicht, angele ich schwarz. Fertig.
> Das wäre doch so, als müsse der VW-Händler meinen Führerschein kontrollieren, bevor er mir ein Auto verkauft (jaja, ich weiß, beim Mietwagen muss er das...).
> Warum darf ich mir eine Angel kaufen, ohne meinen Angelschein vorzeigen zu müssen? Wäre das nicht genau so unsinnig?
> ...



es ist aber eben so in manchen bl, daß der kartenverkäufer nur erlaubnisscheine verkaufen darf, wenn der käufer einen gültigen fischereischein vorweisen kann.

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, bzw. hab ich eh nie verstanden.
> Ich benötige zwingend einen Fischereischein und eine Fischereierlaubnis, um nicht schwarz zu angeln. Habe ich bei einer Kontrolle eines von beidem nicht, angele ich schwarz.


 
Das ist so nicht korrekt.

Angeln ohne Fischereischein: Ordnungswidrigkeit (Landesrecht)
Angeln ohne Erlaubnisschein: Straftat (Diebstahl, Wilderei)

Und der Herausgeber des Erlaubnisscheins hat (zumindest bin Bayern) die Kontrollpflicht, ob der Empfänger im Besitz eines Fischereischeins ist:

http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...se=1&doc.id=jlr-FischGBY2008rahmen&doc.part=X

*Art. 77*

(1) Mit Geldbuße bis zu fünftausend Euro kann belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
1.entgegen Art. 7 Abs. 2 Vorkehrungen anbringt, die den Zweck haben, die Rückkehr des Wassers und der Fische in das Gewässerbett zu hindern,
2.entgegen Art. 29 Abs. 1 Satz 1, Satz 2 oder Abs. 4 Satz 1
a)*einen Erlaubnisschein ohne die erforderliche Genehmigung ausstellt*


----------



## Fr33 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

EDIT:

Kann nicht kommentieren... firmen PC verbietet es... sorry


----------



## sonstwer (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hi!

Hab mir nur die ersten vier Seiten durchgelesen und dann ist es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen:

OT an:

*Wir haben durchaus die Verbände, die wir verdienen!
So viel Neid und Misgunst unter den Anglern...*#c

OT aus.

Dieser Trööt sieht mich nicht wieder!

frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Da sehe ich auch ein Grundproblem:
Fisch- und Gewässerneid statt zusammenhalten.....


----------



## Carp-MV (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Da sehe ich auch ein Grundproblem:
> Fisch- und Gewässerneid statt zusammenhalten...



Tja ich sehe das genauso! Aber zusammenhalten bedeutet auch Teilen können und da liegt bei vielen das Problem.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

ich verstehe das Problem nicht..... der TE hat doch die Möglichkeit zu gegeben Zeiten sich die Erlaubnis bei einer Ausgabestelle zu besorgen. Das kann er planen.... zudem was keiner genannte hat, ws gibt doch sicherlich bei vielen Gewässern die Option einer Jahreskarte.... klar die kostet mehr - dafür ist man aber auf der sicheren Seite, wenn man Sonntags um 18 Uhr beschließt, heute eine Aalsession zu starten....

Das hat auch alles nix mit Neid und Missgunst zu tun. Ich widerhole er gerne.... die BRD ist nicht Schweden... wir haben auch viele Gewässer, aber was Einwohnerzahl und km² Wasserfläche angeht siehts recht bescheiden aus.....


----------



## Margarelon (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht korrekt.
> 
> Angeln ohne Fischereischein: Ordnungswidrigkeit (Landesrecht)
> Angeln ohne Erlaubnisschein: Straftat (Diebstahl, Wilderei)



Das ist wohl korrekt. Meine Aussage war, dass du das eine nur mit dem anderen darfst. Welches Recht, welche Strafen sind mir Latte. 
Keinen Fischereischein = nicht angeln
Keine Fischereierlaubnis = nicht angeln
Kaufe ich eine Erlaubnis, habe aber keinen Schein = Pech, nicht angeln

Und ja, es gibt Ausnahmen, andere Bundesländer, usw., ich weiß...




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und der Herausgeber des Erlaubnisscheins hat (zumindest bin Bayern) die Kontrollpflicht, ob der Empfänger im Besitz eines Fischereischeins ist:
> 
> http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...se=1&doc.id=jlr-FischGBY2008rahmen&doc.part=X
> 
> ...



Was bedeutet, dass jemand bestraft werden kann, der einen Erlaubnisschein ausstellt, ohne die Berechtigung zum Ausstellen eines solchen hat. Hat nichts mit Vorlage eines Angelscheins zu tun.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Tja ich sehe das genauso! Aber zusammenhalten bedeutet auch Teilen können und da liegt bei vielen das Problem.


 
Ich glaube, ein grundsätzliches Missverständnis entsteht durch die teilweise völlig unterschiedlichen Ansätze des Angelns in verschiedenen Teilen Deutschlands.

In meiner Gegend hier haben viele Anglervereine (die hier nicht ganz ohne Grund Fischereiverein heißen) eine gewisse Nähe zur Landwirtschaft. Da werden Fische mit viel Arbeit in Zuchtweihern herangezogen und die Gewässer im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes bewirtschaftet.

Mein Verein hat dieses Jahr bisher mehr als 4 Tonnen Weizen in den Zuchtweihern verfüttert. Das ist richtig Arbeit, von dem Geld für das Futter, der Zeit und dem verfahrenen Kraftstoff gar nicht geredet.
Alle 2-3 Wochen wird an den Weihern gemäht. 10 Leute pro Einsatz, 5-6 Stunden, bei 30 °C.

Usw. 

Unter diesen Umständen ist es mehr als verständlich, wenn man den Zutritt von Gastanglern limitiert. Die Vereinsmitglieder machen die Arbeit, also sollen sie auch die Früchte ernten. 

Die Alternative wäre, pro Tageskarte 30 € zu verlangen oder das Entnahmelimit auf 1 Karpfen pro Tag festzulegen. Beides würde wohl wenig Akzeptanz finden.

Das nächste Problem ist ein kulturelles. Wir haben in den Weihern ein paar stattliche Exemplare rumschwimmen, die von den Vereinsmitgliedern geschont werden, wenn sie sich zufällig an die Angel verirren. Leider gibt es hier eine Community, die garantiert jeden Fisch mitnimmt und gezielt auf die Groß-Schweinchen Jagd macht. Küchenkorridor gibt es nicht mehr, also macht man dicht.

Und die Geschichten über Uferverschmutzungen durch Gäste wurden schon in anderen Threads beschrieben. Da haben wir auch so unsere Erfahrungen gemacht.

Neid spielt sicher auch eine Rolle, aber bei weitem nicht die einzige. Es gibt teils sehr rationale Gründe für den restriktiven Umgang mit Gastkarten.


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

13 Seiten, die sich fast ausschließlich mit den Wünschen und vermeintlichen Rechten der Wollenden, der Angler beschäftigen. Ich hätte für mich auch gerne die Bundesgeneralangelerlaubnis zum Preis von 50,- € im Jahr und jeden Schluck Wasser in dieser Republik. Wär ne feine Sache, ist aber eine Utopie.

Aber habt ihr schon mal daran gedacht, dass es eben auch eine Seite der Habenden, der Vereine, Eigentümer und Rechtsinhaber gibt, die in der Regel sehr viel Aufwand betreiben, damit die Gewässer so aussehen, wie sie aussehen, schön befischbar sind und dass auch noch ein paar Fische darin herumschwimmen. 

In dem Zusammenhang dann auf das Auskland zu verweisen ist auch nicht der objektivtse aller Blickwinkel, denn dort ist bei Leibe nicht alles Gold was glänzt.

Holland hat sehr liberale und preiswerte Verhältnisse, dementsprechend auch massive Problem mit einfallenden Germanen und Ostgoten, die statt des kleinen Fingers gleich den ganzen Arm haben wollen. In Norwegen ist wohl das gelobte Land für den Meeresangler, aber bei den Preisen für die Binnengewässer kriegt man auch als robuste Natur eine Schnappatmung; Island toppt das noch um den Faktor 10! Irgendwo östlich des Landes Polen mags ja sein, dass man überall und jederzeit angeln gehen kann. Dafür weiß auch keiner, was in den Gewässern außer Wasser noch so alles dehrkommt und ob man nicht einer Räuberbande anheim fällt. Da kann man hinschauen, wo man will, mindestens ein Haar, meisten gleich ein Büschel davon, findet sich in jeder Suppe!


----------



## WK1956 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Tja ich sehe das genauso! Aber zusammenhalten bedeutet auch Teilen können und da liegt bei vielen das Problem.


 
nicht für dich natürlich, den teilen müssen ja die anderen!


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Tja ich sehe das genauso! Aber zusammenhalten bedeutet auch Teilen können und da liegt bei vielen das Problem.



Es gibt Angler, die haben kein Auto, du aber ja. Jetzt kommt so einer und will mit deinem Auto zum angeln fahren. Teilst du, einfach so, weil er gekommen ist?


----------



## Lommel (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Herrjeh,

ist es denn wirklich so ein Problem, Gastangler an seinen Gewässer zu dulden.

Ist grundsätzlich der Weltuntergang angesagt, wenn sich ein Gastangler erdreistet, bei der Ausübung unseres gemeinsamen Hobbys, auch noch einen Fisch zu fangen und den wohmöglich auch noch mitzunehmen.

Man kann als Vereinsmitglied doch stolz sein wenn man über ein Gewässer verfügt, das Gastangler anzieht. Zweitens wäre die Mitgliedschaft, ohne diese Einnahmen, höher. 

lg lommel


----------



## WK1956 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Lommel schrieb:


> Herrjeh,
> 
> ist es denn wirklich so ein Problem, Gastangler an seinen Gewässer zu dulden.


 
ja und nein, es gibt eben auch Gewässer da reichen die verfügbaren Erlaubnisscheine nichtmal für alle Mitglieder.



Lommel schrieb:


> Ist grundsätzlich der Weltuntergang angesagt, wenn sich ein Gastangler erdreistet, bei der Ausübung unseres gemeinsamen Hobbys, auch noch einen Fisch zu fangen und den wohmöglich auch noch mitzunehmen.
> 
> Man kann als Vereinsmitglied doch stolz sein wenn man über ein Gewässer verfügt, das Gastangler anzieht. Zweitens wäre die Mitgliedschaft, ohne diese Einnahmen, höher.


 
der Stolz hört spätestens dann auf, wenn die Gäste sich nicht wie Gäste benehmen.


----------



## Carp-MV (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Es gibt Angler, die haben kein Auto, du aber ja. Jetzt kommt so einer und will mit deinem Auto zum angeln fahren. Teilst du, einfach so, weil er gekommen ist?



War mir klar das so ein lustiger Vergleich kommt.^^ Warum nicht gleich die Frage ob ich auch meine Frau teilen würde? Das ist in diesem Fall genauso Quark wie der Vergleich einer Prüfung für den Führerschein und dem Fischereischein.

Aber wem sag ich das eigentlich? So oder so wird wieder mit  den lustigsten Gründen und Argumenten um sich geworfen.^^

Ach und ja wenn die Möglichkeit besteht würde ich einen Angler gerne mitnehmen der nicht selber Fahren kann oder Kollegen helfen mit Einkaufen da sie kein eigenes Auto besitzen. Selber Fahren leider nicht machbar da meine Versicherung nur mich als Fahrer zulässt. Man muss ja sparen heutzutage wo man kann wa.. ;-)



> der Stolz hört spätestens dann auf, wenn die Gäste sich nicht wie Gäste benehmen.



Auch dieses Argument hängt einen langsam zu Hals raus. Als wenn die Gastangler reihenweise Schweine am Wasser sind. Schaut mal lieber in deinen eigenen Reihen und dann ist gut. ;-)


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Es geht hier doch nicht darum, Gastangler grundsätzlich auszugrenzen, sondern eine Akzeptanz dafür zu wecken, dass es der Hausherr ist, der festlegt, wie die Party läuft. Was ja wohl jeder von uns in seinem Hause auch so hält!


----------



## Carp-MV (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Es geht hier doch nicht darum, Gastangler grundsätzlich auszugrenzen, sondern eine Akzeptanz dafür zu wecken, dass es der Hausherr ist, der festlegt, wie die Party läuft. Was ja wohl jeder von uns in seinem Hause auch so hält!



Es sollten die gleichen Regeln gelten wie für Vereinsmitglieder. Der Gast zahlt entsprechend ja auch meistens mehr um Angeln zu dürfen was ja auch in Ordnung ist da er nicht am Vereinsleben teilnehmen will. Regeln ja! Aber keine 2 Klassengesellschaft...


----------



## WK1956 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Auch dieses Argument hängt einen langsam zu Hals raus. Als wenn die Gastangler reihenweise Schweine am Wasser sind. Schaut mal lieber in deinen eigenen Reihen und dann ist gut. ;-)


 
genau das taten die Gastangler, jetz sind sie drausen und es ist wieder alles in Ordnung. Und wenn in den eigenen Reihen ein Schwein ist, dann wird es geschlachtet, sprich es fliegt raus.


----------



## Carp-MV (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> genau das taten die Gastangler, jetz sind sie drausen und es ist wieder alles in Ordnung. Und wenn in den eigenen Reihen ein Schwein ist, dann wird es geschlachtet, sprich es fliegt raus.



Ja die ganzen bösen Gastangler und Tourischeinfischer...das sind schon Menschen der übelsten Sorte...#q


----------



## Lommel (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Gut, wenn die Wasserfläche mit den Mitgliedern ausgereizt ist, kann ich das verstehen.
Warum habt ihr trotzdem Gastkarten ausgegeben?

Da ich einmal das "Vergnügen" hatte Kassenwart zu sein, kann ich jetzt einmal behaupten das die Einnahmen schon relevant sein können. 

Bei uns gab es die Spezialisten die einerseits über den Beitrag gejammert haben und andererseits die Gastangler, mit den bekannten Argumenten, verteufelt haben.

Relevante Probleme hat es bis jetzt nicht gegeben.

lg lommel


----------



## WK1956 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Es sollten die gleichen Regeln gelten wie für Vereinsmitglieder. Der Gast zahlt entsprechend ja auch meistens mehr um Angeln zu dürfen. Regeln ja! Aber keine 2 Klassengesellschaft...


 
zahlt er wirklich mehr?

Aufnahme gebühr: 200 €
mal auf 10 Jahre umgerechnet 20 € pro Jahr
Mitgliedsbeitrag pro Jahr: 35 €uro
Arbeitsdienst 5 Std pro Jahr a 10 €uro: 50 €uro

Tageskarte Mitglieder 8,50 €
Tageskarte Gäste: 12,50 €

Kosten für Mitglieder pro Jahr 105 €
Einsparung pro Tageskarte 4 €
Erst ab der 27 zigstens Tageskarte wird es für das Mitglied günstiger.
Sonstige Vorteile: man kann ohne Begleitung fischen gehen.


----------



## Carp-MV (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> zahlt er wirklich mehr?
> 
> Aufnahme gebühr: 200 €
> mal auf 10 Jahre umgerechnet 20 € pro Jahr
> ...



Du kannst dich doch nicht an diesen einen von dir genannten Beispiel aufhängen?

Hier zum Beispiel ist die Aufnahmegebühr 20€ plus 20€ Jahresbeitrag und noch mal 45€ für die Jahreskarte an allen LAV Gewässern. Ein Vereinsloser Angler legt für die Jahreskarte aber 180€ hin und für ne Tageskarte 6€. Soviel zum Thema! Aber lassen wir das einfach, du hast deine Ansicht und ich meine. Auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen wir wohl eh nicht. ;-)


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, bzw. hab ich eh nie verstanden.
> Ich benötige zwingend einen Fischereischein und eine Fischereierlaubnis, um nicht schwarz zu angeln. Habe ich bei einer Kontrolle eines von beidem nicht, angele ich schwarz. Fertig.
> Das wäre doch so, als müsse der VW-Händler meinen Führerschein kontrollieren, bevor er mir ein Auto verkauft (jaja, ich weiß, beim Mietwagen muss er das...).
> Warum darf ich mir eine Angel kaufen, ohne meinen Angelschein vorzeigen zu müssen? Wäre das nicht genau so unsinnig?
> ...




1. Mit einer gekauften Angel könntest Du ja auch im Ausland angeln wollen - oder als Touri, dort wo es ohne Schein geht...usw...!

2. Nicht nur bei Mietwagen gibt es solch eine Vorschrift, sondern auch wenn Du privat Dein Auto verleihst --> § 21 II StVG - beim Angeln gibt es eine solche Vorschrift hingegen *nicht* und der Besitz von Angeln ist auch für "Nicht-Scheininhaber" völlig legal.

Zudem können Vereine auch bestimmen, dass nur Scheininhaber Mitglieder werden können - oder eben Gastkarten erwerben dürfen.
Vereine sind eben privatrechtlich organisiert & dürfen sich durchaus aussuchen, wer da "mitmacht" und unter welchen Bedingungen (--> Satzung!).

Ernie


----------



## WK1956 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

meist du mich?



Lommel schrieb:


> Gut, wenn die Wasserfläche mit den Mitgliedern ausgereizt ist, kann ich das verstehen.
> Warum habt ihr trotzdem Gastkarten ausgegeben?


 
weil es früher, vor ca 15 bis 20 Jahren, praktisch keine Probleme mit Gastanglern gab.
Erst in einem Zeitraum vor ca. 10 bis 15 Jahren ergaben sich plötzlich massive Probleme. Fangbegrenzungen und Schonmaße wurden nicht eingehalten, Futterfische wurden in sehr großen Mengen entnommen, Ufervegetation wurde zerstört, Feuerstellen wurden angelegt und Partys gefeiert, Müll verschandelte die Ufer. 
Vor ca. 10 Jahren wurde dann beschlossen Gastangler nur noch am großen See und nur in Begleitung zuzulassen.
Seitdem gibt es praktisch keine Probleme mehr.

Bei dem Fliesgewässer ist die Situation etwas anders, da ist die Zahl der Karten sehr beschränkt. Gastkarten werden nur ausgegeben, damit Mitglieder auch mal mit Bekannten/Freunden dieses Wasser befischen können.


----------



## WK1956 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Du kannst dich doch nicht an diesen einen von dir genannten Beispiel aufhängen?


 
Wieviele Beispiele soll ich dir bringen? 
5? 10? 15?
Überhaupt kein Problem



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Hier zum Beispiel ist die Aufnahmegebühr 20€ plus 20€ Jahresbeitrag und noch mal 45€ für die Jahreskarte an allen LAV Gewässern. Ein Vereinsloser Angler legt für die Jahreskarte aber 180€ hin und für ne Tageskarte 6€. Soviel zum Thema! Aber lassen wir das einfach, du hast deine Ansicht und ich meine. Auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen wir wohl eh nicht. ;-)


 
Wo ist dann das Problem? Bei den Preis würde ich sofort Mitglied werden und gut ists!


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Tja ich sehe das genauso! Aber zusammenhalten bedeutet auch Teilen können und da liegt bei vielen das Problem.





Andal schrieb:


> Es gibt Angler, die haben kein Auto, du aber ja. Jetzt kommt so einer und will mit deinem Auto zum angeln fahren. Teilst du, einfach so, weil er gekommen ist?



Was ist jetzt? Teilst du, oder ist die von dir geforderte Solidarität doch bloß die vermutliche Einbahnstraße?


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich glaube, einige kriegen das gedanklich nicht hin, dass Vereine PRIVATWIRTSCHAFTLICH ein Gewässer pachten und alleine über die Satzung bestimmen können & dürfen, ob und oder in welchem Umfang sie dann *überhaupt* Gastangler zulassen WOLLEN - oder eben nicht!

Auch das "wann wie ob und wo" sie Gastkarten verkaufen ist in aller Regel den Vereinen überlassen - sie können das tun - müssen es aber nicht - und jetzt wird hier noch vom TE moniert, dass die Vereine, die Gastangeln ermöglichen, es wenig "kundenfreundlich" tun - das finde ich unpassend - und als Gastangler sollte man sich einfach freuen, dass jemand es einem anderen überhaupt ermöglicht, als Gast an einem fremden Gewässer fischen zu dürfen!

Das GÄSTE (nicht KUNDEN!) sich an die Regeln zu halten haben, dass ist ohnehin selbstverständlich!

Das aus der Erfahrung heraus für Gäste mal "schärfere" Regeln existieren, als für Mitglieder, dass ist wohl normal und hängt eng damit zusammen, dass man Mitglieder leichter disziplinieren kann (oder rauswerfen!), wenn sie sich nicht an die Regeln halten!
Das klappt bei Gelegenheitsgastanglern oft nicht so effizient, weswegen man da gleich andere Regeln bestimmt - wem diese Regeln nicht passen, der soll eben woanders angeln!

Oft herrscht bei "Gastanglern" offenbar eine "nach mir die Sintflut" Mentalität am Wasser vor, weswegen man oft über "Gastregeln" *RE*agiert als Kartenausgeber!

Das ist vergleichbar damit, wenn ihr eine Wohnung mietet oder gar kauft - auch da dürft ihr entscheiden, WER dort sein darf, oder eben nicht sein soll!

Wenn da einer kommt, der bereit ist Kohle zu zahlen, um dort auch zu wohnen, oder mal ne Nacht zu verbringen, dann entscheidet ihr in aller Regel nach GANZ ALLEIN, ob ihr das gestattet, oder nicht.
Eine Wohnungseinweisungsverfügung bekommt ihr auch nur dann, wenn ihr selber den Wohnraum nicht beansprucht.

Hat ein Verein genügend Mitglieder in Relation zur Gewässergröße, dann kann niemand ihn zwingen, mehr Mitglieder aufzunehmen - oder Gastangeln zu ermöglichen! 

Wo ist das Problem?

Allerdings ist es kein neues und kein auf´s Angeln begrenztes Phänomen, dass gerade von denen, die nix zum Teilen anbieten können, nach Umverteilung geschrien wird...!

Wenn ein Verein ein tolles Gewässer (oft als Frucht jahrzehntelanger intensiver Hege & Pflege) hat, dann soll er auch alleine entscheiden dürfen, *WER* dort *WIE* und *zu WELCHEN Bedingungen* angelt!

Punkt!

Ich möchte meinen Whirlpool auch nicht mit mir fremden Leuten teilen *müssen*, weil diese nur eine Dusche zu Hause haben, oder nicht einmal das.....!!!

*Will* ich den allerdings mal teilen - was durchaus vorkommt  - dann suche ich mir die betreffende Person auch SICHER selber aus - und das nach Gesichtspunkten, die NUR ich festlege, wenn ich vorher vom Gast (weiblich!) nett gefragt oder anderweitig überzeugt werde!!!...

Ernie


----------



## Fin (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwo östlich des Landes Polen mags ja sein, dass man überall und jederzeit angeln gehen kann.



Och eigentlich brauchst du dazu nur eine DAV Jahreskarte für Berlin/Brandenburg (ca. 80€) dann kannst du mehr Gewässer beangeln als du zählen kannst. Und für die anderen Gewässer (meist Fischereigewässer) gibt es immer Gastkarten. |supergri


----------



## Carp-MV (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Was ist jetzt? Teilst du, oder ist die von dir geforderte Solidarität doch bloß die vermutliche Einbahnstraße?



Ich betreibe mehr Solidarität als du wahrscheinlich vertragen könntest! ;-) 
Aber lassen wir das einfach da ich kein Bock hab auf private Ebene zu diskutieren. Ich hab meinen Standpunkt und andere halt ihren....


----------



## WK1956 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ich betreibe mehr Solidarität als du wahrscheinlich vertragen könntest! ;-)
> Aber lassen wir das einfach da ich kein Bock hab auf private Ebene zu diskutieren. Ich hab meine Standpunkt und andere halt ihren....


 ;-)   #h


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Fin schrieb:


> Och eigentlich brauchst du dazu nur eine DAV Jahreskarte für Berlin/Brandenburg (ca. 80€) dann kannst du mehr Gewässer beangeln als du zählen kannst. Und für die anderen Gewässer (meist Fischereigewässer) gibt es immer Gastkarten. |supergri



Das ist mir aus eigenem Erfahren durchaus bewußt und ich fände es auch nicht schlecht, wenn es dort erhalten bliebe. Aber diese Verhältnisse lassen sich eben rechtstaatlich nicht nach überall hin übertragen. Eigentumsrechte sollten wir schon noch wahren.

Nicht das uns doch noch einmal der jähe Reichtum ereilt und wir dann an eigenen Umverteilungsforderungen aus vergangenen Tagen zerbrechen. Wäre doch dann ewig schade und den schönen Zaster!


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ich betreibe mehr Solidarität als du wahrscheinlich vertragen könntest! ;-)
> Aber lassen wir das einfach da ich kein Bock hab auf private Ebene zu diskutieren. Ich hab meine Standpunkt und andere halt ihren....



Das hat weniger was mit Standpunkten zu tun...
das beruht auf Verständins und Verstehen von Systemen.

Die Kollegen im Süden und Westen des Landes haben Eigentum, welches für Sie zu erhalten gilt.
Jeder Verein für sich und ohne wenn und aber.

Die Gemeinschaft bei uns im Ex-DAV-Land ist eine Andere und auch hier Bedarf es das Verstehen des Diskussionspartners....

Aber die Eingangs gestellte Frage war ja ob die Gastkartenausgabe dem Mittelalter entstammt.
Das tut sie, in den Gebieten wo Eigentum vorhanden ist und der Angler von dem Wohlwollen des Eigentümers abhängig ist.
Recht simpel und wohl doch sooo kompliziert #h


----------



## Stefff (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Tag zusammen!

Melde mich hier noch ein abschließendes Mal zu Wort!

Da sich der TE (im Untertietel "Vorschriftenignorierer")am allerwenigsten an diesem Thema beteiligt, frage ich mich zunehmens ob`s ihm eigentich ernsthaft um was geht!

Ich denk er sitzt da und grinst sich eins!
Wie die, die in den Filmen immer die Schlägerei anzettel und dann unten aus dem Haufen rauskrabbeln und abhauen!!

Hab`s leider zu spät geschnallt!#q

Wieder einer mehr von dieser Sorte! Man lernt seine Pappenheimer schon kennen!

Weiterhin gute Unterhaltung Gondoschir!

In diesem Sinne verabschiede ich mich von diesem Thema!

Tschüssikovski!#h


----------



## Margarelon (22. Juli 2013)

Ich verstehe die Vereine ja...

Aber manchmal wäre es schon schön, wenn die Ausgabestellen auf der Website aktuell wären...
Ach, was sage ich! Es wäre schön, wenn so mancher Verein überhaupt eine Website hätte!


----------



## Gondoschir (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Stefff schrieb:


> Da sich der TE (im Untertietel "Vorschriftenignorierer")am allerwenigsten an diesem Thema beteiligt, frage ich mich zunehmens ob`s ihm eigentich ernsthaft um was geht!



Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht...
Aber es soll immer noch Angler geben, die einem Beruf nachgehen. Nach Feierabend bin ich dann noch mit dem Umbau meines Hauses beschäftigt und das schon seit Wochen. Wenn Du jetzt mal auf die Uhr guckst, kannst Du dir meine täglichen Arbeitsstunden mal ausrechnen. Und ich bin noch nicht fertig. Jetzt geht die Büroarbeit los...
Irgendwann werde ich mal kurzfristig wieder etwas Zeit zum angeln haben, aber wieder keine Gastkarte bekommen. Seis drum... Man gewöhnt sich dran... #h


----------



## Margarelon (22. Juli 2013)

Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht...
> Aber es soll immer noch Angler geben, die einem Beruf nachgehen. Nach Feierabend bin ich dann noch mit dem Umbau meines Hauses beschäftigt und das schon seit Wochen. Wenn Du jetzt mal auf die Uhr guckst, kannst Du dir meine täglichen Arbeitsstunden mal ausrechnen. Und ich bin noch nicht fertig. Jetzt geht die Büroarbeit los...
> Irgendwann werde ich mal kurzfristig wieder etwas Zeit zum angeln haben, aber wieder keine Gastkarte bekommen. Seis drum... Man gewöhnt sich dran... #h



Das sind doch nur Luxusprobleme eines einzelnen... Stell dir vor, du wärest in einem Verein und müsstest Frondien... ähm, Vereinsarbeit leisten. Aber so...


----------



## Lunosch (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Vereine ja...
> 
> Aber manchmal wäre es schon schön, wenn die Ausgabestellen auf der Website aktuell wären...
> Ach, was sage ich! Es wäre schön, wenn so mancher Verein überhaupt eine Website hätte!



Wie wahr.

Ob jemand Gastkarten ausgibt oder nicht ist seine eigene Sache.

Wenn Nein, fett auf die Internetseite schreiben.

Wenn Ja, bitte aktuelle Anlaufstellen reinsetzen.

Ist beides kein großer Aufwand und erleichtert allen das Leben.
Jemand der eine kleine Seite erstellen kann hat jeder Verein. Notfalls Facebook |rolleyes. 

Wobei es schon stimmt, dass die Fahrerei zur Ausgabestelle oft nicht möglich ist (entfernungstechnisch).
Ich z.B. arbeite überwiegend übers Wochenende weit weg von zuhause (Eventbereich). Komme dann Samstag Abend iwo an und hätte Sonntag früh Zeit zum Angeln (Schlaf wird eh vollkommen überbewertet |supergri). Kann ich knicken. Da wäre ne Onlinesache schon toll.
Daher auch keine Zeit für Verein, da ich jedes Jahr die Arbeitsdienste zahlen müsste.


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht...
> Aber es soll immer noch Angler geben, die einem Beruf nachgehen. Nach Feierabend bin ich dann noch mit dem Umbau meines Hauses beschäftigt und das schon seit Wochen. Wenn Du jetzt mal auf die Uhr guckst, kannst Du dir meine täglichen Arbeitsstunden mal ausrechnen. Und ich bin noch nicht fertig. Jetzt geht die Büroarbeit los...
> Irgendwann werde ich mal kurzfristig wieder etwas Zeit zum angeln haben, aber wieder keine Gastkarte bekommen. Seis drum... Man gewöhnt sich dran... #h



Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber Vereinsvorständ und Gastkartenaussteller arbeiten auch, das ist kein Hauptberuf,opfern für andere ihre Freizeit und werden dafür noch angeprangert.


----------



## benihana (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hi,

Über das ausgeben oder nicht ausgeben von Gastkarten sollte jeder Verein selber entscheiden. Einen einfacheren Kauf würde ich aber auch begrüßen. Vorraussetzung wäre allerdings eine Datenbank des Bundes mit allen Fischereischeininhabern. Abgleich ob Schein gültig, dann Verkauf übers Internet n


----------



## Gondoschir (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber Vereinsvorständ und Gastkartenaussteller arbeiten auch, das ist kein Hauptberuf,opfern für andere ihre Freizeit und werden dafür noch angeprangert.



Und wo ist jetzt das Problem, wenn Gastkarten online verkauft werden?
Dann braucht keiner mehr seine Freizeit zu opfern und jeder ist zufrieden... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Onlineverkauf unterhöhlt die Sicherheit.

Solange andere Angler als mögliche Verbrecher gesehen werden, ist die vorherige, persönliche und möglichst ausführliche Inaugenscheinnahme durch den Verkäufer doch nur logisch und konsequent..

Ein zusätzlich vorzulegendes polizeiliches Führungszeugnis sowie die Unterschrift als Bürgen von mindestens 3 dem Verein angehörenden Anglern erhöht zusätzlich die Sicherheit.

Elektronische Fußfesseln (überschreiten der Gewässergrenzen) bzw. ein tragbares Videosystem zur Dauerüberwachung gegen Verstöße während des Angelns und damit sofort eingeschritten werden kann, soll bei fortschrittlicheren Vereinen auch schon eingesetzt werden...


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt das Problem, wenn Gastkarten online verkauft werden?
> Dann braucht keiner mehr seine Freizeit zu opfern und jeder ist zufrieden... :m


 
So etwas gibt es ja.
Machen aber halt nicht viele mit.
Wurde uns auch schon mal angeboten.

Wer  hat den Nutzen.
1.Der Käufer
2.Der Betreiber der Plattform.


----------



## pike-81 (23. Juli 2013)

Und entlastete, ehrenamtliche Aussteller der Gastkarten.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Onlineverkauf unterhöhlt die Sicherheit.
> 
> Solange andere Angler als mögliche Verbrecher gesehen werden, ist die vorherige, persönliche und möglichst ausführliche Inaugenscheinnahme durch den Verkäufer doch nur logisch und konsequent..
> 
> ...


 
Eine Gemeinheit den Menschen immer nur böses zu unterstellen...

Äääh, warum muss man sich eigentlich in einem  Forum anmelden, um schreiben zu können ? 


Ist halt ähnlich, 
weil nur so für Ordnung und Ruhe gesorgt werden kann.
Recht ähnlich, oder?
Eine gewisse Ruhe wollen alle und keiner Eigentümer will Probleme (rechtliche schon gar nicht).

Ich möchte nicht vielen Gastanglern böses unterstellen.
In meiner Region sind fast alle Angler in Vereinen und fischen auch mal als Gast.

Aber, .. wer aus seinem Verein ausgeschlossen wurde zieht halt herum, auf der Suche nach Möglichkeiten zu angeln.

Ein Gastangler hat weniger Nutzen nachhaltig zu denken und wenig zu verlieren...
Er mag sich ja an Regeln halten, ...  :q fast unmenschlich zu glauben das das dann alle machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich sag doch:
Besser aussieben.............
Gibt viele Möglichkeiten wie oben beschrieben,...


----------



## derkleine (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich schreibe hier mal einen ganz leicht futuristischen Entwurf:

Es gibt ja jetzt neue Personalausweise, mit denen man sich z.B. Online ausweisen kann. In den Stadt-/Gemeindeverwaltungen gibt es für jeden Bürger, der einen Fischereischein bekommen hat eine Datei, in der steht eben dass der Bürger den Schein hat, und wie lange dieser Gültig ist.

Nun könnte man die Vergabe von Erlaubnisscheinen über die Internetseite eines Vereins mit einer Abfrage an die Datenbank der Stadt-/Gemeindeverwaltung koppeln um zu prüfen, ob der User der Seite, der sich mit seinem neuen Personalausweis ausgewiesen hat, einen gültigen Fischereischein besitzt.

Anschließen kann der User online bezahlen, das Geld landet direkt beim Verein, Dienste gibt es dazu genug(Paypal, etc.) und sich seinen Erlaubnisschein ausdrucken. Wenn der Erlaubnisschein mit einem Datum versehen wird, hat der Verein ja auch diese Information und kann den Angler am Angeltag vor Ort durch einen Fischereiaufseher kontrollieren lassen. 

Mit solchen Funktionen könnte man zum einen den Erwerb der Erlaubnisscheine einfach machen UND den Verwaltungsaufwand bei den Vereinen auf ein minimun reduzieren. Es müssten auch keine Öffnungszeiten/Ausgabezeiten von ehrenamtlichen Mitarbeitern eingehalten werden.

Was bleibt ist der Aufwand für die Kontrolle vor Ort, die ist aber sowieso nötig, wegen der ganzen Verbrecher, Wilderer, Schwarzangler, könnte aber jetzt effektiver erfolgen, weil der Kontrolleur bereits weiß, welche Gäste er an welchem Tag an welchem Gewässer vorfindet.

So. 

Wenns gefällt, schreibt den Vorschlag an Eure Stadt/Gemeinde/Verein. Es werden sich anbieter finden, die Software herstellen und das umsetzen möchten. Ein Bedarf muss aber generiert werden, durch entsprechende Anfragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Viel zu unsicher - man kann damit nicht die verbrecherischen Angler vorher in Augenschein nehmen und aussortieren...


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Der Generalverdacht, unter dem Gastangler stehen, ist zumindest an meinem Vereinsgewässer begründet, dass dabei auch einige zu Unrecht falsch beurteilt werden, bleibt nicht aus!
Da wir leider über einen Bestand von Karpfen um die 30 Kg verfügen,sind diese Gastangler eben die typischen "Hantas".
Die kommen anscheinend nicht von selbst darauf, dass man durch abspannen von ganzen Seeteilen andere (Raubfischangler) in ihrem Tun stark einschränkt!
Also musste vor ein paar Jahren in die Gastkarte der Passus "Angeln nur in Wurfentfernung" reingeschrieben werden.
Genau wie diese Klientel es überhaupt nicht einsieht, auf Boilies gefangene Waller zu "entsorgen",wir haben da Entnahmepflicht!Dann wäre wahrscheinlich das ganze WE im Eimer ,wenn man sich noch um die Versorgung gefangener Fische kümmern müsste!
Die anderen problematischen "Gäste" sind die Osteuropäer,wo dann einer einen Angelschein hat, aber 6 Leute am Wasser ihre Party abhalten, mit allen Begleiterscheinungen,wie Müll, laute Musik,über Nacht ausgebrachte Legschnüre, die dann noch am nächsten Tag besoffen liegen gelassen werden.
Ich brauche solche Gäste nicht an meinem See und leider ist es so, dass die paar "normalen" Gäste schon im Vorfeld kritisch betrachtet werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Sag ich doch:
Besser aussortieren beim Gastkartenverkauf, elektronische Fußfessel, Videoüberwachung, Vereinsmitglieder als Bürgen - das kriegt man schon hin, die Verbrecher schon weitgehend im Vorfeld auszusortieren.

Und das kann man dann ja auch locker als gemeinnützig sehen, wenn man das Verbrechervolk in Schach hält..


----------



## Zoddl (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Onlineverkauf unterhöhlt die Sicherheit.
> 
> Solange andere Angler als mögliche Verbrecher gesehen werden, ist die vorherige, persönliche und möglichst ausführliche Inaugenscheinnahme durch den Verkäufer doch nur logisch und konsequent..


Warum wieder so übertrieben? Selbst die WaschPo traut dem anglerischen Idyll nicht und kontrolliert hier lieber nochmal nach. Und selbst die würden einen Angler bei festgestellter Regelwidrigkeit nicht als "Verbrecher" titulieren.

Btw.:
Interessanterweise liegen bei den Kartenausgabestellen Namenslisten herum oder sollten dies zumindest, auf denen die sog. "Verbrecher" des laufenden Jahres aufgelistet sind. In der Regel also Leute die sich (zum wiederholtem Male) nicht an gewässerspezifische Bestimmungen gehalten haben und von daher für eine Gewässerkarte für einen bestimmten Zeitraum gesperrt sind.

Man geht also nicht davon aus, dass alle Angler dem kriminellen Millieu zuzuordnen sind. Vielmehr muss man aber mit dem Umstand klarkommen, dass sich einige Angler (wiederholt) nicht an Regeln halten wollen. Betrifft sowohl "richtige" Angler, wie auch organisierte Angler. (Du unterscheidest da ja ganz gern :g)





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Elektronische Fußfesseln (überschreiten der Gewässergrenzen) bzw. ein tragbares Videosystem zur Dauerüberwachung gegen Verstöße während des Angelns und damit sofort eingeschritten werden kann, soll bei fortschrittlicheren Vereinen auch schon eingesetzt werden...


Nennt sich Kontrolleur und funktioniert vollkommen ohne Elektrizität, also voll im Trend mit der Energiewende. Dauerüberwachung ist damit zwar noch nicht möglich, da haperts wohl nocht etwas. 



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Besser aussortieren beim Gastkartenverkauf, elektronische Fußfessel,  Videoüberwachung, Vereinsmitglieder als Bürgen - das kriegt man schon  hin, die Verbrecher schon weitgehend im Vorfeld auszusortieren.



Nein Thomas, viel einfacher wäre es, überhaupt keine Gastkarten mehr auszustellen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Nennt sich Kontrolleur und funktioniert vollkommen ohne Elektrizität, also voll im Trend mit der Energiewende


Ein Kontrolleur kann nur sehr begrenzt kontrollieren, zu wenig Zeit, zu viel Gewässer, zu viele Angler...

Mit einer mobilen Videokamera für jeden Gastangler hat mans da viel leichter, da kann man auch nebenher im Job aufpassen, was die Verbrecherangler da am Wasser treiben und nicht nur in der Freizeit kontrollieren.

Mit geeichten/verplombten Geräten kann man das dann auch evtl. gleich gerichtssicher machen und eine direkte Leitung zur Polizei andenken.

Kosten sind auch kein Problem, kann man ja über Kartenpreise direkt mit umlegen.



> Ne Thomas, viel einfacher wäre es, überhaupt keine Gastkarten mehr auszustellen!


Eben, jeder angelt nur noch in seinem Tümpel/Vereinsgewässer.

Da hat man das Verbrechervolk dann gleich viel besser unter Kontrolle..


----------



## Fechtus68 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Naja...hab jetzt ne Zeit gebraucht um auch mal wieder was zu schreiben.

Gastangler an unseren Gewässern:
Jedes Angelgeschäft im Umkreis verkauft Gastkarten für unsere Gewässer. Auch an der örtlichen Tanke kann man Gastkarten erwerben. Also einen Schein zu bekommen dürfte kein Problem sein.
Nachdem jetzt an unseren Verein der Hinweis kam, dass sehr frei in einem anderen Forum gepostet wurde, dass bei uns Nachtfischen erlaubt ist, haben wir uns die Mühe gemacht, mal an einem WE das zu überprüfen-mit ernüchterndem Ergebnis. Dass mal ne Stunde länger geangelt wird, als es das Gesetzt (ob das Gesetzt sinvoll ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt-deshalb auch relativ lockeres auslegen) ist sicherlich kein Problem. 
An diesem Abend gegen 00:30 Uhr wurden 9 Gastangler kontrolliert. 
Ergebnis:
9 mal verstoß gegen das Nachtfischverbot
4 mal wurde wohl nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit eine 3. Rute ausgelegt
2 mal wurde mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt
1 so besoffen, dass er gar nicht mehr Heim konnte
2 hatten keinen Gastschein für den Folgetag

Natürlich haben wir viele Gäste, die sich sehr korrekt verhalten und die immer gerne gesehen sind! Aber die werden immer weniger!

Dass ein Gatskartenverkauf dem Verein richtig Geld bring-naja!
Gastkarten machen nur Sinn, wenn auch kontrolliert wird. Kontrollen werden von denen, die sich korrekt verhalten, auch nicht kritisiert. Im Gegenteil!
Aber: Kontrollen kosten Geld. Oder kennt von euch jemand einen, der täglich 1-2 mal die Gewässer (1 Rundfahrt ca. 15km) kostenlos macht!
Auch kommt, wenn man genügend Karten verkauft hat, das Finanzamt und will seinen Anteil. Weil Kartenverkauf hat nix mit gemeinnützig zu tun, es ist ein Geschäftsbetrieb! Und um das mit dem Finanzamt richtig zu handeln, reicht leider auch nicht mehr der Kollege Kassenwart, sondern man brauch u.U. einen Steuerberater!

Ich kann Vereine verstehen, die die Gastkarten nur sehr eingeschränkt ausgeben!


----------



## WK1956 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch:
> Besser aussortieren beim Gastkartenverkauf,


 

genauso ist es!
Hast ja selbst erst erlebt, wie schön und fischreich ein Gewässer sein kann, wenn man Gastangler fern hält.

Gleich oberhalb der von Seele befischten Strecke ist ein Wertachabschnitt der auch für Gastangler freigegeben ist, da hätte Seele lange fischen können um eine Äsche zu fangen.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Hast ja selbst erst erlebt, wie schön und fischreich ein Gewässer sein kann, wenn man Gastangler fern hält.


Ich habe mir angesichts des Films verkniffen zu fragen,ob es für die Strecke Gastkarten gibt?
Die Antwort war mir schon im voraus klar!
Und ich kann sehr gut verstehen warum!



> Ich kann Vereine verstehen, die die Gastkarten nur sehr eingeschränkt ausgeben!



Ja,oder eben gar nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Gleich oberhalb der von Seele befischten Strecke ist ein Wertachabschnitt der auch für Gastangler freigegeben ist, da hätte Seele lange fischen können um eine Äsche zu


Wohl kaum, denn laut Seele wurden da ja nie Äschen besetzt..

Davon ab:
*Ich habs doch gelernt und geb Dir doch recht*:
Das Verbrechervolk muss man unter Kontrolle halten (ich sprech ja nicht von den anständigen Vereinsanglern, das sind halt nicht vermeidbare Kollateralschäden, wenns da auch einen mal erwischt vom eigenen Verein mit lebendem Köfi etc.)...

Am besten halt keine Gastkarten und nur im Vereinsgewässer angeln.

Oder halt bei Vereinen, die so doof sind, Gastkarten auszugeben und die trotzdem keine verwüsteten Gewässer haben.

Oder halt im Ausland...

Aber so hält man am einfachsten das Verbrechervolk (nochmal, damit sind nicht die gesetzes- und linientreuen Vereinsangler gemeint, nur die anderen) von Untaten ab, indem man schön unter sich bleibt..

So ist doch jedem geholfen..


PS:
Und Verbrechensvorbeugung ist sicher etwas, von dem die ganze Bevölkerung was hat, damit würde auch ich das inzwischen als gemeinnützig (nicht rechtlich gesehen, nochmal, fürs ernie, sondern allgemein) ansehen...


----------



## WK1956 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, denn laut Seele wurden da ja nie Äschen besetzt..


 
tja vielleicht täuscht sich Seele da.
Es wurden dort sehr wohl schon Äschen besetzt, Forellen werden auch heute noch regelmäßig besetzt, trotzdem dürfte es Seele schwerfallen da oben einen Fisch zu fangen, es sei den er kommt rechtzeitig nach dem Besatzwagen.

Und du hast absolut recht, ich bin absolut dafür Gastangler von solchen Gewässern fern zu halten. Ein schönes fischreiches Gewässer ist mir selbst dann lieber, wenn ich nicht darin fischen kann, als ein fischleeres Gewässer für das ich Tageskarten bekomme.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Warum werden den Gastangler meist von Vereinseigenen-Gewässern vergehalten? Wer sich das sachlich zerlegt nochmal auflistet wird die "Vereinsmitglieder" verstehen:

Pro Gastscheine:
- Zusätzliche Umsätze durch den Verkauf von Gastkarten.(i.d.R sind diese etwas teuer als für Mitglieder)
- Neue Mitglieder anwerben, da diese erstmal das Gewässer ohne Vereinsbeitritt testen können.
- Gastangler sparen "teure" Aufnahmegebühren
- Gastangler leisten keine Arbeitsstunden

(mehr positives fällt mir eig nicht nein....#c)

Contra Gastscheine:
- Mehr Kontrolle notwendig (bzw. Aufwand erhöht sich).
- Kosten/ Zeitaufwendungen für Ausgabestellen (viele Ausgabestellen möchten für die Ausgabe der Karten noch einen Obulus).
- Sanktionen für Gasangler bei Fehlverhalten zu milde (hand aufs Herz, was kann dem jenigen groß passieren? Er verliert die Erlaubnis fürs Gewässer (im schlechtesten Fall seinen Angelschein... aber eher selten). Der Kollege wird vllt. von weiteren Gastkarten gesperrt ---> ein Vereinsmitglied wird ausgeschlossen, verliert Ansprüche an seine Aufnahmegebühr usw. / Eventuell muss er nicht gleistete Arbeitsstunden nachzahlen.
- Gastangler brauchen keine Arbeitsstunden zu machen (für gastangler posiiv).
- Da viele Gastangler nicht so stark mit dem Gastgewässer in Relation stehen, sind es zu oft diese, welche nach dem Motto "nach mit die Sinntflut!" handeln.
- Erweiterung der Vereinskasse / Buchhaltung sobald Gastkarten als Einnahmen dazu kommen.


Rational gesehen, ist es für den Verein, der nicht auf die paar Euronen extra angewiesen ist ein Geschäft an dem er nichts verdient... höchstens Erfahrung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Das einzig Blöde ist halt, dass man überall Gastangler ist - außer halt am eigenen Gewässer.

Aber Du hast recht:
Die sollen alle nur im jeweils eigenen Vereinsgewässer angeln, das wäre das beste..

Zu was Gemeinschaft mit anderen??..

Nur so hält man das Verbrechervolk einigermaßen unter Kontrolle...


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> So etwas gibt es ja.
> Machen aber halt nicht viele mit.
> Wurde uns auch schon mal angeboten.
> 
> ...



und alle mit gefälschten Prüfungen


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich finde unsere Lösung gut, die wir im Verein praktizieren.

Gastangler können eine Gastkarte nur über ein Vereinsmitglied lösen und dürfen dann mit dem Mitglied zusammen in dessen Begleitung angeln!

Dafür brauchen sie einen gültigen Fischereischein, der beim Gastkartenerwerb vorgelegt werden muss!

Das klappt prima - Gastangler haben bei uns ansonsten auch die gleichen Rechte & Pflichten wie ein Vereinsmitglied und es ist ein entspanntes Miteinander!

Klar, wenn jemand da kein Vereinsmitglied kennt, dann wird´s schwierig - aber - zu meiner Geburtstagsparty lade ich auch keine wildfremden zu mir nach Hause ein - insofern scheint mir diese Lösung ganz gut zu klappen!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Zoddl (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu was Gemeinschaft mit anderen??..


Sagt der bekennende Vereinsverweigerer...|supergri

... und ja ich weiss, dass sämtliche Vereine in deiner Nähe dMn nur von Holzköppen geführt werden.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur so hält man das Verbrechervolk einigermaßen unter Kontrolle...


Man könnte auch mal normal diskutieren, als ständig altbackene Diskussionsmittel/-strategien auszupacken!

Nein, man hält das Verbrechervolk nicht einigermassen unter Kontrolle. Verbrecher würden sich dann nachts als Schwarzangler am Gewässer gütlich tun, normale Gastangler nicht.

Hat man schlechte Erfahrung am Gewässer während der Ausgabe von Gastkarten gemacht, sollte man halt häufiger kontrollieren. Kann man die Kontrolle nicht stemmen, muss man seinen Mitgliedern entweder erhöhte Arbeitsstunden aufbrummen (Müll), immer wieder mal den Verpächter beschwichtigen (zB. "Parkverstösse") und/oder muss mit den Auswirkungen von erhöhter Entnahme auskommen (zB eigentlich selbsterhaltende Bestände durch fremden Besatz stützen). Eine recht einseitige Gemeinschaftsleistung oder!?
Aber wirst schon Recht haben... alles nur aktive Verbrechensprävention!


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, denn laut Seele wurden da ja nie Äschen besetzt..
> 
> Davon ab:
> *Ich habs doch gelernt und geb Dir doch recht*:
> ...



Du verfasst seitenlange Pamphlete darüber, dass das "Angeln an sich" ein sozial wertvoller Zweck ist, auch ohne dass man auf die Entnahme von Fischen fokussiert sein muss.

Das sieht der Gesetzgeber meistenortes genauso und hat deswegen Vereinen  die Gemeinnützigkeit zugestanden, deren *Ziel & Zweck einzig und  alleine das Angeln ist!*

Dabei bist Du aber mittlerweile so verblendet, sorry - aber das scheint so, dass Du Vereine pauschalkritisierst, die sich eben diesem sozial wertvollen Zweck und damit unseren Hobby verschrieben haben, weil´ s Vereine sind - ja - vielleicht sogar Vereine, die mit im Verband organisiert sind - oh Teufel...*g*!

Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob diese Vereine Gastkarten ausgeben, jeden an "ihre" Gewässer lassen usw.!

Es geht nur darum, dass nach der rechtmäßigen Satzung jedermann dort Mitglied werden kann (evtl. auch über Wartelisten, wenn die max. gewässerspezifische Anglerzahl bereits erreicht ist!).

Mitnichten muss da "jeder mal eben" am Gewässer eines Vereins angeln dürfen, damit dieser als "gemeinnützig im steuerlichen Sinn" anzusehen ist.


Aber - da Dir das nicht gefällt, schießt Du dagegen - und damit wendest Du Dich gegen eine gesetzgeberische Wertung, die Du an einem anderen Ort seitenlang forderst --> *nämlich dass Angeln um des Angeln´s Willen möglich sein soll und muss und eben nicht bloß z.B. als Nahrungserwerb anzusehen sein soll!*

Somit stellst Du hier etwas in Frage, mit dem der Gesetzgeber unser Hobby fördert - zugegeben - nur Vereine profitieren von der steuerlichen Privilegierung der Gemeinnützigkeit (und dabei ist es schXXXegal, ob sie Gastkarten ausgeben, oder nicht - oder ob sie überhaupt Gewässer haben!!!) - ABER - *jeder kann* hierzulande einen (Angel-) Verein gründen, ohne dabei in einem Verband sein zu müssen - ja sogar ohne ein eigenes Gewässer zu haben - und somit steht auch dieser Steuervorteil *JEDEM* offen, der ihn möchte und etwas dafür TUT!!!

What´s your problem???

Man könnte sogar den "Angelverein der vereinslosen Angler Gründen" - oder den bundesweiten Verein der "Gastkartenangler" - den Verein der "Ungeprüften Angler" - den Verein der "Ich-angel-aus-Prizip-nur-noch-im-Auslandsangler" - wenn der Zweck nach der Satzung das Angeln wäre, dann kämen *alle* diese Angler in den Genuss dieses Steuervorteils der Gemeinnützigkeit, den Du so kritisierst, welcher aber ein deutliches Zeichen des Gesetzgebers ist, dass unser aller Hobby "förderungswürdig" und wertvoll für das Gemeinwesen ist!

Ich finde das richtig und gut - und die Gemeinnützigkeit, so wie sie gehandhabt wird, dient unserem Hobby - der Angelei - und kommt denen zugute, die sich dem widmen.(soweit sie im Rahmen einer Körperschaft oder eines Vereins organisiert sind!).


Wer aber durch und durch "Vereinsallergiker" ist, der kommt eben nicht in den Genuss dieser Vergünstigung - könnte dies aber, wenn er *seinen eigenen Verein gründet* - gerne auch mit Gastkarten für jedermann 

--> aber - Selber*machen* war immer schon schwerer, als nur das TUN anderer mit vielen Worten (die sich irgendwann nur noch gebetsmühlenartig mit copy & paste wiederholen) und ohne eigene konstruktive Taten, zu kritisieren!



Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Hilde (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Viele Worte von Ernie



Zustimmung!
#6


----------



## kingandre88 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

In der totalen Ich-Mentalität die heute herrscht wundern mich einige Aussagen überhaupt nicht mehr.....#q#q#q
Also ich nehme als Beispiel hier nur mal die Lippe ....Als die Gastkarten abgeschafft worden sind hab ich gedacht, das es weniger Müll am Wasser gibt und so. ...Im Endeffekt ging das 1-2 Jahre gut.....Dann war es wieder genau so wie vorher......Die Vereine die schon genug Mitglieder bezogen auf die Gewässergröße haben, da ist natürlich klar das sie  keine Gastkarten ausgeben.....Bei allen anderen ist mir das  Unverständlich......Ich finde das bei vielen im tiefsten Untergedanken nur der NEID durchkommt, gibt halt bessere  und schlechtere Angler ....Der eine Fängt mehr der andere weniger. ....geht doch für die  meisten nur um den eigenen Profit und nix anderes. Bei den Vereinen Verbänden etc. Geht doch auch um nix anderes wenn sie  keine Gastkarten ausstellen. ......Wenn man sich nix vormacht ist das halt so...
Dies spiegelt übrigens nur meine persönliche Meinung dar.....#h


----------



## Kouta (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Sers, 

ich persönlich bin auch Gastkartenangler, da ich bisher noch keinen anständigen Verein entdeckt habe, wo ich die Gewässer gut anangeln konnte.
Da mein Zielfisch allg. Raubfisch ist, ist das anangeln ( Testen, schauen etc) für mich sehr wichtig.
Klar ich Spiele im gedanken mich in einem Verein anzumelden, aber das muss die Zeit zeigen, wie deren Gewässer sind.

ich kann es gut verstehen warum viele Vereine keine Gastkarten mehr ausgeben. denn ich habe es schon oft genug gesehen wenn ich an ein Gewässer kam, dass dieses total vermüllt war. Der aufwand diese Schäden zu beheben ist denke manhcmal teurer als der gastkartenverkauf einbringt.
Ich persönlich verhalte mich am Wasser so, als wenn es mein eigenes Gewässer wäre, dennd ort würde icha uch nciht wollen, das es vermüllt etc. 

so long


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Das größte Problem der Vereinsverweigerer ist die Kategorie Fleischmacher: es werden nur in Gewässern wo gerade besetzt wurde Karten gelöst,ist das leer geht es zum nächsten.Der Vereinsangler ist auch die anderen 11,5 Monate dort am angeln.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

@ Andre

das was du als Neid bezeichnest - und das ist meine bescheidene Meinung - ist heut zu Tage was ganz anderes.....

Kosten die Tageskarte 10€ wollen 50% die 10€ in KG/Filet wieder nach Hause nehmen. Kosten die Tageskarte 20€ wollen schon mehr als 50% die Ausgaben durch Filets kompensieren. Aber hey, was wundern wir uns... das möchte der Gesetzgeber im Grunde ja.. Angeln --> Nahrungserwerb.

Viele Vereine (eig ganz viele) sehen das zum Glück anders und haben im Sinn noch länger an dem Gewässer zu vorhandenen Bedingungen zu angeln. Die richtigen Fleischmacher sieht man in den Vereinen eig kaum ... denn auf lange Sicht trennt man sich von diesen Gesellen oder diese ändern ihr Verhalten. Zudem tut die Gemeinschaft was dazu. Und der Fakt, dass man als Vereinsmitglied auch auf Lange sicht was vom Gewässer und Bestand haben will - bringt einige zum Umdenken sodass man den 2. Zander des Tages, oder die 4. Brasse dann doch wieder schwimmen lässt....usw.


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ein Madenschälchen ist und bleibt ein Madenschälchen, ganz egal ob es von einem Mitglied, oder einem Gastangler ins Gebüsch gefeuert wurde. Den guten Willen vorausgesetzt, kann man aber gegen den Vereinssaubären leichter zu Felde ziehen, als gegen den Gastangler.

Östlich von München gibts ein Städtchen mit einem einzigen Angelladen, der sowohl für die umliegenden Wasser die Gastkarten verkauft, als eben auch Maden und Würmer. Seit der die Naturköder nur noch offen in mitgebrachte Behälter abgibt, liegen komischerweise auch keine Plastikschalen und Styroporboxen mehr in der Gegend herum. Wer keine Behälter mitbringt, der kriegt halt keine Köder, oder muss sich im Laden eine Dose kaufen und da hat er stolze Preise dafür.

Irgendwie scheint Erwachsenenbildung in Deutschland nur noch über den Geldbeutel zu funktionieren.


----------



## Knispel (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein Madenschälchen ist und bleibt ein Madenschälchen, ganz egal ob es von einem Mitglied, oder einem Gastangler ins Gebüsch gefeuert wurde. Den guten Willen vorausgesetzt, kann man aber gegen den Vereinssaubären leichter zu Felde ziehen, als gegen den Gastangler.
> 
> Östlich von München gibts ein Städtchen mit einem einzigen Angelladen, der sowohl für die umliegenden Wasser die Gastkarten verkauft, als eben auch Maden und Würmer. Seit der die Naturköder nur noch offen in mitgebrachte Behälter abgibt, liegen komischerweise auch keine Plastikschalen und Styroporboxen mehr in der Gegend herum. Wer keine Behälter mitbringt, der kriegt halt keine Köder, oder muss sich im Laden eine Dose kaufen und da hat er stolze Preise dafür.
> ....
> ...


 
Wird hier auch gemacht - entweder Dose mitbringen oder dort eine gegen 2 Euronen Pfand erwerben. Die kann immer wieder befüllt oder einfach zurückgegeben werden. Ich habe so ein Teil noch nie in der Landschaft liegenlassen gesehen. Ist das nicht auch so ähnlich wie mit den Einkaufswagen - die wo das "Chipschloss" defekt ist stehen auch woanders rum, die anderen dort wo sie hingehören ...
Gastkarten - Jeder Club oder Privatmann hat das Recht, seine Genemigungen auszustellen wie er will. Ich darf im knapp 11 ha großen "Gartenteich" meines Nachbarn angeln, der grenzt an unser Grundstück. Einige Jungens unserer jüngeren Dorfjugend geht dort auch einmal schwimmen oder hält mal eine Angel rein - keiner hat was dagagen - im Gegenteil - wir zeigen ihnen denn wie man das richtig macht. Aber trotz Pachtangebote von Vereinen jagt mein Nachbar jeden anderen "von Hoff" , der will nur seine Ruhe haben und kein Ärger


----------



## olaft64 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Es ist wirklich ein interessantes Bild vom Gastangler, das sich hier abzeichnet: er fischt Gewässer leer und ansonsten ist er der Einzige, der Schmutz hinterlässt. 

Gut, dass Eure Vereinsgewässer alle eingezäunt und geschützt sind, dass auch kein Nicht-Angler dran kommt für Party, Lärm und Dreck.

Gastangler sein heißt auch, über den eigenen Gewässerrand hinwegschauen zu können. Und das sollte mehr oder minder jedem mit einer Tageskarte ermöglicht werden- insbesondere bei steuerbegünstigten Institutionen (e.V.). Nur für landschaftliche Schönheit und das Deckmäntelchen "Jugendarbeit" ist für mich ein bisschen wenig- auch wenn das Gesetz es akzeptiert (Unterschied legal und legitim...). 

Mit entsprechendem Eintrittsgeld (und "mittelalterlichem" :q Verkauf- gern auch als Pfand für eine Fangstatistik (Rückgabe kann ja auch postalisch und per Überweisung ausgeglichen werden) wäre es für mich wünschenswert. 

Und das Thema "Kontrolle am Wasser" hatten wir hier mehr als einmal.

Meine Meinung
Olaf


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Das größte Problem der Vereinsverweigerer ist die Kategorie Fleischmacher: es werden nur in Gewässern wo gerade besetzt wurde Karten gelöst,ist das leer geht es zum nächsten.Der Vereinsangler ist auch die anderen 11,5 Monate dort am angeln.



Bekanntes Problem --> einfache Lösung:

Bei uns gibt es Gastkarten erst ab dem 01.06. jeden Jahres!

So kommt auch kein Gastangler auf die Idee, "versehentlich" Zander und Hecht in der Schonzeit beim "Barschblinkern" zu behelligen! *g*

Da können die Vereins-Ältesten dann in Ruhe ihre "Besatz-ReFos" rausfangen (denen ich ohnehin kritisch gegenüberstehe!), bevor der 1. Gastangler ans Gewässer kommt!

Mir egal - wenn ich doofe ReFos zum Räuchern haben will, dann fahre ich zum Forellenpuff meiner Wahl und jut is!

Aber - unsere Vereins-Rentner-Gang fängt ihre Besatztölpel so in Ruhe raus - wie schon immer - und alle haben ihren Frieden!



Ernie


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ja Olaf, im Grunde genommen sind wir einer Meinung.

Aber vor lauter Entrüstung sollte man auch mal an die "Gegenseite" denken. Wenn du quasi nur noch den Deppen für andere spielen sollst, manchmal musst, dann ist halt auch mal der Punkt erreicht, wo du das Gartentürl zuschlägst und du deinen Garten nur noch dir selber gönnen magst.


----------



## olaft64 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Andal, wir sind einer Meinung.

Beschränkungen für Gastangler (Anzahl und Berechtigungen) und Kontrollen am Wasser (von allen- soll ja auch langjährige Vereinsmitglieder mit lebendem Köderfisch geben) auf jeden Fall, ich habe nur ein Problem mit generellem Abschotten (weil ich auf eine Gastkarte angewiesen bin mit Jahreskarte an einem Gewässer und Interesse, was Anderes zu sehen als dieses Gewässer und einen Forellenpuff).

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Bekanntes Problem --> einfache Lösung:
> 
> Bei uns gibt es Gastkarten erst ab dem 01.06. jeden Jahres!
> 
> ...



Bei uns ist leider der Forellenbesatz die Hauptbeute der von mir genannten Personengruppen und ihr Megacoup: die versuchen die Mitglieder von Monatlichen Forellenbesatz zu überzeugen


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich bin aktuell auch vereinslos und auf Gastkarten angewiesen. Ich weiß, wovon gesprochen wird. Ich habe aber auch schon mit denen gesprochen, die sich vermeintlich abschotten, oder es tatsächlich machen. Die können alle mehr als nachvollziehbare Gründe dafür liefern, die hier auch schon alle genannt wurden. Da leidet dann die große Masse unter der Dummheit und dem Vorsatz einiger weniger.

Nichts desto trotz habe ich auch Verständnis für die Vereine, die nach dem Durchzug der Vandalen, der Lagerfeuerbrandstifter und der Besatzabfischer die Türe abgeschlossen haben.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ach das mit den Forellen und den meist älteren Semestern, die das fordern hat glaub ich fast jeder Verein an der Backe.... bei uns kommen die inzwischen auch nicht mehr jeden Jahr rein!

Aber immer wieder interessant wer alles aus den Löchern kommt und die Rute schwingt, wenn Forellem im Spiel sind.... die Leute siehst du das ganze Jahr nicht.. weder bei den Festen, gemeinsamen Angeln noch beim Arbeitseinsatz.

Nochmal zur Gastkartenproblematik....wie es anfangs war. ich möchte auch im Oktober für 2-3 Tage an die Bleiloch Talsperre.. okey ich kenne die Ecke ganz gut, dennoch muss ich mich vorher erkundigen, wann dort welche Läden offen haben und welche Angelkarte ich dort wo bekomme... damit muss ich planen. Komme ich dort morgens um 6 Uhr an und kann nicht angeln, weil kein Laden offen hat -  ist das mein Problem


----------



## WK1956 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich ein interessantes Bild vom Gastangler, das sich hier abzeichnet: er fischt Gewässer leer und ansonsten ist er der Einzige, der Schmutz hinterlässt.


 
das hat so niemand behauptet, aber wegen einiger Saubären müßen durchaus viele leiden, da hast du recht.

Es ist auch nicht so, das dies der alleinige Grund ist, warum es für manche Gewässer keine oder nur eingeschränkt Gastkarten gibt. Zumindest bei uns in Bayern bekommt man für seine Gewässer nur eine begrenzte Zahl an Karten genehmigt, gerade für kleinere Fließwasserabschnitte sind das manchmal wirklich wenig Karten. Das dieses geringe Kontingent dann vornehmlich an Vereinsmitglieder verteilt wird, sollte eigentlich nachvollziehbar sein.
Nur ein Beispiel, für einen Lechabschnitt hat der bewirtschaftende Verein vor zwei Jahren Tageskarten für alle freigegeben. Bereits Ende Juni dieses Jahres waren die Karten komplett vergriffen, das die Mitglieder darüber nicht allzu erfreut waren, kann man sich vielleicht vorstellen.
Die Freigabe wurde wieder aufgehoben und Gäste können nur noch vom 1 July bis 1 November in Begleitung eines Mitglieds dort fischen.




olaft64 schrieb:


> Gut, dass Eure Vereinsgewässer alle eingezäunt und geschützt sind, dass auch kein Nicht-Angler dran kommt für Party, Lärm und Dreck.


 
tja, das geht leider nicht, das mit dem einzäumen, wäre manchmal durchaus wünschenswert.



olaft64 schrieb:


> Gastangler sein heißt auch, über den eigenen Gewässerrand hinwegschauen zu können. Und das sollte mehr oder minder jedem mit einer Tageskarte ermöglicht werden- insbesondere bei steuerbegünstigten Institutionen (e.V.). Nur für landschaftliche Schönheit und das Deckmäntelchen "Jugendarbeit" ist für mich ein bisschen wenig- auch wenn das Gesetz es akzeptiert (Unterschied legal und legitim...).


 
Gastangler heißt in erster Linie Gast zu sein und sich entsprechend zu benehmen, aber daran scheitern heutzutage viel, nicht nur beim angeln.


----------



## kingandre88 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Diese Angler die so gut wie alles mitnehmen kommen meistens,das heißt nicht immer aus einem gewissen Raum(mit dem Müll ist dies nämlich auch so,das konnte ich schon so oft beobachten).....Lagerfeuer werden eher von Jugendlichen die sich betrinken gemacht und nicht von Anglern.Aber das größte Problem ist einfach das es an vielen Gewässern zu wenig Kontrollen gibt!!!
Ich rechne wenn ich mir ne Tageskarte hole nicht in KG oder so,einfach mal angeln gehen zu können und neue Gewässer auszuprobieren ist das schönste was es gibt(Leider gibt es halt solche die nicht so denken,)....Daran sollte jeder einfach nur mal denken oder mag hier keiner Abwechslung???
.....Lagerfeuer werden eher von Jugendlichen die sich betrinken gemacht und nicht von Anglern.
@Andal: Das sollte überall so sein mit den Ködern!!!#h


----------



## seebarsch (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Die Ausgabe von Gastkarten sollte nur an Organisierte Angler (Vereinsmitglieder bzw verbandsmitglieder) stattfinden. 
Diese haben sich irgendwo an der Hege und Pflege der Gewässer und der Fischbestände beteiligt. 
Die Wandalen, Egoisten und Heuschrecken bleiben dann den Gewässern fern.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Da kippt grad jemand Öl is Feuer....

Seit wann hat unser *Verband* unserem und ich wette 99% der anderen Vereine Mittel zur Verfügung gestellt, dass unsere Gewässer so aussehen (gepflegt und bewirtschaftest) wie sie momentan sind? ---> Gar nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Und die meisten Vereinsmitglieder machen ja auch nicht mehr als zahlen - wie Gastangler auch (siehe Anwesenheit Arbeitseinsätze) ...

Aber anders kriegt man wohl die Verbrecher und Wandalen nicht in Griff ausser mit rigiden Maßnahmen, scheint mir, wenn man hier so mitliest...


----------



## Knispel (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe von Gastkarten sollte nur an Organisierte Angler (Vereinsmitglieder bzw verbandsmitglieder) stattfinden.
> Diese haben sich irgendwo an der Hege und Pflege der Gewässer und der Fischbestände beteiligt.
> Die Wandalen, Egoisten und Heuschrecken bleiben dann den Gewässern fern.


 
Geil - zu welcher Kategorie gehöre ich denn - mein LV ist Niedersachsen und der ist total selbständig - hat sich losgesagt von den "Göttern" des DAFV . Also bin ich ein Egoist , eine Heuschrecke  und Wandale. 
@Seebarsch - ich war schon Gewässerwart, da wusstetst du noch nicht wie man Angeln schreibt.


----------



## seebarsch (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Wem der Schuh paßt der sollte ihm anziehen.


----------



## antonio (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich ein interessantes Bild vom Gastangler, das sich hier abzeichnet: er fischt Gewässer leer und ansonsten ist er der Einzige, der Schmutz hinterlässt.
> 
> Gut, dass Eure Vereinsgewässer alle eingezäunt und geschützt sind, dass auch kein Nicht-Angler dran kommt für Party, Lärm und Dreck.
> 
> ...



e.V. bedeutet nicht gleich steuerbegünstigt also gemeinnützig.
und um gemeinnützig zu sein muß man keine gastkarten ausgeben.
das sind zwei paar schuhe.
wenn man das weiterspielt müßte jeder gemeinnützige verein all sein vereinseigentum/gepachtete oder vermietete sachen allen zur verfügung stellen.

antonio


----------



## seebarsch (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Knispel schrieb:


> Geil - zu welcher Kategorie gehöre ich denn - mein LV ist Niedersachsen und der ist total selbständig - hat sich losgesagt von den "Göttern" des DAFV . Also bin ich ein Egoist , eine Heuschrecke  und Wandale.
> @Seebarsch - ich war schon Gewässerwart, da wusstetst du noch nicht wie man Angeln schreibt.


#c
Bist du kein organisierter angler?:c


----------



## seebarsch (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Übrigens ab und zu mal zu den Versammlungen der Vereine bzw. Verbänden gehen dann erfährt man auch was diese so für ihre Mitglieder tun.
Aber meckern und kritisieren ist ja einfacher und kostet keine zeit.
Der der Säät sollte seine Saat auch Ernten können.


----------



## huchenfan_in (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe von Gastkarten sollte nur an Organisierte Angler (Vereinsmitglieder bzw verbandsmitglieder) stattfinden.
> Diese haben sich irgendwo an der Hege und Pflege der Gewässer und der Fischbestände beteiligt.
> Die Wandalen, Egoisten und Heuschrecken bleiben dann den Gewässern fern.



Und was sollen dann Menschen machen die garkeine Zeit haben sich in Vereinen zu engagieren und einfach mal ein paar entspannte Stunden an einem Gewässer verbringen wollen? Einfach Alibi-Zahler in einem Verein werden? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

ja, weil das sind Verbrecher und Wandalen, die man fernhalten muss..

Warum sollten die angeln dürfen?

Nur wer in einem Verein ist, ist per se ein anständiger Angler...

Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Carp-MV (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Nur wer in einem Verein ist, ist per se ein anständiger Angler...
> 
> Oder etwa nicht?



Genau einen Verein und geprüft muss man sein....sonst naja bist halt nen Unding am Wasser^^


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Öha... ist heute schon wieder Stammtisch!?


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Genau einen Verein und geprüft muss man sein....sonst naja bist halt nen Unding am Wasser^^


 


Nein,

sondern in NRW ein geprüfter und anerkannter Fischfachmann.#6































|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich glaub der Seebarsch wollt nur provozieren ^^ Hat auch geklappt...


----------



## olaft64 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



antonio schrieb:


> e.V. bedeutet nicht gleich steuerbegünstigt also gemeinnützig.
> und um gemeinnützig zu sein muß man keine gastkarten ausgeben.
> antonio


 
Wird sind uns aber einig, das "wirtschaftliche Vereine", insbesondere bei Sportvereinen (inkl. Anglern) in der absoluten Minderheit sind? Es mag sie geben, wenn man mit der Lupe intensiv sucht...

Und "gemeinnützig = muss Gastkarten ausgeben" habe ich nicht geschrieben- ich habe zwei weitere Möglichkeiten genannt und auf den Unterschied zwischen legal (= gesetzeskonform) und legitim (=dem Rechtsverständnis der breiten Masse entsprechend) hingewiesen. 

Und nein, ich habe keine Befragung durchgeführt oder eine Quelle. Ich bin einfach mal so vermessen anzunehmen, dass der gemeine, nicht organisierte Angler (die Mehrheit in D) einen "freien" Zugang zum Gewässer will .

Ich unterschreibe sofort, dass die Vereine sehr viel für das Gewässer tun- könnte ich hier in einem entsprechenden Verein Mitglied werden, würde ich es tun. Diese Leistung soll auch geschützt und bewahrt werden. Nur bitte nicht mit Ausschluss aller anderen mit Generalverdacht.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



huchenfan_in schrieb:


> Und was sollen dann Menschen machen die garkeine Zeit haben sich in Vereinen zu engagieren und einfach mal ein paar entspannte Stunden an einem Gewässer verbringen wollen?* Einfach Alibi-Zahler in einem Verein werden? |kopfkrat*





Ja, bin z.B. ich .:m


----------



## seebarsch (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Wo ist das Problem eine tageskarte bei uns 5 € mit einschränkungen eine jahreskarte 100 € Aufnahmegebühr für erwachsene plus 75 € Jahres Beitrag und allen vorteilen und Pflichten die man in einer gemeinschaft so hat.
Übrigens ich bin auch schon seid dem 10 Lebensjahr im Verein und musste auch Arbeiten aber zeit zum angeln und zu den Versammlungen zu gehen habe ich immer gefunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Nur bitte nicht mit Ausschluss aller anderen mit Generalverdacht.
> 
> Gruß Olaf



Wie soll man sich sonst vor diesen vereinslosen Wandalen schützen (ich hab die bis jetzt immer mit V statt mit W geschrieben - man lernt nie aus..)??


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie soll man sich sonst vor diesen vereinslosen Wandalen schützen (ich hab die bis jetzt immer mit V statt mit W geschrieben - man lernt nie aus..)??



Es sind Sandalen und jeder soll eine Sandale ausziehen, denn der Herr hat uns ein Zeichen gegeben. Wir preisen dich, oh Brian!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Nix gegen mein videotechnisch ja schon festgehaltenes Lieblingsschuhwerk bitte!!
;-))))


----------



## Knispel (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Aber @Seebarsch hat Recht - 
ich kenne da einen Großverein ( wirklich ein Großverein ) der gibt Gastkarten nur an Verbandsmitglieder aus - nur dass es diese Verbände an die ausgegeben werden, nicht mehr gibt ( Gatskarten nur an Mitglieder eines dem VDSF angeschlossenen Vereines  heißt es da glaube ich ) ....


----------



## seebarsch (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Scheinbar versteht nicht jeder den Ausdruck organisierte Angler ich erkläre das noch mal gerne. 
Organisierte Angler:
1. Gäste die Mitglieder in anderen Vereinen sind also organisiert. 
2. In einen anderen Fischereiverband organisiert sind.
Und wenn man im Glashaus sitzt sollte man nicht mit Steinen werfen.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ja eben - alle nicht in Vereinen, das sind die schmarotzenden Wandalen, die man vom Wasser fernhalten muss - könnte ja jeder kommen wollen..


----------



## seebarsch (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja eben - alle nicht in Vereinen, das sind die schmarotzenden Wandalen, die man vom Wasser fernhalten muss - könnte ja jeder kommen wollen..


Schmarotzer/Parasiten wollen alles haben möglichst nichts dafür bezahlen oder dazu tun.
Und meine Rechtschreibfehler kannste behalten ich nehme auch nicht s dafür. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Eben - diese schmarotzenden vereinslosen Vandalen wollen noch nicht mal für Karten zahlen..

Und Arbeitsstunden wollend die auch nicht leisten (ok., machen 90% der im Verein auch nicht, dafür sind sie ja aber im Verein).

Dieses Vandalentum muss verhindert und ausgemerzt werden!!!!


----------



## Carp-MV (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Eben - diese schmarotzenden vereinslosen Vandalen wollen noch nicht mal für Karten zahlen..
> 
> Und Arbeitsstunden wollend die auch nicht leisten (ok., machen 90% der im Verein auch nicht, dafür sind sie ja aber im Verein).
> 
> Dieses Vandalentum muss verhindert und ausgemerzt werden!!!!



Jetzt ist aber gut!!! Krieg schon Bauchschmerzen vor lachen.....:m
 __________________


----------



## Knispel (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ist schon komisch - denn sind rund 70 % aller Angler bzw. am Angeln interessierte "Schmarotzer" . Du solltest Fr. Dr. dankbar sein - die meint ja auch, nur organisierte Angler sind Angler und der Rest müsse "ausgemerzt" werden.


----------



## Carp-MV (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Ist schon komisch - denn sind rund 70 % aller Angler bzw. am Angeln interessierte "Schmarotzer" .



So viele ja? Ich dachte der Vereinsangler die Eliteklasse wäre stark in der Übermacht.^^


----------



## Knispel (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> So viele ja? Ich dachte der Vereinsangler die Eliteklasse wäre stark in der Übermacht.^^


 
Rund 700.000 - 800.000 organisierte zu ca. 3.000.000 unorganisierte oder am Angeln interessierte. 
@Thomas korrigiere mich bitte, falls die Zahlen nicht stimmen


----------



## Carp-MV (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Rund 700.000 - 800.000 organisierte zu ca. 3.000.000 unorganisierte oder am Angeln interessierte.
> @Thomas korregiere mich bitte, falls die Zahlen nicht stimmen
> __________________



Dann sollten die organisierten aber Zittern....an die Ruten und auf zum Kampf!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

3,1 Mio., die mindestens einmal pro Jahr angeln, 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter - durch die vielen Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften real kaum mehr als 550.000 organisierte (gemeldet ca. 790.000)..


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - diese schmarotzenden vereinslosen Vandalen wollen noch nicht mal für Karten zahlen..
> 
> Und Arbeitsstunden wollend die auch nicht leisten *(ok., machen 90% der im Verein auch nicht, dafür sind sie ja aber im Verein).*
> 
> Dieses Vandalentum muss verhindert und ausgemerzt werden!!!!


 


Woher mal wieder diese Aussage? 
Die von Dir genannten 90% werden dann aber ihre nicht abgeleisteten Arbeitsstunden abzahlen müssen.
Und damit gehören sie wohl nicht zu den Sandalenträgern.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Woher mal wieder diese Aussage?
> Die von Dir genannten 90% werden dann aber ihre nicht abgeleisteten Arbeitsstunden abzahlen müssen.
> Und damit gehören sie wohl nicht zu den Sandalenträgern.:m


Geschätzt aus der Zeit, als ich selber noch Funktionär war - und da die Gastangler mehr für die Karten bezahlen müssen, gleicht sich das eigentlich aus.

Dennoch klar:
Diese vereinslosen, schmarotzenden Vandalen muss man vom Wasser weghalten!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geschätzt aus der Zeit, als ich selber noch Funktionär war - *und da die Gastangler mehr für die Karten bezahlen müssen,* gleicht sich das eigentlich aus.
> 
> Dennoch klar:
> Diese vereinslosen, schmarotzenden Vandalen muss man vom Wasser weghalten!!!


 


Thomas,

könntest Du bitte mal ein Beispiel anführen, welche diese Theorie untermauert?
Wenn ich in unserem Verein auf Basis Gastangler unterwegs wäre und die Kosten der Angeltage dem Mitgliedebeitrag  (meine Angeltage) gegenüber stellen würde, dann wäre ich als Gastangler ohne 
spezielle Einschränkungen finanziell besser gestellt.

Kann Dir den Verein gerne via PN nennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Deine Kosten durch 365 - denn du kannst 365 Tage angeln gehen - das gegen den Preis der Tageskarte (oder mal 7 der Preis der Wochenkarte etc.)..

Wenn Du nicht öfter gehst und Dich so teurer rechnest, ist das ja Dein Problem..

Aber ich stimme ja zu:
Diese vereinslosen, schmarotzenden Vandalen muss man vom Wasser weghalten!!!

Zumindest aus Sicht mancher Vereine.......


----------



## angler1996 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geschätzt aus der Zeit, als ich selber noch Funktionär war - und da die Gastangler mehr für die Karten bezahlen müssen, gleicht sich das eigentlich aus.
> 
> Dennoch klar:
> Diese vereinslosen, schmarotzenden Vandalen muss man vom Wasser weghalten!!!


 
Und als ja welche Art von Gegenüberstellung - wofür eigentlich gebrauchen?
Wohin willst Du eigentlich mit deinen tendenziellen Formulierungen?
Sorry , aber was anderes fällt mit dazu an Formulierung nicht ein. Scheinbar ist deine Tätigkeit als Funktionär doch schon ne Weile her. Bei uns zumindest kommen zum Arbeitseinsatz vom Schichtarbeiter bis zum Selbständigen/ Freiberufler jeder der irgend kann. Da halte ich Zahlen von 90% schlicht für falsch und sehr egel was die Zahl so in den Raum zu stellen 
Gruß A.


----------



## WK1956 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geschätzt aus der Zeit, als ich selber noch Funktionär war - und da die Gastangler mehr für die Karten bezahlen müssen, gleicht sich das eigentlich aus.


 
naja, die Erinnerung trügt manchmal.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dennoch klar:
> Diese vereinslosen, schmarotzenden Vandalen muss man vom Wasser weghalten!!!


 
da bin ich ja mal ausnahmsweise sowas von auf deiner Seite!


----------



## seebarsch (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ja früher war alles besser je nachdem wo man herkam aber alte Strukturen kann man ja getrost weiter führen wenn es sich für einen lohnt.


----------



## huchenfan_in (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem eine tageskarte bei uns 5 € mit einschränkungen eine jahreskarte 100 € Aufnahmegebühr für erwachsene plus 75 € Jahres Beitrag und allen vorteilen und Pflichten die man in einer gemeinschaft so hat.
> Übrigens ich bin auch schon seid dem 10 Lebensjahr im Verein und musste auch Arbeiten aber zeit zum angeln und zu den Versammlungen zu gehen habe ich immer gefunden.



Dein Zahlenwerk kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, entschuldige bitte. Tageskarte = 5 €, Jahreskarte = 100 € oder ist damit die Aufnahmegebühr gemeint? ;+ Vielleicht beziehen sich auch die 75€ auf die Aufnahemgebühr und nicht auf den Jahresbeitrag? 
Sorry, da fehlen paar Zahlen. 

Falls ich jetzt einfach mal 175 € als Basis nehme fehlen sicher die üblichen Arbeitsstunden. Mit welchen Zusatzkosten fallen diese pro Arbeitsstunde an?

Nur kurz zu Deinem letzten Absatz: Es gibt Positionen in denen man nicht gewerkschaftstreu nach 35h den Stift aus der Hand wirft, sondern deutlich mehr arbeitet und auch nicht nur in Deutschland unterwegs ist. Und ganz ehrlich, nach einer Woche USA, China oder Indien will ich als erstes die Lebensgefährtin und nicht eine Vereinsversammlung sehen. - Falls du es dann an einem Wochenende von Samstag 01:00 - Sonntag 22:00 noch hinbekommst nebenbei in einem Verein zu arbeiten... Respekt.


----------



## WK1956 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deine Kosten durch 365 - denn du kannst 365 Tage angeln gehen - das gegen den Preis der Tageskarte (oder mal 7 der Preis der Wochenkarte etc.)..
> 
> Wenn Du nicht öfter gehst und Dich so teurer rechnest, ist das ja Dein Problem..


 
Stimmt, die armen Gastfischer zahlen da brutal drauf.
Mich kostet das Fischen pro Tag nur 0,73 €, der arme Gastfischer zahlt dafür stolze 0,79 € am Tag.
Eine Jahreskarte kostet mich 220 € + 45 € Jahresbeitrag gleich 265 €, nicht eingerechnet der jährliche Anteil am Aufnahmebeitrag in Höhe von 125 €.
Eine Gastjahreskarte kostet 290 € ohne weitere Kosten.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber ich stimme ja zu:
> Diese vereinslosen, schmarotzenden Vandalen muss man vom Wasser weghalten!!!
> 
> Zumindest aus Sicht mancher Vereine.......


 
da bin ich ja mal ausnahmsweise sowas von auf deiner Seite!


----------



## WK1956 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



huchenfan_in schrieb:


> Nur kurz zu Deinem letzten Absatz: Es gibt Positionen in denen man nicht gewerkschaftstreu nach 35h den Stift aus der Hand wirft, sondern deutlich mehr arbeitet und auch nicht nur in Deutschland unterwegs ist. Und ganz ehrlich, nach einer Woche USA, China oder Indien will ich als erstes die Lebensgefährtin und nicht eine Vereinsversammlung sehen. - Falls du es dann an einem Wochenende von Samstag 01:00 - Sonntag 22:00 noch hinbekommst nebenbei in einem Verein zu arbeiten... Respekt.


 
und jetzt?
Was willst du damit sagen?
Das du fleisig bist? Glückwunsch!
Das du eine Lebensgefährtin hast? Glückwunsch!
Das du im Ausland unterwegs bist? Glückwunsch!

Aber was hat das mit deinen Freizeitmöglichkeiten zutun?
Entweder das Eine oder das Andere, muß doch jeder für sich entscheiden und für diese Entscheidung kann er keinen Anderen verantwortlich machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Stimmt, die armen Gastfischer zahlen da brutal drauf.
> Mich kostet das Fischen pro Tag nur 0,73 €, der arme Gastfischer zahlt dafür stolze 0,79 € am Tag.
> Eine Jahreskarte kostet mich 220 € + 45 € Jahresbeitrag gleich 265 €, nicht eingerechnet der jährliche Anteil am Aufnahmebeitrag in Höhe von 125 €.
> Eine Gastjahreskarte kostet 290 € ohne weitere Kosten.



Deine Kohle gilt nur für mehr Wasser..

Aber ist doch wurscht - Ich sag doch:
Manche Vereine tun gut daran, diese schmarotzenden, vereinslosen Vandalen von ihrem Wasser fernzuhalten und sich nur mit ihresgleichen abzugeben....


----------



## WK1956 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deine Kohle gilt nur für mehr Wasser..


 
wieso? ist absolut genau das gleiche Gewässer und es gibt absolut keinerlei Einschränkungen für Gastangler.
Der Preis für eine Jahreskarte an der Wertach Großaitingen beträgt für Mitglieder 220 € für Nichtmitglieder 290 €.
Für jedes weitere Gewässer muß ich und jeder Gast auch wieder eine Karte (Tages oder Jahreskarte) lösen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber ist doch wurscht - Ich sag doch:
> Manche Vereine tun gut daran, diese schmarotzenden, vereinslosen Vandalen von ihrem Wasser fernzuhalten und sich nur mit ihresgleichen abzugeben....


 
da bin ich ja mal ausnahmsweise sowas von auf deiner Seite!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Dann solltet ihr das dringend ändern, sonst kriegt ihr die Schmarotzer ja nie los.......


----------



## WK1956 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann solltet ihr das dringend ändern, sonst kriegt ihr die Schmarotzer ja nie los.......


 
da bin ich ja mal ausnahmsweise sowas von auf deiner Seite!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Würd ich gleich noch die Händler bei euch mit einspannen, dass die nur den Vereinsangehörigen von vor Ort was verkaufen, da kriegt ihr dann sicher schnell ne gute Allianz hin..

Das kriegt ihr schon gebacken, ich drück euch die Daumen!!


----------



## huchenfan_in (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Eine Jahreskarte kostet mich 220 € + 45 € Jahresbeitrag gleich 265 €, nicht eingerechnet der jährliche Anteil am Aufnahmebeitrag in Höhe von 125 €.



Der Aufnahmebeitrag wird in der Rechnung und den ganzen bisher vorgebrachten Aussagen (Vereinstreue,...) über die Jahre äußerst irrelevant. 

Danke für die Glückwünsche.  Es zeigt genau meinen Eindruck den ich von Vereins-Meiern habe. Das Hobby wird über den Beruf und das private Umfeld gestellt. - Vielleicht weil sich außer dem Hobby auch kein Darstellungsfeld bietet...


----------



## großdorsch 1 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

@stefff
was für ein müll mit neid und missgunst du einem unterstellst!!!
da fühlt sich wohl jemand gewaltig auf den schlipps getreten!!!
fast jeder der selbst in einem verein ist kennt die sprüche einiger mitglieder die weniger fangen,weniger zeit und geld ins angeln stecken und jeden cent in kilos aufrechnen,da sind immer die gastangler oder karpfenangler oder andere mit modernen ködern schuld!!!
und ihr in bayern seid da ja auch ganz weit vorne mit geld für tageskarten brauchen wir für unseren fischbesatz aber nachtangeln,raubfischangeln usw. dürfen sie nicht,da sie uns sonst die fische weckfangen!!!


----------



## huchenfan_in (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> @stefff
> was für ein müll mit neid und missgunst du einem unterstellst!!!
> da fühlt sich wohl jemand gewaltig auf den schlipps getreten!!!
> fast jeder der selbst in einem verein ist kennt die sprüche einiger mitglieder die weniger fangen,weniger zeit und geld ins angeln stecken und jeden cent in kilos aufrechnen,da sind immer die gastangler oder karpfenangler oder andere mit modernen ködern schuld!!!
> und ihr in bayern seid da ja auch ganz weit vorne mit geld für tageskarten brauchen wir für unseren fischbesatz aber nachtangeln,raubfischangeln usw. dürfen sie nicht,da sie uns sonst die fische weckfangen!!!



Ich muss dir zustimmen. Ich bin ja selbst aus Bayern und war in der Jugend Mitglied in einem dieser Vereine. Als Jugendlicher eine Karte für die Fliegenstrecke...Fehlanzeige. Man hätte ja versehentlich besser werfen können als die Karpfen-Oldies die die Schwimmschnur nur schwimmen ließen.  Belly-Boot oder gar ein Boot war auf allen Baggerseen verboten. Man könnte ja einen Fisch mehr fangen als die Uferangler.


----------



## WK1956 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



huchenfan_in schrieb:


> Der Aufnahmebeitrag wird in der Rechnung und den ganzen bisher vorgebrachten Aussagen (Vereinstreue,...) über die Jahre äußerst irrelevant.


 
genau deshalb habe ich ihn auch nicht eingerechnet!
Lesen und denken hilft, manchmal.



huchenfan_in schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche.  Es zeigt genau meinen Eindruck den ich von Vereins-Meiern habe. Das Hobby wird über den Beruf und das private Umfeld gestellt. - Vielleicht weil sich außer dem Hobby auch kein Darstellungsfeld bietet...


 
es gibt da einen guten Spruch "wenn man keine Ahnung hat ....."
Ich glaube kaum, das du auch nur im Ansatz eine Ahnung davon hast, was ich wohin stelle, also behalt einfach deine kleingeistigen Vorstellungen für dich.


----------



## m1ndgam3 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

just my two cents....
noch mal zum eigentlichen thema. ich fahr freitag auch an ein anderes gewässer übers wochenende. da ich zu den öffnungszeiten der kartenausgabestelle wahrscheinlich knapp zu spät dran sein werde haben wir heut einfach mit dem herren telefoniert. und siehe da: falls er zu der zeit nicht mehr anzutreffen ist sollen wir freitag abend einfach aufbauen und fischen und uns samstag vormittag bei ihm melden und bezahlen. 

und das im "ach so bösen tiefsten bayern". 

es gibt auch andere seiten. man muss einfach nur mal persönlich den kontakt suchen und sich nicht immer nur aufs internet verlassen. ging mir letztes jahr auch schon mal so... der laden in dem es karten gab hatte morgens noch nicht auf. aber die dame wohnte im gleichen haus und machte uns morgens als sie am frühstückstisch saß schon die tür auf und gab uns karten. 

Gruss Tobi


----------



## WK1956 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würd ich gleich noch die Händler bei euch mit einspannen, dass die nur den Vereinsangehörigen von vor Ort was verkaufen, da kriegt ihr dann sicher schnell ne gute Allianz hin..
> 
> Das kriegt ihr schon gebacken, ich drück euch die Daumen!!


 
da bin ich ja mal ausnahmsweise sowas von auf deiner Seite!


----------



## seebarsch (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



huchenfan_in schrieb:


> Dein Zahlenwerk kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, entschuldige bitte. Tageskarte = 5 €, Jahreskarte = 100 € oder ist damit die Aufnahmegebühr gemeint? ;+ Vielleicht beziehen sich auch die 75€ auf die Aufnahemgebühr und nicht auf den Jahresbeitrag?
> Sorry, da fehlen paar Zahlen.
> 
> Falls ich jetzt einfach mal 175 € als Basis nehme fehlen sicher die üblichen Arbeitsstunden. Mit welchen Zusatzkosten fallen diese pro Arbeitsstunde an?
> ...


|rolleyesja wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil das gild auch für Edelfisch Angler!:g mich würde mal Interesieren ob man für Großsalmonidenstrecken auch Gastkarten bekommt und was kosten die?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



WK1956 schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal ausnahmsweise sowas von auf deiner Seite!


Und falls der Händler dann auch Gastanglern was verkauft oder Fremden, gleich den Vogel in die Wüste schicken, nur so kriegt man das hin..

Alle 3 Händler aus Augsburg, die man beim Googlen findet, verkaufen sogar selber noch Tageskarten laut ihren Internetseiten!!

Da würd ich an Deiner Stelle gleich mal euren Vereinsvorstand einschalten, dass die boykottiert werden zukünftig.

Dann besser im Netz kaufen, wo keine Karten angeboten werden als solche Händler zu unterstützen, oder??

Wenn die Händler vor Ort auch noch die Gastkarten verkaufen helfen, so kríegt man die gastangelnden, schmarotzenden Vandalen ja nie vom Wasser weg..


----------



## WK1956 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und falls der Händler dann auch Gastanglern was verkauft oder Fremden, gleich den Vogel in die Wüste schicken, nur so kriegt man das hin..
> 
> Alle 3 Händler aus Augsburg, die man beim Googlen findet, verkaufen sogar selber noch Tageskarten laut ihren Internetseiten!!
> 
> ...


 
keine Sorge, das ist genau geregelt was an wen verkauft werden darf.
da bin ich ja mal ausnahmsweise sowas von auf deiner Seite!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Echt, nur an eigene Vereinsmitglieder und nicht an schmarotzende, vandalierende Gastangler?

Interessant - aber das glaube ich nicht. Da würd ich sicher auch ne Karte kriegen...........

Oder ist das bei euch tatsächlich die selige, Gastanglerfreie Zone?

Im Gegensatz zum, Rest von Bayern?

Dann Glückwunsch..

Dann hätte Seele ja gar nicht recht gehabt, dass ich für die Strecke unterhalb (Video) Karte hätte kriegen können..

Hab ich aber vielleicht auch falsch verstanden, weil ich ja nur zum filmen da war...

Dann natürlich SORRY!!


----------



## WK1956 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Echt, nur an eigene Vereinsmitglieder und nicht an schmarotzende, vandalierende Gastangler?
> 
> Interessant - aber das glaube ich nicht. Da würd ich sicher auch ne Karte kriegen...........


 
aber sicher bekommst du bei uns ne Karte, ich sag ja, das ist genau geregelt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann hätte Seele ja gar nicht recht gehabt, dass ich für die Strecke unterhalb (Video) Karte hätte kriegen können..


 
Selbstverständlich hat Seele da recht gehabt, für viele Strecken unterhalb bekommt man auch als Gastangler Karten, aber nicht für alle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Aber ich wär ja auch nur Gastangler - wie kann das denn sein?

Wieso unterstützt ihr das??

So kriegt ihr die schmarotzenden, vandalierenden Gastangler doch nicht weg, oder?


----------



## WK1956 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber ich wär ja auch nur Gastangler - wie kann das denn sein?
> 
> Wieso unterstützt ihr das??
> 
> So kriegt ihr die schmarotzenden, vandalierenden Gastangler doch nicht weg, oder?


 
das ist halt sehr Gewässerabhängig, an manche Gewässer kann man Gastangler hinlassen, an andere eben nicht oder nur eingeschränkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

aaaaaaaaaahsoooooooo - Du bist gar nicht grundsätzlich gegen schmarotzende, vandalierende Gastangler?????

Das hatt ich bisher aber ganz anders  verstanden nach Deinen Beiträgen..

Na dann SORRY, mein Fehler..............


----------



## WK1956 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaahsoooooooo - Du bist gar nicht grundsätzlich gegen schmarotzende, vandalierende Gastangler?????
> 
> Das hatt ich bisher aber ganz anders verstanden nach Deinen Beiträgen..
> 
> Na dann SORRY, mein Fehler..............


 
dann hast du mich wirklich gründlich missverstanden oder nicht genau genug gelesen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

aaaah ja..
Wie gesagt, sorry..


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Manche sollte sich wirklich schämen und ihre egoistische Einstellung mal gründlich Überdenken. Ich glaube aber, nein ich bin Überzeugt das bei diesen Personen wirklich Hopfen und Malz verloren ist!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Es sollte auch mal daran gedacht werden, dass für jedes Gewässer nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Erlaubnissscheinen ausgestellt werden kann. (Kontingent)

Diese verkaufe ich dann als Verein schon lieber an Mitglieder als an Gastangler, vielleicht ist das der Grund warum manche Vereine für bestimmte Gewässer keine Tageskarten an Gäste ausgeben!


----------



## WK1956 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Manche sollte sich wirklich schämen und ihre egoistische Einstellung mal gründlich Überdenken. Ich glaube aber, nein ich bin Überzeugt das bei diesen Personen wirklich Hopfen und Malz verloren ist!


 
es ist schön, das du deine egoistische Einstellung überdenken willst, hätte ich dir gar nicht zugetraut.


----------



## olaft64 (25. Juli 2013)

daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Es sollte auch mal daran gedacht werden, dass für jedes Gewässer nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Erlaubnissscheinen ausgestellt werden kann. (Kontingent)



Gegen solche Argumente würden die allerwenigsten meckern.  Aber das trfft wohl auf die wenigsten Gewässer zu. Bei den meisten ist es, wie von WK 1956 immer wieder betont.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## WK1956 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Gegen solche Argumente würden die allerwenigsten meckern. Aber das trfft wohl auf die wenigsten Gewässer zu. Bei den meisten ist es, wie von WK 1956 immer wieder betont.
> 
> Gruß Olaf


 
ach, was betone ich denn?


----------



## huchenfan_in (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



seebarsch schrieb:


> |rolleyesja wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil das gild auch für Edelfisch Angler!:g mich würde mal Interesieren ob man für Großsalmonidenstrecken auch Gastkarten bekommt und was kosten die?



Dann liste die Zahlen doch bitte nochmal verständlich auf.  Tageskarte, Jahreskarte, Aufnahmegebühr und Jahresbeitrag sind doch vier unterschiedliche Posten? - Oder sind die 75€ die Summe aus Aufnahmegebühr und Jahresbeitrag im ersten Jahr? 

Ja, man bekommt für Huchengewässer durchaus Tages-, Mehrtages- und auch Jahreskarten. Die Preise für Tageskarten sind häufig im sehr hohen zweistelligen Bereich bzw. sogar im dreistelligen Bereich.  



m1ndgam3 schrieb:


> just my two cents....
> noch mal zum eigentlichen thema. ich fahr freitag auch an ein anderes  gewässer übers wochenende. da ich zu den öffnungszeiten der  kartenausgabestelle wahrscheinlich knapp zu spät dran sein werde haben  wir heut einfach mit dem herren telefoniert. und siehe da: falls er zu  der zeit nicht mehr anzutreffen ist sollen wir freitag abend einfach  aufbauen und fischen und uns samstag vormittag bei ihm melden und  bezahlen.
> und das im "ach so bösen tiefsten bayern".


Hört sich erstmal gut an. Ich hoffe nur, dass das bei einer Kontrolle auch geglaubt wird. 



m1ndgam3 schrieb:


> es gibt auch andere seiten. man muss einfach nur mal persönlich den  kontakt suchen und sich nicht immer nur aufs internet verlassen. ging  mir letztes jahr auch schon mal so... der laden in dem es karten gab  hatte morgens noch nicht auf. aber die dame wohnte im gleichen haus und  machte uns morgens als sie am frühstückstisch saß schon die tür auf und  gab uns karten.
> 
> Gruss Tobi


War das zufällig in der Nähe von Ingolstadt?


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Es sollte auch mal daran gedacht werden, dass für jedes Gewässer nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Erlaubnissscheinen ausgestellt werden kann. (Kontingent)
> 
> Diese verkaufe ich dann als Verein schon lieber an Mitglieder als an Gastangler, vielleicht ist das der Grund warum manche Vereine für bestimmte Gewässer keine Tageskarten an Gäste ausgeben!




Hallo,

ein wohltuend sachlicher Beitrag , der sich vom mittlerweile doch sinkenden Diskussionsniveau abhebt.

Das Gewässer wird vom verein bewirtschaftet und hat nur eine begrenzte Kapazität .

Wenn die Kartenzahlen begrenzt sind, erhalten zuerst die Mitglieder ihre gewünschten Karten - sie haben das Vorrecht, da sie Teil der Hege-Verantwortlichen sind.

Der Rest des Kontingents wird an Gastangler abgegeben, die sich an die ihnen auferlegten Bestimmungen zu halten haben.

Tun sie dies nicht, machen sie sich der Fischwilderei strafbar und erhalten keine weitere Karte.

Alles klar geregelt und absolut nachvollziehbar.

Der Gastangler hat sogar echte Vorteile dem Vereinsmitglied gegenüber : Keine Arbeitsstunden und braucht nur zahlen, wenn er auch angeln möchte.

Im Schnitt kommt er dadurch finanziell besser weg, als der wenig angelnde Vereinsangler .

Und glaubt mir, die meisten Vereinsangler zahlen drauf, weil man doch sehr, sehr viele Vereinsmitglieder *kaum* am Wasser antrifft .

Ich gehe sogar soweit zu behaupten, dass die größte Menge an Fisch von Gastanglern gefangen wird.

Der Gastangler hat somit direkte Auswirkung auf das Hegeziel.


Ist das Hegeziel gefährdet, weil bspw. am 1. Mai Alles mit Spinnrute um den teich rennt, was sich Gastangler nennt, wird eben im Folgejahr "dicht" gemacht.

Dem Gastangler, der keine Verbindung zum Gewässer hat, siehe Hegeziel, sondern nur fangen will und dann nach Hause geht, ist ein stark verringerter Hechtbestand -behaupte ich mal- egal.

Deswegen wird im Rahmen des Gewässer-Managements durch die bösen Vereine , dem freigeistigen Gastangler eben der Hahn abgedreht.

Punkt.

Es handelt sich um begrenzte Ressourcen, die entsprechend verteilt werden - völlig in Ordnung und legitim - der Verein hat Hausrecht und Basta .

Der jammernde Gastangler darf sich jederzeit um den Beitritt in den bösen Verein bemühen ... siehe Gemeinnützigkeit.

Gleiches Recht für alle gibt es nicht bei knappen Ressourcen - gleiches Recht muss man sich verdienen - oder an die öffentlichen Gewässer wie bspw. Rrhein ausweichen.

Wenn ihr wüsstet, wie mancher Vereins-"Meier" sich den Allerwertesten aufreißt in der Vereinsarbeit, ist die Verunglimpfung und Beschimpfung der Vereine unverhältnismäßig und ungerecht.

Aber nur "Wollen" , "Konsumieren" und "Alles-Verfügbar-Haben" ohne Pflichten ist doch ein schöner Spiegel der heutigen Konsumgesellschaft |kopfkrat

R.S.


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Das Gewässer wird vom Verein bewirtschaftet und hat nur eine begrenzte Kapazität .



Jetzt kann ich ja mal genauso Egoistisch sein und einfach der Meinung sein das die Vereine dann eben ihrer Mitgliederzahlen so Anpassen sollten das genug Gewässerkarten auch mal für Gäste vorhanden sind. 

Ich bin jetzt auch mal so Egoistisch und behaupte ganz frech das es sicherlich oft gar nicht am Mangel der Karten liegt, sondern einfach nur an dem Gewässer und Fischneid der sich für was besseres haltenen Mitglieder!

Ach ja ist das nicht schön auch mal Egoist zu sein? Ne nicht wirklich, ich bleib lieber doch wie ich bin ....DU DARFST :vik:



> Der Gastangler hat sogar echte Vorteile dem Vereinsmitglied gegenüber : Keine Arbeitsstunden und braucht nur zahlen, wenn er auch angeln möchte.



Ach herje der arme ausgebeutete Vereinsangler.^^ Keiner zwingt ihn dazu! Soll er doch Gastangler werden wenn das alles so viele Nachteile hat. *Kopfschüttel*

*Ich bin dafür das jedem Vereinsverweigerer sofort die Prüfung/Fischereischein entzogen wird. Solche SCHMAROTZER haben nichts am Wasser zu Suchen....*


----------



## Lazarus (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Nach den zig Seiten an OT-Geschwafel zurück zur Ursprungsfrage:


Gondoschir schrieb:


> Was macht jemand, der vormittags los will oder am Sonntag?


Ganz einfach: Wenn das einmal im Jahr passiert, macht derjenige eben was anderes, z.B. einen Waldspaziergang.
Kommt das öfter vor, kauft er sich eine Jahreskarte.

Vereinsmitglied muss er dazu nicht unbedingt werden, siehe WK's Rechenbeispiel ein paar Seiten weiter vorne.
Es gibt durchaus Fischwasser, für die es freie Jahreskarten gibt.

Neben vielen Vorteilen ist das eben der Nachteil, wenn man mit Tageskarten fischt: Man muss heute für morgen vorausplanen können.


----------



## WK1956 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich ja mal genauso Egoistisch sein und einfach der Meinung sein das die Vereine dann eben ihrer Mitgliederzahlen so Anpassen sollten das genug Gewässerkarten auch mal für Gäste vorhanden sind.


 
Warum sollten sie?
Ach ja, damit *DU* auch ne Karte bekommst!



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch mal so Egoistisch und behaupte ganz frech das es sicherlich oft gar nicht am Mangel der Karten liegt, sondern einfach nur an dem Gewässer und Fischneid der sich für was besseres haltenen Mitglieder!


 
Kannst du diese Behauptung beweisen?
Achne stimmt, muß ja richtig sein, weil *DU* es gesagt hast


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hm - also - ich bin Vereinsangler - habe auch ´ne Jahreskarte am Rhein, die JEDER kaufen kann - also - genau genommen, JEDER, der einen Fischereischein hat & gehe des öfteren auch mal an Gastkartengewässer - bzw. werde als GAST von Freunden an deren Vereinsgewässer eingeladen - und benehme mich dort entsprechend & halte mich an deren Regeln!

An unserem Vereinsgewässer heissen wir Gastangler nach UNSEREN Regeln willkommen, die wir uns in der Satzung selber gegeben haben. (Angeln in Begleitung eines Mitglieds f Gäste ab dem 1.6. - jedes Mitglied kann 5 x im Jahr einen Gastangler mitnehmen etc.).

Am Rhein kann jeder mit Fischereischein ´ne Karte kaufen - und - Gastgewässer gibt es rundrum genug.

Dabei muss man erwähnen, dass die "freien" Gastkartengewässer in meiner Umgebung entweder:

- anglerisch relativ unattraktiv sind

- oder wenn sie anglerisch attraktiv sind, dann gibt es teils schikanöse Einschränkungen für Gastangler, so dass ich persönlich dort garnicht mehr angeln gehe.

Die Einschränkungen für Gastangler beruhen aber offenbar und nach Auskunft der ausgebenden Stellen auf Erfahrungswerten mit "Gastanglern", so dass ich es nachvollziehen kann, wenn man dort reguliert!

Also - was soll´s - ich kann mir selber aussuchen, wo ich angeln möchte - bin auch kein "Vereinsmeier" - aber - weiß die Vorteile sehr zu schätzen, die unser Vereinsgewässer so bietet.

...und wenn´s nur die Ruhe ist, die man hat, wenn´s nicht zu überlaufen ist & die Tatsache, dass die Mitglieder sich untereinander meist kennen & es eine schöne Gemeinschaft ist!

Also - hier in meiner Region habe ich durchaus die Wahl - MUSS NIX - KANN NE MENGE - und bin damit eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden!


Das hier im Thread angeprangert wird, dass der Gastkartenerwerb nicht "kundenfreundlich" genug gestaltet wird, dass finde ich merkwürdig - man sollte lieber froh sein, wenn Vereine sich Gastanglern überhaupt öffnen - das müssen sie im Grunde nicht - und wenn sie es trotzdem tun, dann sollte ihnen auch überlassen sein, wie - wann - und wo sie ihre Karten verkaufen!

Es sind keine Wirtschaftsunternehmen, die um Kundschaft buhlen - es sind privatrechtlich organisierte Angelvereine - klar kommt etwas Geld auch über Gastkarten rein - aber - ich zahle gerne etwas mehr Beitrag in meinem Verein, damit unsere Gastanglerregelungen so bleiben, wie sie sind, damit wir uns unsere "Gäste" auch weiterhin selber aussuchen können!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Zoddl (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich ja mal genauso Egoistisch sein und einfach der Meinung sein das die Vereine dann eben ihrer Mitgliederzahlen so Anpassen sollten das genug Gewässerkarten auch mal für Gäste vorhanden sind.


Was ja dann wiederrum auf eine finanzielle Mehrbelastung des einzelnen Mitglieds hinausläuft. Ebenso wie auf die verfügbare Manpower bei Arbeitseinsätzen bzw. dort ebenso eine Mehrbelastung pro Mitglied.
Denn irgendjemand muss dieses Gewässer ja finanziell inkl der verbundenen Hegepflicht auch dann halten, wenn es anglerisch und damit für Gastkartenangler mal uninteressant wird.

Dass diese Mehrbelastungen des Einzelnen dann doch bitteschön in einem geringeren Gastkartenbetrag zu enden haben... was hattest du vorgeschlagen? 50€ für bundesweites Angeln oder so... joah, das ist nicht nur egoistisch. Aber seis drum.




Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch mal so Egoistisch und behaupte ganz frech das es sicherlich oft gar nicht am Mangel der Karten liegt, sondern einfach nur an dem Gewässer und Fischneid der sich für was besseres haltenen Mitglieder!


Naja, Theorie und Praxis halt. Theorie ist, was man lesen kann (hier), Praxis ist die Situation am Wasser vor Ort. Theoretisch liegts also am Fischneid, praktisch gibts auch mal nachvollziehbare Einschränkungen oder im worst-case keine Karte. 

Gut, setzt aber vorraus, dass man sich informiert.



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ach ja ist das nicht schön auch mal Egoist zu sein? Ne nicht wirklich, ich bleib lieber doch wie ich bin ....DU DARFST :vik:


Egoist? Oder wie jetzt...|kopfkrat



Carp-MV schrieb:


> *Ich bin dafür das jedem Vereinsverweigerer sofort die Prüfung/Fischereischein entzogen wird. Solche SCHMAROTZER haben nichts am Wasser zu Suchen....*


Btw: Hast du mittlerweile eig deine Prüfung schon abgelegt? Wenn du hier so freizügig forderst...


----------



## Fr33 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Btw: Hast du mittlerweile eig deine Prüfung schon abgelegt? Wenn du hier so freizügig forderst...


 
Nach der letzten Story (war da nicht was von wegen Schwarzangeln) könnte das erstmal auf Eis gelegt worden sein, sofern das irgendwo vermerkt wurde.....

Ist auch egal.... Back to Topic:

Inzwischen hat sich doch klar gestellt, dass sofern die Gegebenheiten passen, Gastkarten ausgegeben werden. Hat der Verein Ressourcen frei.... so kann er diese auch "Nicht-Mitgliedern" zur Verfügung stellen. Und dann zu seinen Spielregeln inkl. Ausgabezeiten der Karten und Bestimmungen etc.

Manchmal bin ich schockiert, was unter "Gast" verstanden wird: Als Gast habe ich mich dem Hausherren und seinen Regeln unter zu ordnen. Oder würdet ihr es als Nichtraucher toll finden, wenn euer Besuch im Wohnzimmer die Kippe raucht?


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Btw: Hast du mittlerweile eig deine Prüfung schon abgelegt? Wenn du hier so freizügig forderst...



Lesen...bitte lesen!!!
Ich bin ein Vereinsverweigerer und gehe mit guten Beispiel voran und lege die Prüfung gar nicht erst ab. Wäre ja schwachsinn wenn ich sie mir selbst dann gleich wieder entziehen muss. :vik:



> Nach der letzten Story (war da nicht was von wegen Schwarzangeln) könnte das erstmal auf Eis gelegt worden sein, sofern das irgendwo vermerkt wurde.....



Keine Sorge ich gehe immer noch regelmäßig ganz legal Fischen so wie heute Nacht auch wieder. #6



> Kannst du diese Behauptung beweisen?
> Achne stimmt, muß ja richtig sein, weil DU es gesagt hast



Nein, nein! Ich war kurzzeitig auch mal Egoist wie du vorhin lesen konntest und habe auch einfach mal Behauptungen aufgestellt wie es mir lieb ist.


----------



## olaft64 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



WK1956 schrieb:


> ach, was betone ich denn?


 
Von Thomas geschrieben: Diese vereinslosen, schmarotzenden Vandalen muss man vom Wasser weghalten!!!

Von Dir mehr als einmal bestätigt ("Da bin ich ja sowas von auf Deiner Seite" o.ä. formuliert)- oder haben wir es alle falsch verstanden? Oder Kurzzeitgedächtnis?

Gruß Olaf


----------



## WK1956 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Von Thomas geschrieben: Diese vereinslosen, schmarotzenden Vandalen muss man vom Wasser weghalten!!!
> 
> Von Dir mehr als einmal bestätigt ("Da bin ich ja sowas von auf Deiner Seite" o.ä. formuliert)- oder haben wir es alle falsch verstanden? Oder Kurzzeitgedächtnis?
> 
> Gruß Olaf


 
naja, diese Bestätigung war genauso gemeint wie Thomas Aussage.
Also nicht wirklich ernsthaft!


----------



## WK1956 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Nein, nein! Ich war kurzzeitig auch mal Egoist wie du vorhin lesen konntest und habe auch einfach mal Behauptungen aufgestellt wie es mir lieb ist.


 
machst du ja immer noch.


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich kann ja verstehen wenn ein Verein keine Gastkarten mehr hat auch keine mehr geben kann. Ich kann sogar verstehen unter Umständen das es etwas andere Regelungen für Gastangler gibt. Auch kann ich nachvollziehen und finde es Fair wenn Gastkarten etwas mehr kosten. Ebenso kann ich es verstehen das ein Verein natürlich darauf bedacht ist das Ordnung herrscht. Alles richtig und ich würde hätte ich einen Verein nicht anders handeln...

Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann und will. Das Gastangler als Pöbel der Nation hingestellt werden die nur den See wie Piraten pündern und ihren ganzen Hausrat liegen lassen. Das ist völliger Schwachsinn! Es gibt Idioten in Vereinen und ebenso sicher auch welche unter Gastangler. Aber Pauschal solche Ansichten zu haben ist ganz sicher Egoistisch und Klassendenken.

WK1965 ist hier mal als ganz harte Nummer genannt. So ein Angler möchte ich gar nicht erst kennenlernen. Zusammenhalt fehlanzeige und das ist traurig!


----------



## Fr33 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann und will. Das Gastangler als Pöbel der Nation hingestellt werden die nur den See wie Piraten pündern und ihren ganzen Hausrat liegen lassen. Das ist völliger Schwachsinn! Es gibt Idioten in Vereinen und ebenso sicher auch welche unter Gastangler. Aber Pauschal solche Ansichten zu haben ist ganz sicher Egoistisch und Klassendenken.


 
@ MV

ist absolut legitim, was du sagst. ich halte von den pauschalen Verurteilungen von Gastanglern auch nichts. Denn wenn ich mal in den Urlaub fahre, bin ich ja auch Gast... ok meist an größeren Gewässern, die keinem Verein angehören -  aber dennoch verhalte ich mich so, als wäre es mein Vereinsgewässer und benehme mich nicht wie die Axt im Wald.

Das Problem ist aber, dass man gegen Vereinsmitglieder schneller und effektiver vorgehen kann als bei Gastanglern. Dem Gastangler kann als max. Strafe von der Vereinsseite aus die aktuelle Karte entzogen und bis auf weiteres keine Karte mehr ausgegeben werden.

Die "Strafe" für den Vereinsheimer der sich daneben benimmt ist meist höher. Er wird ausgeschlossen (verliert also neben der Angelberechtigung auch die Vereinsangehörigkeit), Verliert ggf. seine Aufnahmegebühr (die sich mit den Jahren des Mitglieddasein amortisiert) und wenn er einen anderen Verein beitritt besteht die Möglichkeit, dass der neue Vorstand den Neuanwerber prüft und sich mit dem alten ASV in Verbindung setzt.... 

Faktisch kann der Vereinsheimer mehr verlieren....


----------



## Balam0r (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Faktisch kann der Vereinsheimer mehr verlieren....





äh... ist er das dann nicht selbst schuld? 
Was will denn ein Verein mit so jemandem?

sorry, ging nicht an mich, als eifriger Mitleser musste ich an dieser Stelle meinen Senf dazugeben


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

...und die, die nix zu verlieren / zu geben haben, die wollen auch immer alles teilen....

Schon komisch!



Petri!

Ernie


----------



## daci7 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich hab nich alles gelesen, also nur mal mein kurzer Eindruck:



Fr33 schrieb:


> [...]
> Manchmal bin ich schockiert, was unter "Gast" verstanden wird: Als Gast habe ich mich dem Hausherren und seinen Regeln unter zu ordnen. Oder würdet ihr es als Nichtraucher toll finden, wenn euer Besuch im Wohnzimmer die Kippe raucht?



Alles in seinem Rahmen - ich habe mich an seine Regeln zu halten, solange diese nicht gewisse Grundsätze berühren 
Wir sind ja nicht mehr in Zeiten von "wes Bort ich ess, des Lied ich sing".

Aber mal zum Thema: Was für einen Sinn haben eurer Meinung nach Vereine in den meisten Gegenden von Deutschland? Warum sind Vereine besonders in Regionen mit wenigen interessanten Gewässern und vielen (finanzkräftigen) Anglern so häufig? Und warum sind Gewässer wie der Rhein oder die See nicht in Vereinshand?

Ich stelle die (wage) Behauptung auf, dass sich (Angel-)Vereine in den meisten Gegenden gegründet haben, um die Rechte einzelner Angler zu stärken und gegenüber anderen Anglern und Nichtanglern abzuheben. Ein einzelner hat nicht die Möglichkeit ein Gewässer für sich allein zu pachten, also sucht er sich möglichst Gleichgesinnte und tut dieses - Andere sind dann häufig nicht willkommen.
Das ist so erstmal prinzipiell (von meiner Seite aus) vollkommen legitim, wenn auch sehr schade und fällt mMn eher unter "Eigentumsrecht" o.ä.

Das grundsätzliche Problem an der Kiste ist allerdings mMn  weiter oben angesiedelt - sollten sich Angler *grundsätzlich* mehr einbringen/angagieren, in *Grundfragen* zusammen halten und gewisse *Grundsätze wahren*, so wäre allen geholfen und diese Vereinschose wäre überflüssig.

Das sich Vereinststrukturen übrigens immer weiter von dem fortbewegen, was eigentlich ihr Anliegen war, ist in fast all solchen Organisationen festzustellen. (Stichwort: Vereinsmeierei; das Ziel des Vereins ist der Verein selber und die ihm innewohnende Machtstruktur)

Aus beiden Gründen versuche ich bisher Vereine zu meiden, suche aber noch nach einer Möglichkeit sinnvolle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ohne organisierte Strukturen in Form von Vereinen/Verbänden zu machen. Es ist garnicht so einfach das eigene Einzugsgebiet besonders im Bezug auf Nachwuchsarbeit auszudehnen, ohne auf "seriöse" Strukturen zurückzugreifen. Bisher bleibts halt dann im freundschaftlichen/familiären Umfeld 

#h


----------



## Fr33 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

EDIT:

ich wollt was Ziteiren.. aber der Browser lässt es nicht zu.... arg!


----------



## Leon Mager (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Gastkarten hin oder her. Sollte man den Vereinen überlassen. Einfache Umfrage bei den Mitgliedern ja oder nein und basta. Viel wichtiger ist doch das wir von unseren Vereinen im Stich gelassen werden. Zu jeder noch so dämlichen Forderung selbsternannter UMWELTSCHÜTZER wird von unseren Vorständen ja gesagt. Hunderte GEWÄSSER wurden von Mitgliedern von Kloaken zu guten Gewässern gestaltet. DIESE ZUM Teil wieder abgenommen von uws .Angler haben keine Lobby aber Vetternwirtschaft in den Vorständen.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann und will. Das Gastangler als Pöbel der Nation hingestellt werden die nur den See wie Piraten pündern und ihren ganzen Hausrat liegen lassen. Das ist völliger Schwachsinn! Es gibt Idioten in Vereinen und ebenso sicher auch welche unter Gastangler. Aber Pauschal solche Ansichten zu haben ist ganz sicher Egoistisch und Klassendenken.


 
Das ist sicher sehr traurig und wird vielen Anglern sicher nicht gerecht.
Fakt ist aber das viele mit Eigentum anders umgehen als wenn es ihnen nicht gehört.
Gastangler sind ja nicht nur die vielen Angler, ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit.
Auch viele Vereinsangler verhalten sich in der Fremde dann so ganz anders.
Zuhause pochen sie auf strickte Einhaltung von Mindestmaßen und am Meer haben die Fische dann zu tief geschluckt..
Wer weit gefahren ist wird auch nicht gleich wieder einpacken, wenn er schon nach 30 min sein Fanglimit erreicht hat.
Das wenigstens ist meine Meinung, Erfahrung.
Da fallen mir noch verdammt viele Gründe gegen das Ausstellen von Gastkarten ein.
Aber vor allen einer dafür: Aus Verständnis und Freundschaft.

Es gibt im Übrigen teilweise Gastscheine auch im Netz.
Fast immer sind es aber Gewässer in denen der natürlich vorkommende Bestand genutzt wird.
(Meistens öffentliche Stellen/ oder Fischer)

Je mehr in die Bestände/Gewässer investiert wird, je schwerer wird es Gastkarten zu bekommen.

Schauen wir mal ins Ausland, an so einem spitzen Lachsgewässer kostet eine Tageskarte mehr als in Deutschland ein Jahresbeitrag.(Das wäre dann die 10er Karte)
Ich meine da mit auch nicht erschwingliche 100€, nein so eine Tageskarte kann da schon mal ein Vielfaches kosten.


----------



## allegoric (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich habe mal versucht 10 Seiten zurückzulesen....der Thread ist echt dämlich! Das Ansinnen war gut, aber was daraus geworden ist, muss man nicht näher erläutern.

Wenn ihr mich fragt, empfinde ich die Kartenvergabe in den alten Bundesländern bescheiden bis auf wenige Ausnahmen. Im Osten gibt es dank DAV eine Karte für fast alle Gewässer des Bundeslandes mit kleiner Gebühr auch für die anderen. Neid und Missgunst sind so nicht vertreten. Gerade in meiner Region ist der Angeldruck auch sehr hoch, aber wenigstens strikt nicht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen und es gibt noch die ein oder anderen Vereinevents, wo auch ein Außenstehender mitmischen kann, ohne dass er gleich geteert und gefedert wird.

Egoismus wächst leider von Tag zu Tag in Deutschland und ich finde, dass man wenigstens beim Angeln darauf verzichten könnte und auch die Freude gegenüber Mitanglern zum Ausdruck bringen kann. Ich fände es viel hilfreicher, gäbe es Regelungen zur Entnahme besonders großer Fische oder ein "Küchenfenster", die den Reiz der Entnahme dieser herabsetzt. So könnte man auf Dauer das anglerische Niveau hochhalten und die Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer angemessener gestalten. Leider fühlt sich für diesen Vorschlag niemand verantwortlich und treibt dies voran.

Ich für meinen Teil versuche im Gespräch mit Mitanglern und noch jüngeren Vertretern unserer Gattung diese Grundverständnis der Entnahme der Fische in einem abgesteckten Maß als "gute Tat" rüberzubringen. Ich selber esse gern Fisch, aber die Entnahme beschränkt sich bei mir auf 10 cm Maß bei z.B. Hecht zwischen 60-70 cm. Alles, was drüber und drunter liegt, ist zu wenig dran oder passt kaum in die Pfanne. Wenn dieses Grundverständnis weitergetragen wird und jeder danach handeln würde, gäbe es viele Probleme, eben auch die der Gastangler nicht mehr und das Niveau des Fischens würde für jeden ohne erheblichen Verlust steigen.

Denkt mal drüber nach ;-).


----------



## WK1956 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



daci7 schrieb:


> Aber mal zum Thema: Was für einen Sinn haben eurer Meinung nach Vereine in den meisten Gegenden von Deutschland? Warum sind Vereine besonders in Regionen mit wenigen interessanten Gewässern und vielen (finanzkräftigen) Anglern so häufig? Und warum sind Gewässer wie der Rhein oder die See nicht in Vereinshand?


 
dazu mußt du tief in die Geschichte eintauchen ;-).
Ich kann hier auch nur von Bayern reden, mag anderswo anders sein.
Aber hier ist das Vereinswesen eine geschichtliche Entwicklung und das betrifft nicht nur Angelvereine, sondern z.B. auch Fußball und andere Sportvereine.
Bleiben wir mal bei den Angelvereinen, in Bayern war das Fischereirecht mit der Grund(stücks)recht verbunden.
Gehörte jemand ein Grundstück durch das ein Bach floß oder auf dem ein See war, dann hatte er auch das Fischereirecht.
Neben Adligen sind auch Bauern und vor allem auch staatliche Stellen (Gemeinden , Städte, Länder) Grundbesitzer und damit Eigentümer der Fischereirechte.
Ähnlich wie das Jagdrecht, kann auch das Fischereirecht verpachtet oder, in seltenen Fällen, verkauft werden.
Da die Pachtpreise u.U. nicht ganz günstig sind, haben sich Interessengemeinschaften gebildet, die das Fischereirecht erworben haben. Oft sind daraus Vereine entstanden.




daci7 schrieb:


> Ich stelle die (wage) Behauptung auf, dass sich (Angel-)Vereine in den meisten Gegenden gegründet haben, um die Rechte einzelner Angler zu stärken und gegenüber anderen Anglern und Nichtanglern abzuheben. Ein einzelner hat nicht die Möglichkeit ein Gewässer für sich allein zu pachten, also sucht er sich möglichst Gleichgesinnte und tut dieses - Andere sind dann häufig nicht willkommen.


 
ja und nein. Die Möglichkeiten einer Gemeinschaft sind sicherlich größer als die eines Einzelnen. Ob andere willkommen sind oder nicht, hängt auch vom Ziel der Gemeinschaft ab. Auch heute noch besteht die Möglichkeit ein Gewässer zu pachten ohne Verein zu sein und ob die Privatperson ein Interesse daran hat, sein erworbenes Recht mit anderen zu teilen ist eher fraglich.



daci7 schrieb:


> Das ist so erstmal prinzipiell (von meiner Seite aus) vollkommen legitim, wenn auch sehr schade und fällt mMn eher unter "Eigentumsrecht" o.ä.


 
genau



daci7 schrieb:


> Das grundsätzliche Problem an der Kiste ist allerdings mMn weiter oben angesiedelt - sollten sich Angler *grundsätzlich* mehr einbringen/angagieren, in *Grundfragen* zusammen halten und gewisse *Grundsätze wahren*, so wäre allen geholfen und diese Vereinschose wäre überflüssig.


 
leider nicht, da es ja bestehende Besitzverhältnisse gibt und wenn ich Besitzer eines Fischereirechtes wäre würde ich es sicher nicht einfach für die Allgemeinheit freigeben, man sollte sich die entstehenden Auswirkungen mal vor Augen führen.




daci7 schrieb:


> Das sich Vereinststrukturen übrigens immer weiter von dem fortbewegen, was eigentlich ihr Anliegen war, ist in fast all solchen Organisationen festzustellen. (Stichwort: Vereinsmeierei; das Ziel des Vereins ist der Verein selber und die ihm innewohnende Machtstruktur)


 
sehe ich grundlegend anders.
Nicht nur auf Angelvereine bezogen, den ohne Vereine wäre vieles nicht möglich, man betrachte nur mal die verschiedenen Sportvereine




daci7 schrieb:


> Aus beiden Gründen versuche ich bisher Vereine zu meiden, suche aber noch nach einer Möglichkeit sinnvolle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ohne organisierte Strukturen in Form von Vereinen/Verbänden zu machen. Es ist garnicht so einfach das eigene Einzugsgebiet besonders im Bezug auf Nachwuchsarbeit auszudehnen, ohne auf "seriöse" Strukturen zurückzugreifen. Bisher bleibts halt dann im freundschaftlichen/familiären Umfeld
> 
> #h


 
Du merkst es hier schon selbst, die n(Vereins-)Organisation ist äußerst wichtig und hilfreich. Auch wenn man gegen "Vereinsmeierei" ist, ohne Organisation geht halt wenig.
Und ganz ehrlich, wenn man sieht was Vereine, mit welcher Ausrichtung auch immer, leisten, da kann man nur den Hut davor ziehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Lesen...bitte lesen!!!
> *Ich bin ein Vereinsverweigerer und gehe mit guten Beispiel voran und lege die Prüfung gar nicht erst ab.* Wäre ja schwachsinn wenn ich sie mir selbst dann gleich wieder entziehen muss. :vik:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andal (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

@ R.S.:

Für Meck-Pomm und ein paar andere Gegenden gibt es ja den prüfungsbefreiten Friedfischangelschein... es geht also schon... nur grenzt er sich damit bewußt selber aus und schmiert die Ausgrenzung dann anderen aufs Brot.


----------



## daci7 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> [...]
> Moin,
> 
> ohne Fischereischein gehst Du  "ganz legal fischen" ???
> ...


Kurz und Knapp? Falsch, der Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeines (mit Prüfung und so) ist in vielen Bundesländern nicht zwingend erforderlich um die Fischereierlaubnis zu erstehen.

#h


----------



## schwarzbarsch (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Glaubt eigentlich noch jemand außer mir dass dieser Thread langsam aber sicher aus dem Ruder läuft?

Also ich bin Gastangler / Tageskartennutzer oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag. Wenn ich angeln möchte dann besorg ich mir frühzeitig Karten für das entsprechende Gewässer. Bei nem spontanen Ausbruch von Angelfieber muss ich halt schauen wo und wann ich ne Karte bekommen kann, damit muss man halt leben.
So, und jetzt besorg ich mir ein paar neue Gufis und mit denen geht's morgen an den Rhein.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



daci7 schrieb:


> Kurz und Knapp? Falsch, der Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeines (mit Prüfung und so) ist in vielen Bundesländern nicht zwingend erforderlich um die Fischereierlaubnis zu erstehen.
> 
> #h




Laut Landesfischereigesetz Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist der Fischereischein grundsätzlich *sehr wohl* erforderlich.
Dies regelt der Paragraph 7.

Die in § 8 aufgeführten Ausnahmen dürften hier wohl kaum greifen...oder hat man sein eigenes Gewässer/eine entsprechende Aus-Bildung vorzuweisen?

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Angabe NWM  das LFG. Mecklenburg-Vorpommern greifen lässt.


@Andal : Du hast völlig recht - durch die Verweigerung erhält man diverse karten eben *nicht* - und man wird sicherlich auch von so manch bösem Verein niemals in die Mitgliederliste aufgenommen...nochmehr Gewässer "tabu".

Diese Haltung beschränkt den Verweigerer und hat zu Demonstrationszwecken auch keinen Nutzen.

Denke, die Fischereischeinverweigerer stehen ziemlich alleine da mit ihrer destruktiven Art .... aber Moment mal :

Sie könnten doch einen *VEREIN* zur Abschaffung des Fischereischeines gründen :m|rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Franky (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



schwarzbarsch schrieb:


> Glaubt eigentlich noch jemand außer mir dass dieser Thread langsam aber sicher aus dem Ruder läuft?



Das frage ich mich auch schon länger...

Persönlich habe ich ziemlich alles bei Gastkartenausgabestellen erlebt. Von "kauzig-patzig" bis "supernett-freundlich" mit "Beschimpfungen und Vorhaltungen" sowie "Fangtipps", über "Sonderbehandlungen" und "Gleichberechtigung" genauso wie "mittelalterliche Öffnungszeiten" und "kundenfreundliche Handhabungen"...
Komischerweise passiert mir das nicht nur als "Gast" sondern auch als "Einheimischer" - quer durch Deutschland.....


----------



## daci7 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Laut Landesfischereigesetz Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist der Fischereischein grundsätzlich *sehr wohl* erforderlich.
> Dies regelt der Paragraph 7.
> 
> Die in § 8 aufgeführten Ausnahmen dürften hier wohl kaum greifen...oder hat man sein eigenes Gewässer/eine entsprechende Aus-Bildung vorzuweisen?
> ...


Ich rate dir dann mal die Lektüre von diesem Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642
Es gibt sehr wohl eine Menge Ausnahmen für Deutsche und Ausländer in D zu Angeln ohne die Prüfung ablegen zu müssen - und damit ohne den Schein, den die meisten unter "Angelschein" verstehen


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Interessant,

für mich aber nicht relevant - habe den Schein ja und kommen in den Genuss der zahlreichen Vorteile :m

R.S.


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> @Andal : Du hast völlig recht - durch die Verweigerung erhält man diverse karten eben nicht - und man wird sicherlich auch von so manch bösem Verein niemals in die Mitgliederliste aufgenommen...nochmehr Gewässer "tabu".



Komplett Falsch! Durch die Verweigerung der Prüfung bin ich von keinerlei Ausgrenzung betroffen. Kann mir das ganze Jahr ein Fischereischein holen wie es mir gerade lieb ist. 
Ich war auch mal im Verein und könnte jederzeit auch wieder einem Verein Beitreten was ich aber nicht mehr will. Ebenso kann ich alle Gewässer nutzen die ich will, genauso wie die Ostsee ohne böse Blicke zu ernten beim Kauf der Gewässerkarten. MV ist da schon sehr Zukunfstweisend! Man könnte hier und da vielleicht noch ein bisschen was ändern und verbessern aber bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Lesen...bitte lesen!!!
> Ich bin ein Vereinsverweigerer und gehe mit guten Beispiel voran und lege die Prüfung gar nicht erst ab. Wäre ja schwachsinn wenn ich sie mir selbst dann gleich wieder entziehen muss. :vik:
> 
> 
> ...





Also mußt du dir jeden Monat auf's Neue für 13 Steine zusätzlich den zeitlich befristeten Fischereischein holen.
Revolutionär!|rolleyes


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Also mußt du dir jeden Monat auf's Neue für 13 Steine zusätzlich den zeitlich befristeten Fischereischein holen.
> Revolutionär!



Muss ich das? Nein ich hole den FS NUR wenn ich diesen auch benötige und das ist meist nicht mehr als 2-3 Monate im Jahr. Das sind nicht mal 50€ im Jahr! Wie einen Prepaid Flat eine tolle Sache! 
Ich benötige kein Geld für Vereinsgebühren also kann ich dieses auch in einem gekauften FS anlegen und mir die Prüfung sparen.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich hatte ja geschrieben, das es so etwas online gibt.
http://www.meineangelkarte.de/   z.B
(das ist zwar jetzt so etwas wie Werbung, aber dient der Sachlichkeit)

Das wird also angeboten und das ist auch nicht der Einzige.

Und bitte seit bei Gästen auch mal Nachsichtiger, sie können ja nicht alles wissen.
Freut euch wenn Gäste kommen, denn dann scheint bei euch die Angelwelt in Ordnung zu sein.
Nicht wenige werden später ja auch Mitglieder.

Aber greift durch, bei den herumziehenden Vandalen, das ganze hier beweist "Sie" verderben die Stimmung.


Ich würde es mal so beschreiben: Angelkartenverkauf und Ausstellen von Gastkarten für Gäste sind zweierlei.


----------



## bijulik (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Tach zusammen. Habt ihr euch schon mal gefragt, warum das ganze so kompliziert, so teuer und so holprig in Deutschland ist? Ich glaube dass die Vereine durchaus eine gewaltige Rolle dabei spielen. Warum ist angeln in Belgien oder Holland, um nur zwei benachbarte Länder zu nennen,  viel einfacher und vor allem billiger?  Da gibts auch Regeln und Gesetze und wenn man sich nicht daran hält, wirds teuer, aber man bezahlt seine 40 Euronen im Jahr und gut ist. Da brauchst du keine Gastkarte mehr oder sonst was. Ich bin, was die Angelei angeht, absoluter Neuling und kann nur sagen dass ich nach bestandener Prüfung, sehr lange gebraucht und gesucht habe, um überhaupt angeln zu können und ich kann euch versichern, dass hier in Aachener Raum einige schöne Angelgewässer gibt. Leider ist es so, dass die Preise mMn völlig utopisch sind, Gastkarten geben nur ZWEI Vereine aus und um die ganzen Regeln die einem dabei aufgetischt werden intus zu haben, muss man erstmal ne Woche Urlaub nehmen. Ich habe damals den Angelschein gemacht um in Deutschland angeln zu können, aber ich hätts auch leichter haben können. Ich sag nicht dass in Holland oder Belgien alles 1A ist, aber mindestens, einfacher. Gruß aus Eschweiler.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Muss ich das? Nein ich hole den FS NUR wenn ich diesen auch benötige und das ist meist nicht mehr als 2-3 Monate im Jahr. Das sind nicht mal 50€ im Jahr! Wie einen Prepaid Flat eine tolle Sache!
> Ich benötige kein Geld für Vereinsgebühren also kann ich dieses auch in einem gekauften FS anlegen und mir die Prüfung sparen.



Ja, eine tolle Sache, für Touristen die zwei-drei Wochen in MVP angeln wollen, keine Frage.

Aber auch einem Prüfungs-und Vereinsverweigerndem einheimischen "Angelanarcho" muß doch aufgehen, daß er dabei nur unnötig drauf zahlt.
Ich mach dir mal 'ne kleine Rechnung auf: 
Zeitlich befristeter Tourischein, für jeweils 28 aufeinanderfolgende Tage zu bekommen, kostet 20 Euro, will man das ganze Jahr Angeln kommen zwölf Verlängerungen zu 13 Euro hinzu, von den monatlich zu stellenden Anträgen mal abgesehen kostet dich der Spaß 176 Euro, dazu kommt billigstenfalls noch die Jahreskarte für Küste und Bodden zu zwanzig Euro, bist du also bei 196 Tacken.
Mit Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit, den man nach einmaliger Pillepalleprüfung(was auch immer man davon halten mag) bekommt, ist man mit einer jährlichen Fischereiabgabe von 6 Euro dabei, zuzüglich besagter Jahreskarte für Küste und Bodden also ein jährlicher Gesamtbetrag von 26 Euro für den passionierten, vereinslosen Angler ohne monatlich wiederkehrenden, bürokratischen Aufwand!
Merkste was?


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Scho, .... worum??


----------



## Stichling78 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hi Carp-MV schön für dich. Aber es gibt Angler die Wohnen etwas weiter weg von solchen Möglichkeiten. Da finde Ich für mich die Prüfung zu machen und Einem Verein beizutreten die beste Möglichkeit und günstigste Variante.
Wer Hat der Hat.
Und so schlimm ist das auch nicht mit der Prüfung. 
Im Verein kann man auch viel Lernen. Und ne Gute Kameradschaft ist heute in der Welt, auch nicht selbstverständlich. Bei Mir im Verein Schon ( kommt natürlich auf den Verein an.) 
Eigentlich Schade.
Wir Sitzen doch alle im Selben Boot
Gruß Tobi


----------



## Zoddl (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Stichling78 schrieb:


> Hi Carp-MV schön für dich. Aber es gibt Angler die Wohnen etwas weiter weg von solchen Möglichkeiten.
> ...
> Wir Sitzen doch alle im Selben Boot
> Gruß Tobi


Scheinbar nicht?


----------



## Fr33 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich kenne in Hessen z.B. keinen ASV, der einen Angler als aktives Mitglied aufnimmt, wenn er keinen Angelschein vorweisen kann.

Thüringen, Meck Pom, usw. haben bereits die Tourischeine....dennoch wäre mir der Aufwand zu hoch, jedes mal nen neuen Antrag stellen zu müssen....


----------



## m1ndgam3 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



huchenfan_in schrieb:


> Dann liste die Zahlen doch bitte nochmal verständlich auf.  Tageskarte, Jahreskarte, Aufnahmegebühr und Jahresbeitrag sind doch vier unterschiedliche Posten? - Oder sind die 75€ die Summe aus Aufnahmegebühr und Jahresbeitrag im ersten Jahr?
> 
> Ja, man bekommt für Huchengewässer durchaus Tages-, Mehrtages- und auch Jahreskarten. Die Preise für Tageskarten sind häufig im sehr hohen zweistelligen Bereich bzw. sogar im dreistelligen Bereich.
> 
> ...




ne... andere ecke.


----------



## fordfan1 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Für mein heute favorisiertes Gewässer gibt es Gastkarten Mo-Sa von 16:00 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr.
> Was macht jemand, der vormittags los will oder am Sonntag?


Die Karte vordatieren lassen???

Wollte es lange nicht posten,aber auch sowas geht...


----------



## Carp-MV (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Ja, eine tolle Sache, für Touristen die zwei-drei Wochen in MVP angeln wollen, keine Frage.
> 
> Aber auch einem Prüfungs-und Vereinsverweigerndem einheimischen "Angelanarcho" muß doch aufgehen, daß er dabei nur unnötig drauf zahlt.
> Ich mach dir mal 'ne kleine Rechnung auf:
> ...



Dein Rechnung geht bei mir überhaupt nicht auf. Ich habe maximal 46€ Kosten für FS pro Jahr und noch mal ca...70€ für die Gewässerkarten. Ostsee brauch ich nicht! Dagegen steht ein Verein mit 50€ Jahresgebühr plus 45€ die Jahreskarte die ich aber eh nicht nutzen kann und will da ich nur eine begrenzte Zeit im Jahr grundsätzlich Angeln gehe. Dann die Arbeitsstunden, die ich zum Beispiel nicht nachgehen kann, da auch noch andere Dinge wie Arbeit plus Band, Kinder am WE. Das würde bedeuten noch lockere 20€ pro Arbeitstag dazu und da kommt einiges Zusammen. Daher du siehst ist meine jetztige Variante billiger auf Dauer und das nicht gerade wenig. Und das waren jetzt Fixkosten du man jedes Jahr mit einen Verein hat. Ich bin also ohne besser dran, sogar mit einen befr. FS! Man kann eben nicht immer nur alles Pauschal sehen sondern muss auch einzelne Fälle beachten. ;-) So und nun wieder mal langsam zum Thema zurück denn über befr. FS oder den Sinn einer Prüfung gibt es genug gute Themen zum schreiben....



> Hi Carp-MV schön für dich. Aber es gibt Angler die Wohnen etwas weiter weg von solchen Möglichkeiten. Da finde Ich für mich die Prüfung zu machen und Einem Verein beizutreten die beste Möglichkeit und günstigste Variante.



Der jenige soll es von mir aus gerne so machen wie du sagst. Für mich kommt das nicht in Frage. Die Vereine sind hier fast alles von Rentner besetzt und da passe ich einfach nicht rein und fühle mich nicht wohl so einfach. Kameraden, Anglerkollegen und Freunde haben ich genug dafür brauche ich kein Verein. So und beantworte ich keine Fragen mehr was mich persönlich betrifft in diesen Thema. Wenn jemand Fragen hat die mich betreffen dann bitte eine PN. Danke!



> Ich kenne in Hessen z.B. keinen Asv, der einen Angler als aktives Mitglied aufnimmt, wenn er keinen Angelschein vorweisen kann.



Hier gibt es genug und eine Jahreskarte bekommt man bei diesen Vereinen auch. Natürlich mit dem Hinweis das diese nur gilt mit dem befr. FS.



> Thüringen, Meck Pom, usw. haben bereits die Tourischeine....dennoch wäre mir der Aufwand zu hoch, jedes mal nen neuen Antrag stellen zu müssen....



Dauert lächerliche 5min hier... ;-)

MFG Carp-MV


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Dein Rechnung geht bei mir überhaupt nicht auf. Ich habe maximal 46€ Kosten für FS pro Jahr und noch mal ca...70€ für die Gewässerkarten.
> 
> _Sind 116 Euro_.
> 
> ...



Dagegen stehen bei dem Beispiel 95 Euro. Was geht denn da überhaupt nicht auf?


offtopic:

Wie heißt denn deine Kapelle?


----------



## Stichling78 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

(Hi Carp-MV schön für dich)
Das war auch nicht Ironisch Gemeint. Ist voll OK wenn das bei dir so geht, bei mir Leider nicht.

(Derjenige soll es von mir aus gerne so machen wie du sagst. Für mich  kommt das nicht in Frage. Die Vereine sind hier fast alles von Rentner  besetzt und da passe ich einfach nicht rein und fühle mich nicht wohl so  einfach. Kameraden, Anglerkollegen und Freunde haben ich genug dafür  brauche ich kein Verein.)

Das Finde Ich Schade. Bei Meinem Verein kann der Carp Angler genauso seinem Hobby Nachgehen wie der Raubfisch oder Feeder ........usw. Angler. Der Vorstand ist da echt Locker und versucht jedem sein Freiraum zu lassen. (zum teil auch Rentner.) |supergri
Etwas Rücksichtname ist Selbstverständlich. 

Petri Heil Tobi


----------



## Carp-MV (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Dagegen stehen bei dem Beispiel 95 Euro. Was geht denn da überhaupt nicht auf?



Die nicht geleisteten Arbeitsstunden kosten auch Geld. Hast wohl Übersehen wa? Auch wenn ich diese Kosten nicht hätte und ich diese Ableisten würde. Die 20€ mehr sind mir meine Freiheit wert! Akzeptiere doch einfach das es mir lieber ist so und ich mich so wohler fühle. Ist das so schwer? Denke nicht! ;-)



> Das Finde Ich Schade. Bei Meinem Verein kann der Carp Angler genauso seinem Hobby Nachgehen wie der Raubfisch oder Feeder ........usw. Angler. Der Vorstand ist da echt Locker und versucht jedem sein Freiraum zu lassen. (zum teil auch Rentner.)
> Etwas Rücksichtname ist Selbstverständlich.



Angler in meiner Altersklasse fehlen aber leider fast überall hier in Vereinen. Die meisten die ich kenne und auch andere die man nur flüchtig von Angeln kennt sind Vereinslos. Das wird Gründe haben und daran sind nicht nur wir jungen Leute schuld. ;-)

Ich hab ja auch nichts gegen alte Leute. Absolut nicht! Aber die sind eben lieber unter sich und das merkt man auch. Von mir aus können sie ja auch gerne ich hab da kein Problem mit.



> offtopic:
> 
> Wie heißt denn deine Kapelle?



Wie du erkannst hast das ist Offtopic und ne private Frage und wird daher nicht beantwortet...

MFG Carp-MV


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Die nicht geleisteten Arbeitsstunden kosten auch Geld. Hast wohl Übersehen wa? Auch wenn ich diese Kosten nicht hätte und ich diese Ableisten würde. Die 20€ mehr sind mir meine Freiheit wert! Akzeptiere doch einfach das es mir lieber ist so und ich mich so wohler fühle. Ist das so schwer? Denke nicht! ;-)



Ok, dann hau die zwanzig Steine noch drauf und du bist immer noch 'nen Euro billiger, kannst aber dafür das ganze Jahr fischen. Geht immer noch überhaupt nicht nicht auf.

Was die alten, vereinstümelnden Fürze betrifft-bekanntes Phänomen, is bei uns auch so, als ich noch in so 'nem Verein war, hab ich denen von Anfang gesagt, daß ich einfach nur unkompliziert angeln möchte und an keinerlei Vereinsaktivitäten teilnehmen werde, da waren die sogar froh drüber!

Wie hieß die Kapelle noch gleich?


----------



## Carp-MV (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Ok, dann hau die zwanzig Steine noch drauf und du bist immer noch 'nen Euro billiger, kannst aber dafür das ganze Jahr fischen. Geht immer noch überhaupt nicht nicht auf.



Ich kann und will aber nicht das ganze Jahr fischen. Ich habe nur meine paar Monate wo ich in Ruhe angeln kann und der Rest des Jahres ist ausgebucht. Verstehste? ;-)
Nebenbei sei noch erwähnt das die 20€ hier für ein Arbeitstag gelten der nicht geleistet wurde und dir ist sicher klar das es da ein paar mehr von gibt. So schönes WE euch allen und bis Sonntag!

MFG Carp-MV


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

*Zitat:*
Angler in meiner Altersklasse fehlen aber leider fast überall hier in Vereinen. Die meisten die ich kenne und auch andere die man nur flüchtig von Angeln kennt sind Vereinslos. Das wird Gründe haben und daran sind nicht nur wir jungen Leute schuld. ;-)
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Die Gründe sind eig meist einfach..... zum einen vergreisen Vereine (unserer auch ... bin mit 28 der jüngste Aktive!) da einfach nichts für die nachwachsenden Angler getan wird... zum anderen schreckt aber viele Leute die Tatsache ab, dass man im Verein für das eigene Gewässer was machen muss (sprich Arbeitsstunden). Ich bin auch oft nicht begeistert, wenn ich Samstag morgens um 8 Uhr am See stehe und Hecken Schneide, Stege Repariere, Laub reche, Gas mähe usw.... aber das MUSS eben auch gemacht werden....

Wobei ich hier sogar einige Angler verstehen kann... ich wollt 2012 den ASV wechseln.... 13km weiter gibts nen tollen Kiessee mit aktivem Abbau, welcher ein super Angelgewässer ist..... leider hat der ASV neben sehr hohen Aufnahmegebühren die böse Eigenschaft, dass er eine Kneipe bewirtschaftet... und neben den 3 Fischerfesten die schon alleine immer 2 Tage gehen,,, ist auch noch Thekendoienst bis spät abends mal dabei. Achja... Arbeitsstunden gibts dennoch -  der das Gelände am Kiessee muss ebenfalls sauber sein!


----------



## angel!andi (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Also wenn ich lese was mancher von euch für seinen Verein bzw. für die Jahreskarte bezahlt, könnte ich glatt neidisch werden.  Aufgrund meiner Situation mit Haus und zwei kleinen Kindern ist die Zeit für die Ausübung meines Hobbies ziemlich knapp und beschränkt sich größtenteils auf werktags zwischen 20.00 Uhr und 23.00 Uhr. Wegen drei Stunden will ich mir aber keine Tageskarte kaufen und habe darum die letzten Wochen mal wieder überlegt einem Verein beizutreten, um auch mal spontan abends noch kurz los zu können.

  Nachdem ich auf den Webseiten der möglichen Vereine recherchiert habe, werde ich mir das Vorhaben alleine aus finanziellen Gründen wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen. An Aufnahmegebühr werden zwischen 200 und 700 Euro fällig und der Vereinsbeitrag inkl. Jahreskarte für die Vereinsgewässer liegt zwischen 190 und 400 Euro. Dazu kommen dann noch Gebühren für evtl. nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunden plus diverse Auflagen (zwei Jahre vorher Gastfischer, Warteliste, Vorladung vor der Vorstandschaft, Vereinsmitglied muss als Bürge benannt werden usw.) bis man dann endlich Mitglied werden darf bzw. kann.

  Dabei will ich doch „nur“ Angeln und nicht Golf spielen ;-)!

  Also werde ich einfach weiterhin mit Tageskarten los ziehen. Und da ich meine Angeltage sowieso im Voraus planen und mit dem Rest der Familie abstimmen muss, ist es auch kein Problem mir vorher die Karte zu besorgen. Spontan ist halt nicht……aber man kann eben nicht alles haben.

  Was mich oftmals auch etwas stört ist dieses Gegeneinander, dieses Misstrauen zwischen Vereinsangehörigen und Gastfischern.  Klar….schwarze Schafe gibt’s überall. Aber immerhin verbindet uns doch alle dasselbe Hobby.  Und sind, werden bzw. waren nicht auch fast alle Vereinsangler auch mal irgendwann, irgendwo Gastfischer???


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hmmm... wenn man das ganze überschlägt, scheint es echt so, dass die Meisten eig nur in ihrem Umfeld angeln gehen. Angeltourismus wie in anderen Ländern eher Mangelware.....


----------



## Leon Mager (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Fr33 schrieb:


> *Zitat:*
> Angler in meiner Altersklasse fehlen aber leider fast überall hier in Vereinen. Die meisten die ich kenne und auch andere die man nur flüchtig von Angeln kennt sind Vereinslos. Das wird Gründe haben und daran sind nicht nur wir jungen Leute schuld. ;-)
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> ...


Überalterung stimmt. Bin selbst 66 und seit 45 Jahren Angler. Die Interessen der Jungen liegen auf anderen Gebieten.Es kommt auch noch hinzu das unsere VEreine zu jedem MIST selbsternannter UWschützer ja und Amen sagen. 40 Jahre war ich im Verein bin dan zu einem anderen gewechselt. Ergebniss die VETTERNWIRTSCHAFT im Vorstand ist überall gleich. Vorschläge werden abgeschmettert weil die älteren Mitglieder keine Lust für Änderungen haben. Bald ist es soweit das wir Beiträge zahlen um nicht mehr angeln zu dürfen.


----------



## Andal (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm... wenn man das ganze überschlägt, scheint es echt so, dass die Meisten eig nur in ihrem Umfeld angeln gehen. Angeltourismus wie in anderen Ländern eher Mangelware.....



Du meinst also, der permanente Blick durchs Mikroskop würde also nicht die Sicht auf das Ganze schärfen?


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

@ Andal

glaube ich in der Tat nicht. Die Sicht ändert sich erst, wenn man als Urlauber auch mal ausserhalb seines Wohnortes mal die Rute schwingen wird.....

Ich hab ja nix gegen Gastangler etc. Nur wenn ein Verein aufgrund div. Erfahrungen nix mehr rausrückt.. dann ist das eben so.... da kann man rütteln wie man will.


----------



## daci7 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Fr33 schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Gründe sind eig meist einfach..... zum einen vergreisen Vereine (unserer auch ... bin mit 28 der jüngste Aktive!) da einfach nichts für die nachwachsenden Angler getan wird... zum anderen schreckt aber viele Leute die Tatsache ab, dass man im Verein für das eigene Gewässer was machen muss (sprich Arbeitsstunden). Ich bin auch oft nicht begeistert, wenn ich Samstag morgens um 8 Uhr am See stehe und Hecken Schneide, Stege Repariere, Laub reche, Gas mähe usw.... aber das MUSS eben auch gemacht werden....[...]



Ich glaube nicht einmal, dass so etwas sooo abschreckend wirkt. Die meisten (auch Jugendliche) die sich ein wenig fürs Angeln, für Gewässer und/oder für die Natur interessieren - sprich die Leute die man im Verein haben will, sind definitiv bereit Arbeitsstunden zu leisten. 

Es sind mMn eher andere Gründe, die den Beitritt nicht sinnvoll erscheinen lassen. Ich rede jetz vom Berliner Umfeld und vom Niederrhein, da kenn ich mich aus und rede ebenfall nur von studentischem/akademischem Umfeld.

1. Junge Leute, und dabei rede ich von Leuten zwischen 15 und 30, orientieren sich grade am Arbeitsmarkt oder sind gerade eingestiegen. Es ist momentan einfach Tatsache, dass der Arbeitsmarkt von jedem motivierten Menschen verlangt örtlich und zeitlich flexibel zu sein - Vereinsleben beruht auf Kontinuität, das ist aber ein Luxus den ich mir nicht leisten kann (und da kann ich mich mal als Beispiel von jedem aus meinem Freundeskreis nehmen).

2. Vereine halten Traditionen hoch mit denen sich die wenigsten Leute aus meinem Umfeld identifizieren können. Mich interessieren keine Fischerfeste, mich interessieren keine Stammtischabende und mich interessieren auch keine als Vollversammlung getarnten Stammtischabende. Ich habe bereits Freunde bzw. finde diese gerne selbst und bin nicht daran interessiert auf irgendwelchen Veranstaltungen gezwungenermaßen Kontakte zu knüpfen. Und last but not least - die Vorstellung mit mehr als drei weiteren Leuten angeln zu gehen, sprich Königsfischen/Hegefischen/Wettfischen (wie auch immer) löst bei mir eher Brechreiz aus, statt Freude.

3. Gerade moderne Methoden werden häufig von Vereinen torpediert - das hat oft etwas mit Unverständnis zu tun, manchmal will ich Neid nicht ausschließen aber in den meisten Fällen wird es mMn schlicht die "Angst vor Neuem" sein, die Vorstände zu solchen Reglementierungen bewegen.

4. Man kann in diversen Vereinssatzungen bzw. Gewässerkarten wunderbar nachlesen wie gering das ökologische Verständnis des Gewässerwartes ist - bzw. wie stark andere Spaßvögel aus dem Verein Einfluss auf diesen nehmen können. Wenn ich höre wie viele Leute sich aufplustern und sagen "Wir Vereine tuhen so viel für unsere Biosysteme!" - da kann ich nur lachen! Weit über 90% der Vereine tuhen NICHTS für das Biosystem, sondern ALLES für den Besatz und den Angelkomfort abgesehen vom Müllsammeln ist da Schluss mit lustig - und das bisschen, was man am Ufer schönmacht wird unter Wasser durch faschen Besatz kaputtgemacht und über Wasser durch Uferbefestigungen, Wege und das freischneiden der Gewässer revidiert. Es ist kein Wunder, dass viele Vereine/Verbände immer wieder Gewässer an NABU und Co. verlieren, denn die Argumentation ist vielerorts einfach eine falsche. Man ist kein Naturschützerverein/verband , sondern ein Angelverein/verband und sollte als solcher seine Rechte einfordern, denn man hat auch als solcher seinen gesellschaftlichen Nutzen.

... und last but not least 5. Ich habe die Auswahl an einer Menge schöner Gewässer, die ich ohne Vereinsbeitritt (ein wenig teurer und mit manchen Einschränkungen, aber dafür freier) beangeln kann.

So sehe ich das. Aber ich bin ein wenig vom Thema abgekommen merke ich 
#h


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Muss ich das? Nein ich hole den FS NUR wenn ich diesen auch benötige und das ist meist nicht mehr als 2-3 Monate im Jahr. Das sind nicht mal 50€ im Jahr! Wie einen Prepaid Flat eine tolle Sache!
> Ich benötige kein Geld für Vereinsgebühren also kann ich dieses auch in einem gekauften FS anlegen und mir die Prüfung sparen.




Kann es sein, dass der zeitlich befristete Fischereischein für Touristen/Gäste entworfen wurde ?

Wenn ja und ein Ortsansässiger nutzt diese Möglichkeit, ist das schon pfiffig.

Man nutzt die Möglichkeiten, die man hat - um seinen Nutzen zu maximieren - positiv egoistisch sozusagen...im Grunde genommen verhalten sich Interessengemeinschaften ähnlich |sagnix

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Zum Thema Vereine schließen Angler durch hohe Mitgliedsbeiträge aus hier mal ein Beispiel aus einem sogn. "Ballungsraum" : 

*Einmalige* Aufnahmegebühr : € 100,00

               Jahresbeitrag      : € 100,00

...und das für gepachtete Gewässer, die von Aal bis Zander wirklich diverse Möglichkeiten bieten.

Inkl. täglich mögl. Hechtkontakt, viele Barsche, Weißfische, Schleien, Welse, Forellen, Karpfen bis über 50 Pfund.

Und jetzt soll mir mal Jemand erklären, warum der böse Verein die Angler vom Wasser fernhält , wenn man bedenkt, wieviel auch nur beim Tackledealer für´s Wochenende investiert wird...

Achso: Pflichtbesuche gibt es natürlich : 2 ganze Vormittage *im Jahr*.

Und keiner wird zu Veranstaltungen gezwungen- wer kommt, der kommt ... Angelfreundschaften werden vom Verein gefördert aber nicht *gefordert*.

Ich kann die Wut und die unterstellten Ungerechtigkeiten ggü. allen Vereinen nicht verstehen- es gibt doch auch eine Menge Positives .

R.S.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

@ R.S

Das sind die Bedingungen für deinen Verein.... was wäre wenn du sowas hier hast:

Aufnahmegebühr (einmalig): 175€
Gewässerfläche: 1ha (korrekt ... nicht mehr)
Jahresgebühr: 80€ Aktive / 40€ Inaktive
Zu leistende Arbeitsstunden: 20h p. A
--> Dabei am Vatertagsfest (pflicht): 5h

Pro nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunde werden 20€ fällig ....

Schon siehts wieder anders aus.... die verfügbaren Ressourcen bilden den Preis.


----------



## angel!andi (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

So siehts aus.....ich sag ja ich habe mir sämtliche Vereine im Umkreis von 20 Kilometern angesehen. Unter 200 Euro Aufnahmegebühr hat keiner.
Und Jahresbeitrag mit Gewässerkarte ist auch nicht unter 190 zu bekommen. Und dann hat man im Schnitt zwei bis drei kleinere stehende Gewässer und einen kurzen Abschnitt Fließgewässer.

Der absolute Spitzenreiter:

Aufnahmegebühr: 700€
Jahresbeitrag inkl. aller Gewässer: 400€
10 Pflichtstunden oder 15€/h


----------



## magi (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Trotz allen Argumenten gegen einen Vereinsbeitritt: Er ermöglicht i.d.R. maximale Flexibilität am Wasser. Kannst du diese nicht wertschätzen bleib Gastangler, ansonsten sollte der Weg klar sein. Da vom Themensteller ja als Alternative eine 10er Karte genannt wurde, die ja sicherlich auch ihren Preis hat, sollte der finanzielle Aufwand für den reinen Jahresbeitrag auch nicht mehr so viel höher ausfallen.


----------



## inselkandidat (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



angel!andi schrieb:


> Aufnahmegebühr: 700€
> Jahresbeitrag inkl. aller Gewässer: 400€
> 10 Pflichtstunden oder 15€/h



wtf, zum Glück wohn ich im tiefen Osten..:m


----------



## STORM_2012 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> wtf, zum Glück wohn ich im tiefen Osten..:m



Da gebe ich dir recht

Für Aufnahme, Jahresbeitrag und die Pflichtstunden kann ich fasst 18 Jahre lang in meinem Verein angeln.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Das wird alles irgendwann noch teurer... dafür leg ich meine Hand ins Feuer


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Wie du erkannst hast das ist Offtopic und ne private Frage und wird daher nicht beantwortet...
> 
> MFG Carp-MV



Wieso erzählste mir hier öffentlich überhaupt erst von deiner Kapelle, wenn dir dann die Frage nach dem Namen plötzlich zu privat ist?
Bissken Werbung is doch das A und O wenn man auch mal iwo auftreten möchte...

Zum eigentlichen Thema, du kannst das natürlich weiter handhaben wie du möchtest, ich hatte nur versucht, dir zu erklären, daß du mit Prüfung und lebenslangem Fischereischein mit 6 Euro Jahresfischereiabgabe wesentlich günstiger bist, als wenn du dir im Bedarfsfall jeden Monat für mehr als das Doppelte den Tourischein holen mußt, aber wenn man es gerne kompliziert und teuer mag...


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



angel!andi schrieb:


> So siehts aus.....ich sag ja ich habe mir sämtliche Vereine im Umkreis von 20 Kilometern angesehen. Unter 200 Euro Aufnahmegebühr hat keiner.
> Und Jahresbeitrag mit Gewässerkarte ist auch nicht unter 190 zu bekommen. Und dann hat man im Schnitt zwei bis drei kleinere stehende Gewässer und einen kurzen Abschnitt Fließgewässer.
> 
> Der absolute Spitzenreiter:
> ...




Moin,

das liest sich natürlich bitterböse - aber solchen Gewässern würde ich den Hintern zudrehen :m ...wohl ein Extremfall.

Dann lass´ die Herrschaften doch ihre erlauchte Runde- wäre ohnehin Nix für mich !


R.S.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht
> 
> Für Aufnahme, Jahresbeitrag und die Pflichtstunden kann ich fasst 18 Jahre lang in meinem Verein angeln.



Ich wünsche dir, dass das noch lange so bleibt, habe da aber so meine Zweifel.

Mein Verein zahlt im Jahr für 6 km Fließgewässer und ca. 40 ha. Weiher um die 30.000 € Pacht. Daraus ergibt sich der hohe Mitgliedsbeitrag (und wir ziehen unseren Besatz zum großen Teil selbst).

Hier in der Gegend steht ein ca. 7 ha großer Weiher (Tiefe ca. 1 m) zum Verkauf. Verhandlungsbasis meines Wissens nach 800.000 €. Und es gibt mehr als 1 Interessen.

Was meinst du, was passiert, wenn ein paar Geldsäcke anfangen (genau genommen sind sie schon dabei), sich für den Osten zu interessieren? Bei meinen Eltern in der Lausitz bekommst du z.B. keine ha Wald mehr gekauft. Alles in den Händen eines "Großgrundbesitzers" aus NRW.


----------



## Andal (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Der Markt macht sich seine Preise selber und wo Wasser knapp ist, da wirds eben teuer.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Zitat:
Moin,

 das liest sich natürlich bitterböse - aber solchen Gewässern würde ich den Hintern zudrehen :m ...wohl ein Extremfall.

 Dann lass´ die Herrschaften doch ihre erlauchte Runde- wäre ohnehin Nix für mich !

>>>>>>>>>>>>

Das ist kein Extremfall, das ist in großen Teilen des Westens Realität... und wer eben nicht jedes Wochenende an die großen Flüsse oder großen freien Seen fahren kann - der kann eben nicht angeln.... fertig. nach der Arbeit abend nochmal 2 Stündchen Angeln.... kannste dir dann gut überlegen ob du im Berufsverkehr nochmal groß irgendwo hin willst....


----------



## angel!andi (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Moin,
> 
> das liest sich natürlich bitterböse - aber solchen Gewässern würde ich den Hintern zudrehen :m ...wohl ein Extremfall.
> ...




Das stimmt. Bei uns ist das leider kein Extremfall. Obwohl bei uns Angelgewässer eigentlich keine Mangelware sind. Donautal mit seinen Nebentälern und diverse Baggerseen bieten eigentlich genug Fläche.....aber jeder Quadratmeter ist unter den Vereinen aufgeteilt. Und ich denke die Vereine orientieren sich natürlich auch aneinender. Wenns keinen gibt der unter 200€ Aufnahmegebühr verlangt, wieso sollte einer auf die Idee kommen und nur 50€ verlangen. Zumal ja keiner der Vereine an Mitgliedermangel bzw. Desinteresse leidet.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Das Problem ist doch auch folgendes. Da wo ich wohne gibt es nur wenige Seen und Flussabschnitte. Die sind jedoch alle von ein und dem selben Verein gepachtet. 

Als Student kann ich es mir nicht leisten, dem Verein beizutreten, da es da nicht mal Studentenrabatte gibt. Tageskarten kosten 15€ und Wochenkarten 35€. Wie soll ich dann hier in Deutschland angeln?

Gar nicht. Das kann ich vielleicht 2-3 mal im Jahr und das wars. Eine sehr befriedigende Situation, wenn man seinem Hobby nicht nachgehen kann. Die Vereine machen hier in Deutschland was falsch. Wenn ich mal den Altersdurchschnitt da sehe und die ganzen Mitglieder dann kommt mir schon gleich das Kotzen. Und ich denke, da bin ich  nicht der einzige in meinem Alter. 

Angeln muss zugänglicher werden hier in Deutschland. Und das ist es nunmal durch die Politik der meisten Vereine, auch auf die Gastkartenausgabe bezogen, nunmal leider überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Zoddl (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht einmal, dass so etwas sooo abschreckend wirkt. Die meisten (auch Jugendliche) die sich ein wenig fürs Angeln, für Gewässer und/oder für die Natur interessieren - sprich die Leute die man im Verein haben will, sind definitiv bereit Arbeitsstunden zu leisten.


Da muss ich dir zum Teil widersprechen. Denn genau das ist DAS Argument von einigen Bekannten (20 - 40 Jahre), die aus eben genau diesem Grund nicht in einen Verein eintreten wollen. Darüber hinaus gibt es hier in der Region einen grossen Angelverein (müssten mittlerweile über 700 Mitglieder sein), bei dem keine Pflichtstunden geleistet werden müssen. Nun rate mal zu welchem Verein ein grosser Teil unserer jüngeren Mitglieder gewechselt ist bzw welcher Verein den grössten regionalen Zulauf hat.#t
Diejenigen die sich aber trotzdem in einem Verein mit Arbeitsstunden anmelden, sind aber auch meist diejenigen, die im Jahr mehr Stunden als gefordert geleistet haben.
Also... teils, teils.



daci7 schrieb:


> 2. Vereine halten Traditionen hoch mit denen sich die wenigsten Leute aus meinem Umfeld identifizieren können. Mich interessieren keine Fischerfeste,


Ich für mich persönlich würde zwar auch ohne Fischerfest auskommen.
ABER:
Das Fischerfest ist bei uns eines von vielen Vereins- oder Dorffesten. Kinderfest, Feuerwehrfest, Osterfest(-feuer), Karneval, ... , Fischerfest. Dementsprechend ist der Zulauf auch von Nicht-Vereinsmitgliedern und dementsprechend auch der Hintergrund dieser ganzen Veranstaltung. Sprich Nachwuchs finden + Fragen pot Neuzugänge oder deren Eltern klären. Und das funktioniert einwandfrei! Ein anderer Nebeneffekt davon ist, dass man als Verein zeigt, was man macht/gemacht hat und welchen Beitrag man (örtlich) leistet. Und ich bin mir verdammt sicher, dass wir uns eine weitaus höhere Akzeptanz erreicht haben, als der hier agierende NABU. 
Die Veranstaltung allein ist also sinnvoll und zum Teil notwendig. Aber wer von den Mitgliedern nicht kommen will, kommt halt nicht. 



daci7 schrieb:


> mich interessieren keine Stammtischabende und mich interessieren auch keine als Vollversammlung getarnten Stammtischabende.


Sorry, das kann man bei dir mit deinem berufl Backround so oder so verstehen. Gehts auf eurer Versammlung aber nur um belangloses, stimmt etwas mit dem Vorstand *und* den Mitgliedern nicht.



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits Freunde bzw. finde diese gerne selbst und bin nicht daran interessiert auf irgendwelchen Veranstaltungen gezwungenermaßen Kontakte zu knüpfen.


Kontakte knüpfen wäre aber der erste Ansatzpunkt, um gegen konfuse Vorstellungen eines grauhaarigen Vorstands anzugehen. Vermutlich sogar der einzig wirksame.



daci7 schrieb:


> Und last but not least - die Vorstellung mit mehr als drei weiteren Leuten angeln zu gehen, sprich Königsfischen/Hegefischen/Wettfischen (wie auch immer) löst bei mir eher Brechreiz aus, statt Freude.


Wir veranstalten 2x im Jahr ein Gemeinschaftsfischen gänzlich ohne Wettbewerbscharakter. Am Ende des Tages haben genau die etwas bzw. das meiste gefangen, die immer etwas fangen. Diejenigen, die auf Versammlungen nach Besatz rufen, gehen an diesen Tagen entweder leer aus oder kommen mittlerweile schon gar nicht mehr. Hat auch was! Insbesondere weniger "da ist kein Fisch mehr drin" - Bemerkungen zur Versammlung.


----------



## Opiträumt (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

|uhoh:eine menge geschichten die ich hier erfahre aber aber !!
da gibts doch auch andere beispiele ,wenn du zum doctorsee angeln fährst dan hinterleg einfach eine kopie deiner angelpapiere irgendwann kamm der typ und rechnete mit mir ab !ich fands coll!            ubrigens geld stinkt nicht!!!!         das wichtigste ist doch das der angler am ort seine glückes parkt.#q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Opiträumt schrieb:


> |uhoh:eine menge geschichten die ich hier erfahre aber aber !!
> da gibts doch auch andere beispiele ,wenn du zum doctorsee angeln fährst dan hinterleg einfach eine kopie deiner angelpapiere irgendwann kamm der typ und rechnete mit mir ab !ich fands coll!            ubrigens geld stinkt nicht!!!!         das wichtigste ist doch das der angler am ort seine glückes parkt.#q



Selbst eine extrem weiche Flüssigkeit ist imstande, wie Wasser durch ein Pferd zu gleiten...|kopfkrat


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was meinst du, was passiert, wenn ein paar Geldsäcke anfangen (genau genommen sind sie schon dabei), sich für den Osten zu interessieren? ....



Nix passiert da, denn die sind schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren unterwegs #h

Man kann das auch anders klären und dabei steht eben nicht nur das Geld im Vordergrund.
Aber das versteht ein Großteil hier nicht...

Weitermachen :m



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Selbst eine extrem weiche Flüssigkeit ist imstande, wie Wasser durch ein Pferd zu gleiten...|kopfkrat



Prost


----------



## daci7 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir zum Teil widersprechen. Denn genau das ist DAS Argument von einigen Bekannten (20 - 40 Jahre), die aus eben genau diesem Grund nicht in einen Verein eintreten wollen. Darüber hinaus gibt es hier in der Region einen grossen Angelverein (müssten mittlerweile über 700 Mitglieder sein), bei dem keine Pflichtstunden geleistet werden müssen. Nun rate mal zu welchem Verein ein grosser Teil unserer jüngeren Mitglieder gewechselt ist bzw welcher Verein den grössten regionalen Zulauf hat.#t
> Diejenigen die sich aber trotzdem in einem Verein mit Arbeitsstunden anmelden, sind aber auch meist diejenigen, die im Jahr mehr Stunden als gefordert geleistet haben.
> Also... teils, teils.


Hätt ich so nicht gedacht - find ich aber interessant! Naja, da spiegelt sich dann wohl mein "Stichprobenumfang" wieder.



Zoddl schrieb:


> Ich für mich persönlich würde zwar auch ohne Fischerfest auskommen.
> ABER:
> Das Fischerfest ist bei uns eines von vielen Vereins- oder Dorffesten. Kinderfest, Feuerwehrfest, Osterfest(-feuer), Karneval, ... , Fischerfest. Dementsprechend ist der Zulauf auch von Nicht-Vereinsmitgliedern und dementsprechend auch der Hintergrund dieser ganzen Veranstaltung. Sprich Nachwuchs finden + Fragen pot Neuzugänge oder deren Eltern klären. Und das funktioniert einwandfrei! Ein anderer Nebeneffekt davon ist, dass man als Verein zeigt, was man macht/gemacht hat und welchen Beitrag man (örtlich) leistet. Und ich bin mir verdammt sicher, dass wir uns eine weitaus höhere Akzeptanz erreicht haben, als der hier agierende NABU.
> Die Veranstaltung allein ist also sinnvoll und zum Teil notwendig. Aber wer von den Mitgliedern nicht kommen will, kommt halt nicht.


Kann ich total nachvollziehen - bin aber überhaupt nicht der Typ der an Traditionen hängt und Volksfeste meide ich wie die Pest  Leute kann man mMn heutzutage auch anders erreichen.



Zoddl schrieb:


> Sorry, das kann man bei dir mit deinem berufl Backround so oder so verstehen. Gehts auf eurer Versammlung aber nur um belangloses, stimmt etwas mit dem Vorstand *und* den Mitgliedern nicht.


Das ist leider die Erfahrung, die ich aus den Vereinen in denen ich mal Mitglied war und denen meiner Bekannten mitbekomme. Mitgliederversammlungen sind bestenfalls erweiterte Kneipenabende und wirklich wichtige und interessante Themen werden entweder garnicht oder hinter verschlossenen Türen vom eingeweihten Kreis beredet.



Zoddl schrieb:


> Kontakte knüpfen wäre aber der erste Ansatzpunkt, um gegen konfuse Vorstellungen eines grauhaarigen Vorstands anzugehen. Vermutlich sogar der einzig wirksame.



Versteh mich hier bitte nicht falsch - ich knüpfe gerne neue Kontakte und besonders am Wasser hab ich schon einige Leute kennengelernt die jetz langjährige Freunde sind, dafür braucht man allerdings mMn keinen Verein. 
Ich bin mir bewusst, dass ich mich um wirklich etwas an der Vereinsmeierei und der Anglerpolitik ändern zu können selbst einmischen müsste - dafür ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt meine Zeit zu schade, zu knapp und das Thema nicht wichtig genug 



Zoddl schrieb:


> Wir veranstalten 2x im Jahr ein Gemeinschaftsfischen gänzlich ohne Wettbewerbscharakter. Am Ende des Tages haben genau die etwas bzw. das meiste gefangen, die immer etwas fangen. Diejenigen, die auf Versammlungen nach Besatz rufen, gehen an diesen Tagen entweder leer aus oder kommen mittlerweile schon gar nicht mehr. Hat auch was! Insbesondere weniger "da ist kein Fisch mehr drin" - Bemerkungen zur Versammlung.



DAS ist mal ein positiver Nebeneffekt und ich würd gern mal dabei sein =)

#h


----------



## Damyl (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ironie an 

Nieder mit den Vorschriften, Zwangsprüfungen, Gebühren, Arbeitsstunden, Pflichten usw....
Dafür lass ich mir nix vorschreiben, und hoffe das die Allgemeinheit (Dummen) für mich sorgen.
Nehmen ist seliger denn geben :m

Ironie aus #h


Ich mag ja selbst auch in keinen Verein wegen so manchen Gründen, die hier auch schon aufgeführt sind. Aber ich verstehe voll und ganz, das sich diejenigen, die sich um die Gewässer kümmern und für Besatz usw. sorgen, sich das Recht rausnehmen mehr Rechte am Wasser zu haben. 

Wenn ich das nicht akzeptieren kann, muss ich mir halt was anderes suchen. #c


----------



## huchenfan_in (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Leon Mager schrieb:


> Überalterung stimmt. Bin selbst 66 und seit 45 Jahren Angler. Die Interessen der Jungen liegen auf anderen Gebieten.Es kommt auch noch hinzu das unsere VEreine zu jedem MIST selbsternannter UWschützer ja und Amen sagen. 40 Jahre war ich im Verein bin dan zu einem anderen gewechselt. Ergebniss die VETTERNWIRTSCHAFT im Vorstand ist überall gleich. Vorschläge werden abgeschmettert weil die älteren Mitglieder keine Lust für Änderungen haben. Bald ist es soweit das wir Beiträge zahlen um nicht mehr angeln zu dürfen.


Du sprichst einen Großteil der Punkte an, warum viele keine Lust haben sich in einem Verein zu engagieren oder diesen Vereinen schnell wieder den Rücken kehren. :m

Ich denke die Jungen - zu denen ich mich mit Anfang 30 auch noch zähle - haben durchaus Interesse am Angeln, aber nicht an den häufig merkwürdigen Strukturen oder Vorgängen in manchen Vereinen.  
Wenn man in einem Verein z.B. erlebt, dass angenehme Arbeitseinsätze innerhalb eines kleinen Kreises unter der Hand verteilt werden, Erlaubnisscheine in Abhängigkeit an die Dauer der Mitgliedschaft vergeben werden, Entscheidungen nahezu diktatorisch gefällt werden oder Gewässer in erster Linie mit Karpfen besetzt werden (Lieblingsfisch des Vorstands) dann verstehe ich jeden der von Vereinen erstmal die Nase voll hat.


----------



## schwarzbarsch (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Wie man hier jetzt mehrfach lesen konnte haben ja viele "jüngere" Angler ein Problem mit der Altersstruktur in den meisten Vereinen.
Diese kann man aber nur brechen wenn auch mal jüngere Leute eintreten, sonst bleibts halt wie es ist.


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



schwarzbarsch schrieb:


> Wie man hier jetzt mehrfach lesen konnte haben ja viele "jüngere" Angler ein Problem mit der Altersstruktur in den meisten Vereinen.
> Diese kann man aber nur brechen wenn auch mal jüngere Leute eintreten, sonst bleibts halt wie es ist.



genau das ist es,erst wenn Jüngere nicht nur Ernten wollen, sondern sich einbringen, kann man vieles ändern.Bei uns in der Region werden es immer mehr jüngere Vorstände dementsprechend ändert sich vieles. Dabei dürfen die Alten aber nicht vergessen werden,auch Erfahrung die nicht digital gespeichert ist, hat grossen Wert.


----------



## Andal (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Sich über die vermeintlichen, oder tatsächlichen Mißstände auszulassen ist eine Sache, mit umsetzbaren Alternativen aufzuwarten aber eine ganz andere Aufgabe.

Die aus heutiger Sicht recht benutzerfreundlichen Zustände in den östlichen Bundesländern sind ja weder zufällig, noch besonders rechtstaatlich entstanden. Die ehemaligen Eigentümer wurden enteignet, alles an den Staat und basta. Wie unersprießlich die SED-eigene Definition von Eigentum war, muss man sicher denen am wenigsten erklären, die das mitmachen mussten. Ich bin froh, dass dieser Krug an mir vorüber ging und ich in Bezug darauf gesehen, ein Wessi bin!

Im Westen blieb den Eigentümern das Eigentum erhalten, was ironischerweise dazu geführt hat, dass wir diese ost-west Schräglage in Sachen Angeln haben, bei der der Osten ausnahmsweise der Gewinner ist. Wollte man nun eine gleichmäßige und flächendeckende Angleichung der Bedingungen, müsste man entweder den Westen in Sachen Gewässerbewirtschaftung "veröstlichen", was ohne enormen Druck, oder Enteignungen kaum denkbar, also genau genommen undenkbar wäre. Wollte man den Osten auf Westniveau (herunter) bringen, ist das auch eine mehr als schlechte Variante, die keiner will.

Wenn sich also etwas zum Guten wenden soll. Dann bleibt tatsächlich nur, alles zu tun, dass dem Osten der status quo erhalten bleibt und für den Westen der Gang in aktives Vereinsleben. Eintreten und aktiv mitarbeiten, sich zur Verfügung stellen, Mandate mit Leben erfüllen und die Verhältnisse verbessern. Vom danebenstehen und lamentieren wurde noch nie etwas besser!


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

@ Andal:

***APPLAUS!!!***

...sehr wahre Worte!

Hatte die unterschiedlichen Verhältnisse in Ost & West auch mal versucht einzubringen - aber - treffender kann man die "Ist-Situation" wohl kaum beschreiben, als Du es getan hast!

Ernie


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

|good:
Andal


und hierbei..



Andal schrieb:


> Wollte man den Osten auf Westniveau (herunter) bringen, ist das auch eine mehr als schlechte Variante, die keiner will.



kann ich dich beruhigen.
Über 20 Jahre ist es gelungen dies zu erhalten (obwohl es ne Menge Bestrebungen und Verlockungen des Geldes gab und gibt) und das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Systemen oder Ideologien zu tun...
das ist einfach ein gerüttelt Maß an Menschen(Angler)verstand.

Und, bevor nun die Markwirtschaftserklärer daherkommen und diesen Menschenverstand ad absurdum führen wollen...

Nix da - das passt so!  #h

Also Freunde im Lande des Eigentums,
kommt in die Puschen und geht in die Vereine.
Nur so könnt ihr etwas ändern...
zwar nicht an den Eigentumsverhältnissen
aber an einer Liberalisierung und Öffnung für Neues.

Wenn das geschafft ist,
kann man sogar irgendwann einmal die "Einheit" der Angler neu angehen...

René


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Besser als Andal hätte man es nicht schreiben können!


----------



## WK1956 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

@Andal, sehr guter Beitrag



Andal schrieb:


> Eintreten und aktiv mitarbeiten, sich zur Verfügung stellen, Mandate mit Leben erfüllen und die Verhältnisse verbessern. Vom danebenstehen und lamentieren wurde noch nie etwas besser!


 
leider happert es bei sehr vielen Jungen genau daran.
Man will alles haben aber nichts dafür tun.
Da wo es Vereinen, nicht nur Angelvereinen, gelingt, auch den Nachwuchs ins Boot zu bekommen, bzw. wo auch junge Leute Verantwortung übernehmen, da klappt es auch mit dem Abschneiden alter Zöpfe!


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> |good:
> Andal
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist es, was ich Dir schon vorher mal versucht habe zu erklären - es geht nicht um das System, das ehemalige System oder ne Ideologie - es geht um die rechtlichen Verhältnisse im Westen - da gibt´s viele Eigentümer - eigentumsähnliche Rechtsverhältnisse (Pacht etc.) - alles zersplittert und nix in "einer" Hand - völlig anders, als im Osten!

Da Änderungen herbeizuführen, dass ist ohne flächendeckende (Zwangs-) "Enteignung" fast nicht machbar und ich beschrieb auch hier schon zuvor, warum es auch hypothetisch nur denkbar wäre, wenn *ALLE GLEICHZEITIG* mitmachen, was bei den vielen Einzeleigentümern / Pächtern / Bewirtschaftern einer Utopie gleichkommt!

...leider - denn die Situation im Osten ist besser!!!...aber - da kommt der Westen nicht "mal eben" hin - und der Osten verdankt die Situation in Sachen Gewässer / Gewässerpools einzig und alleine seiner polit. Vergangenheit!!!

Also - bleibt´s im Westen bei den Vereinen / Pächtern/ Eigentümern - und die bestimmen halt´ selber, "wer da wie und wo und auch ob" überhaupt mal Gastkarte bekommt - oder eben nicht!


Ernie


----------



## daci7 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Das ist ja schön, dass ihr festgestellt habt woher dieser Unterschied kommt - ich bin aber trotzdem der Meinung, dass man die Verhältnisse so wie sie sind anprangern kann.
Man muss keine Alternative nennen um sagen zu können, dass der jetzige Weg nicht der richtige (für einige) ist. Und mich in einen Verein einbrigen um diesen dann umzugestalten? Systemimanente Kritik nennt man sowas - und das ist nicht mein Weg.
Ich mach es lieber (mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln und in meinen Augen) besser und hoffe, das andere Menschen ebenfalls so handeln. 
Btw um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen - wenn ein Verein seine Kartenausgabestelle udn deren Öffnungezeiten eben so ungünstig legt, dass es an Schikane grenzt, oder sonstige Regeln extra für Gastangler aufstellt um diese klein zu halten sage ich: Es ist ihr gutes Recht - aber gut finden muss ich es deswegen nicht.

... und was ich von großflächigen Zwangsenteignungen halten würde, will ich mal lieber garnicht schreiben - ist ja kein Politikforum ...


#h


----------



## antonio (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das ist es, was ich Dir schon vorher mal versucht habe zu erklären - es geht nicht um das System, das ehemalige System oder ne Ideologie - es geht um die rechtlichen Verhältnisse im Westen - da gibt´s viele Eigentümer - eigentumsähnliche Rechtsverhältnisse (Pacht etc.) - alles zersplittert und nix in "einer" Hand - völlig anders, als im Osten!
> 
> Da Änderungen herbeizuführen, dass ist ohne flächendeckende (Zwangs-) "Enteignung" fast nicht machbar und ich beschrieb auch hier schon zuvor, warum es auch hypothetisch nur denkbar wäre, wenn *ALLE GLEICHZEITIG* mitmachen, was bei den vielen Einzeleigentümern / Pächtern / Bewirtschaftern einer Utopie gleichkommt!
> 
> ...



änderungen sind auch ohne zwangsenteignungen denkbar.
in den neuen ländern ist es auch nicht überall gleich.
in thüringen als beispiel sind die meisten gewässer auch nicht in den händen der verbände.
hier sind eigentumsmäßig ähnliche strukturen wie in den alten ländern.
aber trotzdem gibt es hier gewässerpools und eben auch länderübergreifende vereinbahrungen mit den anderen neuen bundesländern.

antonio


----------



## Andal (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Das ist vielleicht irgendwann mal theoretisch andenkbar. Aber so lange noch gerne mit dem Argument "Dann wirds ja wie in der DDR!" gearbeitet wird, kannst du das sowas von vergessen. Leider!


----------



## WK1956 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön, dass ihr festgestellt habt woher dieser Unterschied kommt - ich bin aber trotzdem der Meinung, dass man die Verhältnisse so wie sie sind anprangern kann.


 
warum? 
Bei uns sind das gewachsene Strukturen, man kann daran mitarbeiten Dinge die vielleicht verbesserungswürdig sind, zu ändern aber man muß nicht das System in Frage stellen, 
So schlecht funktioniert das gar nicht.



daci7 schrieb:


> Man muss keine Alternative nennen um sagen zu können, dass der jetzige Weg nicht der richtige (für einige) ist.


 
Naja, das ist mir zu simpel.



daci7 schrieb:


> Btw um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen - wenn ein Verein seine Kartenausgabestelle udn deren Öffnungezeiten eben so ungünstig legt, dass es an Schikane grenzt, oder sonstige Regeln extra für Gastangler aufstellt um diese klein zu halten sage ich: Es ist ihr gutes Recht - aber gut finden muss ich es deswegen nicht.


 
Also wenn du die Situation aus dem Ausgangspost als Schikane bezeichnest, da ist die Disskusion ziemlich sinnlos-
was bitte soll ein Verein denn noch machen, der jeden Tag die Möglichkeit bietet Karten zu erwerben, auser Sonntags?


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

@ Andal Sehr guter Post!
Das wird ein langer Gang! Wenn er denn überhaupt stattfindet. Dazu muss sich jemand bereit erklären die Sache zu stemmen! Sehe da im BV leider die falsche Gallionsfigur!


----------



## antonio (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

andal ich sagte ja auch nicht, daß dies von jetzt auf gleich oder überhaupt mal so sein wird in den alten bl.
das problem ist in den köpfen der leute und eben ein gesellschaftliches.
egoismus verstärkt und verbreitet sich immer weiter, das ist nun mal (leider) so und wird sich auch in nächster zeit nicht ändern.
und was eben auch wichtig ist, man muß den leuten auch mal erklären, wie es funktioniert und das sollte mit eine aufgabe der verbände sein.
nur das tut eben keiner und auf der anderen seite wollen es viele gar nicht wissen.
die wenigsten wissen doch tatsächlich wie diese gewässerpools funktionieren. und daß es eben auch verschiedene arten der pools gibt.
auch in den alten bl gibt es ja "gewässerpools".
wenn zwei oder drei vereine bezüglich ihrer gewässer zusammenarbeiten mit austauschkarten als beispiel, ist dies nix anderes als ein gewässerpool, nur eben in sehr kleinem rahmen.
und das ohne das irgendwelche eigentumsrechte angekratzt werden.
ja ich weiß, es ist sehr sehr schwer bis fast unmöglich dies in die köpfe hinein zu bekommen.

zum thema, wie ein verein seine gastkarten vertreibt,ist doch sein problem.
wenn er finanziell drauf angewiesen ist, wird er sich etwas einfallen lassen, um den kartenverkauf zu forcieren.
wenn nicht, warum sollte er in den kartenverkauf unnütz energie hinein stecken?
und ob man das nun mittelalterlich findet, wenn ein verein nicht zu jeder tages und nachtzeit oder online rund um die uhr kartrn verkauft, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. dies ist aber nicht zwingendermaßen ein indiz für die qualität des vereins.
es gibt eben die verschiedensten gründe ob und wieviele gastkarten ein verein verkauft.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich verstehe nicht das Problem beim Erwerb von Gastkarten. Das läuft seit Jahrzehnten so und funktioniert prima.
Klar, man muss schon vorher den Ar$ch hochkriegen und sich kümmern. Na und ?

Was die Diskussion über Besitzstände angeht so bin ich sicher, dass diejenigen die die heutige Situation anprangern, sollten sie selbst mal in den Genuss des Besitzes eines Gewässers oder einer Pacht kommen, alles nur erdenkliche unternehmen, fremden Gastanglern den Erwerb von Gastkarten so leicht wie möglich zu machen. 


Achtung: Der zweite Absatz enthält Spuren von Ironie.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Viele Angler träumen ja von einem  Privatgewässer, oder haben schon eins.
Werden sie Gastkarten vergeben ?....wohl weniger.

Ich denke da wo es gut ist in Vereinen zu angeln, ist der Wunsch nach dem Privatteich geringer.
Die Nachfrage sinkt, in Folge auch die Pachtpreise. 
Die Vereine werden weiter größer und pachten dann was da ist.
Gleichzeitig bleiben die Beiträge unten und wegen der Fläche und Mitgliederzahlen, kommt weniger Neid auf.


----------



## Damyl (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht das Problem beim Erwerb von Gastkarten. Das läuft seit Jahrzehnten so und funktioniert prima.
> Klar, man muss schon vorher den Ar$ch hochkriegen und sich kümmern. Na und ?
> 
> Was die Diskussion über Besitzstände angeht so bin ich sicher, dass diejenigen die die heutige Situation anprangern, sollten sie selbst mal in den Genuss des Besitzes eines Gewässers oder einer Pacht kommen, alles nur erdenkliche unternehmen, fremden Gastanglern den Erwerb von Gastkarten so leicht wie möglich zu machen.
> ...



Funktioniert prima ? 

Prima wäre doch eher :
Über´s Internet bezahlen, ausdrucken, zum gewünschten Zeitpunkt angeln gehen.


----------



## WK1956 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Damyl schrieb:


> Über´s Internet bezahlen, ausdrucken, zum gewünschten Zeitpunkt angeln gehen.


 
Dir ist aber schon auch bewußt, welchern Aufwand das für die andere Seite (Vereine) bedeutet und das dadurch zusätzliche Kosten entstehen, die wohl auch du als Angler zu tragen hast.


----------



## Raubfisch (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Stimmt, so eine website einrichten und dann laufen lassen ist ja auch viel aufwändiger als ständig (auch zu merkwürdigen uhrzeiten) zur haustür oder zum telefon zu rennen und mit irgendwelchen gastanglern zu lamentieren und papierkram zu erledigen


----------



## WK1956 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> Stimmt, so eine website einrichten und dann laufen lassen ist ja auch viel aufwändiger als ständig (auch zu merkwürdigen uhrzeiten) zur haustür oder zum telefon zu rennen und mit irgendwelchen gastanglern zu lamentieren und papierkram zu erledigen


 
ach und du meinst das ist so einfach? Vielleicht etwas kurz gedacht!


----------



## Raubfisch (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



WK1956 schrieb:


> ach und du meinst das ist so einfach? Vielleicht etwas kurz gedacht!



das meine ich nicht nur 

vielleicht wenig ahnung von sowas ?!


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Damyl schrieb:


> Funktioniert prima ?
> 
> Prima wäre doch eher :
> Über´s Internet bezahlen, ausdrucken, zum gewünschten Zeitpunkt angeln gehen.



Aus der Sicht einiger Angler mit Sicherheit und für bestimmte Gewässer auch problemlos denkbar, wie z.B. für den Rhein. Aber wie jedes Ding hats auch hier mindestens zwei Seiten. Viele Ausgebende wollen eben den Angler wenigstens einmal gesehen haben, bevor er das Gewässer befischt. Gerade bei kleineren Gewässern, die eindeutig in der Mehrzahl sind, werden pro Tag nur wenige Karten vergeben. Da erleichtert das auch die Kontrolle. "Ah ja, dem habe ich heute morgen eine Karte verkauft, also muss ich gar nicht erst rüberlaufen, denn er hat ja eine!".

Aber auch für den Angler selber ist es durchaus von Vorteil, sich die Karte nach der üblichen Art zu besorgen. Jedenfalls ich höre mir gerne aktuelle Hinweise und Ratschläge aus erster Hand an, wenn ich an ein neues Gewässer komme, oder eines, das ich nur ganz selten besuche.

Ein Beispiel:
Wenn ich an den Möhnesee fahre, dann hole ich mir die Karten grundsätzlich entweder in Soest, oder direkt am See in einem der beiden bekannten Angelläden. Dort bekomme ich die Informationen, die ich haben will und obendrein noch das Zeug, das ich, ebenso grundsätzlich, zu Hause vergessen habe. Die 400,- € Liesel an der Tanke kann mir das nicht bieten und ein Ausdruck aus dem Netz schon zweimal nicht!

Zu diesem Thema eine allgemeingültige Antwort zu finden ist schlicht unmöglich!


----------



## WK1956 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> das meine ich nicht nur
> 
> vielleicht wenig ahnung von sowas ?!


 

ach weist du, die Internetprogrammierung ist dabei sicherlich das kleinste Problem, aber auch die Seite muß erstellt und/oder bezahlt werden.
Und Ahnung habe ich durchaus davon, war schließlich jahrelang mein Broterwerb.


----------



## Raubfisch (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



WK1956 schrieb:


> ach weist du, die Internetprogrammierung ist dabei sicherlich das kleinste Problem, aber auch die Seite muß erstellt und/oder bezahlt werden.
> Und Ahnung habe ich durchaus davon, war schließlich jahrelang mein Broterwerb.



Dann müsstest du ja wissen das sehr sehr viele vereine (vielleicht fast alle) sowieso eine HP haben. Dort eine möglichkeit für die gastkarten zum implementieren ist nun wirklich keine kunst.

Wie schon erwähnt, wenn ich die wahl zwischen einem oft klingelndem telefon und oder haustür habe - oder ab und zu mal auf der HP nach dem rechten zu gucken, ist heute ja auch kein problem von unterwegs via smartphone, tablet ect. Tja, dann muss ich nicht lange überlegen.

daher bleibe ich bei der aussage


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Damyl schrieb:


> Funktioniert prima ?
> 
> Prima wäre doch eher :
> Über´s Internet bezahlen, ausdrucken, zum gewünschten Zeitpunkt angeln gehen.



Jo, und das gleiche machen wir dann noch mit Maden und sonstigen Angelködern ?

Ach nein, die muss man ja nach wie vor im Angelladen kaufen. Und da, man höre und staune, gibts auch die Erlaubnisscheine.

Aber ich bin sicher der Tag ist nicht mehr fern, an dem man sich über´s Internet den Ar$ch abputzen lassen kann.


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Es soll ja auch heute noch Menschen geben, die keinen Zugang zum Internet haben, oder diesen ganz bewußt ablehnen. Die wären dann entweder ausgegrenzt, oder man müsste trotz aller Innovation beim Kartenverkauf zweigleisig fahren, um diese Klientel auch zu bedienen, was dann aber definitv einen Mehraufwand bedeutet, den eherenamtliche Mitarbeiter ableisten müssten. Also auch wieder nix Halbes und nix Ganzes.


----------



## STORM_2012 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Unser Verein (350 Mitglieder) will gar keine Karten verkaufen bzw weiß keiner wie die überhaupt aussehen!


----------



## Knispel (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Wie Andal schon sagte : Ich wollte in meiner Zeit als "Vereinsmandatsträger" die Kollegen sehen/kennenlernen die bei uns Angeln wollten und mit ihnen persönlich sprechen. Wem das nicht passte konnte sich gene an andere Vereine wenden. Heute gibt es in dem Club meines Wissens überhaupt keine Gastkarten mehr - ist wohl was vorgefallen, daß die das abgeschafft haben. ..


----------



## WK1956 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du ja wissen das sehr sehr viele vereine (vielleicht fast alle) sowieso eine HP haben. Dort eine möglichkeit für die gastkarten zum implementieren ist nun wirklich keine kunst.
> 
> Wie schon erwähnt, wenn ich die wahl zwischen einem oft klingelndem telefon und oder haustür habe - oder ab und zu mal auf der HP nach dem rechten zu gucken, ist heute ja auch kein problem von unterwegs via smartphone, tablet ect. Tja, dann muss ich nicht lange überlegen.
> 
> daher bleibe ich bei der aussage


 
ich merke schon, du hast dir über deine Aussagen absolut keine Gedanken gemacht!

Klar ist es keine Kunst, ein Formular zu erstellen, auf dem ich eine Karte anfordern kann, absolut kein Problem.

Nur ist das wirklich alles oder braucht es da vielleicht noch etwas mehr?


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das ist es, was ich Dir schon vorher mal versucht habe zu erklären - es geht nicht um das System, das ehemalige System oder ne Ideologie - es geht um die rechtlichen Verhältnisse im Westen - da gibt´s viele Eigentümer - eigentumsähnliche Rechtsverhältnisse (Pacht etc.) - alles zersplittert und nix in "einer" Hand - völlig anders, als im Osten!
> 
> Da Änderungen herbeizuführen, dass ist ohne flächendeckende (Zwangs-) "Enteignung" fast nicht machbar und ich beschrieb auch hier schon zuvor, warum es auch hypothetisch nur denkbar wäre, wenn *ALLE GLEICHZEITIG* mitmachen, was bei den vielen Einzeleigentümern / Pächtern / Bewirtschaftern einer Utopie gleichkommt!
> 
> ...


 
Mal so als Anmerkung.
Einige Bundesländer im Westen haben ähnliches geschaffen.
Dort wurden teilweise unzählige winzige, teilweise lediglich einseitige Fischereirechte zu Fischereigenossenschaften zusammen gelegt.
Die dann geschlossen, an (gemeinnützige)Pachtgemeinschaften verpachtet werden.

Ziel dabei war es wohl Bereiche zu schaffen die sinnvoll bewirtschaftet werden können.
Also komplette Lebensräume und Lebensgemeinschaften.

Also z.B ein Fluss mit den Gewässern im Hochwassergebiet + den einmündenden Gräben und Bächen.

Das ändert die Betrachtung natürlich.
Wandern vom Hauptfluss z.B  die Raubfische in einmündende Bäche, werden sie das wohl müssen um Laicherfolg zu haben.
Werden sie dort als Schädlinge betrachtet, wird man versuchen sie abgreifen.
Ist es ein Fischereirecht, ist das eben notwendig für den Bestand im Hauptfluss.

Auch den Wechsel der Fische über Wehre betrachtet man völlig anders, wenn Oben und Unten ein Fischereirecht vorlieget.
Die sind dann ja nicht verloren, nein man versucht dann den Fischen den Wechsel zu erleichtern.


Vorteile also für die Natur, dem Bewirtschaften aber auch für Angler.
(Aber auch für die vielen kleineren Verpächter, Ihr Geld kommt von allein, das regelt die Genossenschaft)
Weiterer Vorteil, so bleiben auch die Beiträge unten.

Teilweise fischen und wirtschaften da dann tausende Angler gemeinsam.
So entstehen Zusammenschlüsse, Gemeinschaften oder Großvereine.
Wer aber möchte noch einen teuren Privat-See wenn er mehr Möglichkeiten hat, als Er nutzen kann?

Nachteil ist wohl das sich viele Angler aber weniger direkt einbringen als in einem Kleinverein.


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Denkt man diesen Gedanken der zeitlich unbegrenzten Verfügbarkeit von Erlaubnissen konsequent zu Ende, drängt sich einem doch mindestens eine zwangsläufige Frage auf.

Wer soll, besser gesagt will das bezahlen?

Die radikale Forderung nach grenzenloser Dienstleistung ist unbestreitbar mit Arbeit verbunden, die irgendwer zu leisten hat. Arbeit kostet Geld, oder arbeitet einer der Forderer etwa nur für Gotteslob und andere schöne Worte?

Oder geht es womöglich sogar in die Richtung, dass man verlangt, die jenigen, die man ja im Grunde genommen ablehnt, weil sie Vereinsmeier sind, sollen das noch obendrein umsonst machen, weil man es ja bequem haben möchte?

Kann es sein, dass hier einige, nicht wenige, den Begriff Altruismus aber so was von falsch verstehen und interpretieren?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Wenn das alles so unglaublich kompliziert und unpraktisch ist mit dem Kartenerwerb online ,warum funktioniert das ganze dann in Dänemark so gut ?


----------



## Zoddl (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



antonio schrieb:


> änderungen sind auch ohne zwangsenteignungen denkbar.
> in den neuen ländern ist es auch nicht überall gleich.
> in thüringen als beispiel sind die meisten gewässer auch nicht in den händen der verbände.
> hier sind eigentumsmäßig ähnliche strukturen wie in den alten ländern.
> ...


|good:
Der ehemalige VDSF-TLAV mit seinen Mitgliedsvereinen und dessen Entwicklung ist eigentlich das beste Beispiel dafür, wie aus einer zerstückelten, eigenbrötlerischen Vereinsgewässerlandschaft ein riesiger Gewässerverbund werden kann.


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so unglaublich kompliziert und unpraktisch ist mit dem Kartenerwerb online ,warum funktioniert das ganze dann in Dänemark so gut ?



Weil Deutschland, der Name lässt es ziemlich zweifelsfrei vermuten, nicht Dänemark ist. Der Deutsche Michel ist innerlich immer noch sehr von preussisch-wilheminischem Gedankengut geprägt, was ihm bewußt ist und teilweise gar nicht schmeckt. Zum anderen ist er von vermeintlich freiheitlich-revolutionärem Gedankengut beseelt, was aber oft nur der reine Egoismus ist. Beides zusammen ergibt, dass er sich benimmt, wie er sich benimmt. Die Gelassenheit skandinavischer Menschen ist ihm fremder, als der Tiefseeboden des Pazifiks.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jo, und das gleiche machen wir dann noch mit Maden und sonstigen Angelködern ?
> 
> Ach nein, die muss man ja nach wie vor im Angelladen kaufen. *Und da, man höre und staune, gibts auch die Erlaubnisscheine*.
> 
> Aber ich bin sicher der Tag ist nicht mehr fern, an dem man sich über´s Internet den Ar$ch abputzen lassen kann.



Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.

Ich habe Freunde in verschiedenen Städten und teils trifft man sich natürlich gemeinsam zu Angeln. Dabei treffen wir gewöhnlich auf verschiedene Hürden:

1. Es ist i.d.R. nicht möglich sich eine Tageskarte persönlich im Angelladen für *irgendein* Datum zu kaufen, sondern i.d.R. nur für den Tag des Kaufes oder den Folgetag. Man ist beim Kartenkauf also grundsätzlich von den Ladenöffnungszeiten abhängig bzw. muss einen Tag vorher anreisen, um am Folgetag fischen gehen zu dürfen.

2. Es ist oft nicht möglich, dass der jeweilige "Einheimische" einen Tag zuvor die Karten für seine Kumpels mitkauft, auch wenn man ihm die Papiere zuvor hat zukommen lassen. Die Karte muss, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, vom Karteninhaber persönlich gekauft werden.

3. Reist man an um sich die Karten persönlich zu kaufen, besteht immer die Gefahr dass alle Karten doch ausverkauft sind. Würde man Angelkarten wie Bahntickets buchen, bekäme man sofort eine Rückmeldung. Gewässerkarten "reservieren" geht im Angelladen natürlich aus verständlichen Gründen auch nicht.

Die Lösung: Gemeinsame Angeltrips lassen sich nur über Vitamin B verwirklichen, wenn die Ausgabestelle nämlich eine Ausnahme macht und die Scheine trotz Pkt. 1 und 2 ausgibt. Das Risiko unter Pkt. 3 bleibt immer bestehen.

Ein Internetsystem würde für uns überaus großen Sinn machen, weil uns im bisherigen System viele Steine in den Weg gelegt werden, die einfach überflüssig sind. 

Angesichts deiner Polemik gehe ich aber davon aus, dass du einfach nicht betroffen bist und folglich gar keine Notwendigkeit verspürst, dich sachlich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen. Oder du magst Stammtischparolen. Bei Angelködern bestehen o.g. Probleme jedenfalls nicht. #h


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Mal angenommen, wir würden in Deutschland den Online-Verkauf von Angelkarten bundeseinheitlich einführen. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass sich erst mal finsterste Abgründe eröffnen würden und selbstverständlich Kosten entstehen, die ebenso selbstverständlich keiner der Verantwortlichen je hätte absehen können, womit er sich auch jeder Verantwortung entzogen sähe. Es würde Jahre dauern und am Ende schweineteuer werden und nicht wirklich funktionieren.

Das beste Beispiel dafür, dass es so kommen würde, ist die Autobahngebühr, das Mautsystem für LKW auf Bundesfernstraßen. Da wurde jahrelang geforscht, getestet, debattiert und es wurden Unsummen in Kanäle gepumpt, die heute keiner mehr kennen will. Als man das System dann zum ersten mal in Betrieb nahm, oh Wunder, funktionierte es nicht. German Management by Design!

Die Österreicher kauften einfach das nächstgünstigste System das der Markt hergab und siehe da, ein Erfolg vom Start weg.

Es gibt eben Dinge, die Deutschland ungleich schwerer fallen, als dem Rest der Menschheit!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Davon abgesehen, dass Kartenverkauf online kein Hexenwerk ist (ehrlich gesagt fällt mir kein Ticket ein, welches man nicht online bestellen könnte, außer Angelscheine) hat quasi jeder Angelladen hat auch Online- oder Telefon-Bestellmöglichkeiten. Tageskarten sind von dieser Möglichkeit aber ausgenommen. Das halte ich für Unsinn.

Ich könnte gleich im Getränkeladen anrufen und mir für nächste Woche Freitag eine Kiste San Miguel kaltstellen lassen. Ich kann ein Ticket für die Herbstferien von der Bahn buchen, kann ein Hotelzimmer reservieren und für eine ganze Fußballmannschaft Restaurantplätze buchen. Bei Angelscheinen ist das, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, in Deutschland unmöglich.

Die Servicewüste wird hier hartnäckig verteidigt, wohl weil die Kartenverkäufer in den Angelläden nichts an den Scheinen verdienen und auch viele Angelvereine kein Interesse an Gastanglern haben.

Frei nach Goethe "Du kannst! So wolle nur!" scheitert es mMn an nichts anderem als am Willen.


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass Kartenverkauf online kein Hexenwerk ist (ehrlich gesagt fällt mir kein Ticket ein, welches man nicht online bestellen könnte, außer Angelscheine) hat quasi jeder Angelladen hat auch Online- oder Telefon-Bestellmöglichkeiten. Tageskarten sind von dieser Möglichkeit aber ausgenommen. Das halte ich für Unsinn.



Ich gehe mit dir jede Wette ein, dass im gleichen Augenblick, wo so ein System an den Start geht, der Schrei von der Abzocke durch die Republik hallt!

So ein System braucht einen Betreiber und der will Bares dafür sehen. Je mehr er dafür herausholen kann, um so lieber ist es ihm. Dafür dass er Betreiber wurde, musste er schließlich "gewisse Vorleistungen" erbringen, damit er den Zuschlag überhaupt bekommt. Und so weiter und so fort, das Procedere in solchen Belangen ist ja bestens bekannt.

So eine Tageskarte, die bis jetzt 10,- € gekostet hat, müsste man dann, auf Null kalkuliert, für 12,50 € abgeben. Also nimmt man 15,- €, denn rentieren soll es sich ja auch.

Der Teufel wäre los!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> So ein System braucht einen Betreiber und der will Bares dafür sehen.



Der jeweilige Angelladen führt Angelscheine ganz normal in seinem Warenkorb ein. Fertig. 
Verdient er nichts dran, legt er halt einen Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr drauf. Was bei einem Päckchen Wirbel geht, kann bei einer Tageskarte nicht so schwer sein. Minimalster Aufwand und o.g. Probleme hätten sich mit einem Schlag erledigt. Stattdessen scheitert der gute Wille vieler Angellädenbetreiber an "dürfen wir nicht".


----------



## WK1956 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so unglaublich kompliziert und unpraktisch ist mit dem Kartenerwerb online ,warum funktioniert das ganze dann in Dänemark so gut ?


 

weis nicht, frag doch mal nach!

Vermutlich deshalb wweil dort die Karten nicht von einzelnen Vereinen ausgegeben werden, ist aber nur eine Vermutung!


----------



## WK1956 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.
> 
> Ich habe Freunde in verschiedenen Städten und teils trifft man sich natürlich gemeinsam zu Angeln. Dabei treffen wir gewöhnlich auf verschiedene Hürden:
> 
> 1. Es ist i.d.R. nicht möglich sich eine Tageskarte persönlich im Angelladen für *irgendein* Datum zu kaufen, sondern i.d.R. nur für den Tag des Kaufes oder den Folgetag. Man ist beim Kartenkauf also grundsätzlich von den Ladenöffnungszeiten abhängig bzw. muss einen Tag vorher anreisen, um am Folgetag fischen gehen zu dürfen.


 
das ist definitiv falsch, zumindest bei uns. 
Du kannst dir ab 1 Januar für jedes beliebige Datum des Jahres eine Tageskarte kaufen, vorausgesetzt das Gewässer unterliegt keinen Sperrzeiten, dann für diese Zeiten natürlich nicht.



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> 2. Es ist oft nicht möglich, dass der jeweilige "Einheimische" einen Tag zuvor die Karten für seine Kumpels mitkauft, auch wenn man ihm die Papiere zuvor hat zukommen lassen. Die Karte muss, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, vom Karteninhaber persönlich gekauft werden.


 
auch das ist, zumindest bei uns, definitiv falsch.
Du kannst unter Vorlage des gültigen Fischereischeins selbstverständlich auch Karten für einen anderen kaufen.



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> 3. Reist man an um sich die Karten persönlich zu kaufen, besteht immer die Gefahr dass alle Karten doch ausverkauft sind. Würde man Angelkarten wie Bahntickets buchen, bekäme man sofort eine Rückmeldung. Gewässerkarten "reservieren" geht im Angelladen natürlich aus verständlichen Gründen auch nicht.


 
das kann natürlich vorkommen, aber dafür gibt es heute sowas wie Telefone, damit könnte man nachfragen ob es noch Karten gibt und sich eine reservieren lassen, auch das ist bei uns möglich.



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ein Internetsystem würde für uns überaus großen Sinn machen, weil uns im bisherigen System viele Steine in den Weg gelegt werden, die einfach überflüssig sind.
> 
> Angesichts deiner Polemik gehe ich aber davon aus, dass du einfach nicht betroffen bist und folglich gar keine Notwendigkeit verspürst, dich sachlich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen. Oder du magst Stammtischparolen. Bei Angelködern bestehen o.g. Probleme jedenfalls nicht. #h


 
Dann überleg dir mal welche Problematiken ein Unternetsystem für die Vereine mit sich bringen würde, zumindest bei uns.


----------



## WK1956 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Der jeweilige Angelladen führt Angelscheine ganz normal in seinem Warenkorb ein. Fertig.
> Verdient er nichts dran, legt er halt einen Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr drauf. Was bei einem Päckchen Wirbel geht, kann bei einer Tageskarte nicht so schwer sein. Minimalster Aufwand und o.g. Probleme hätten sich mit einem Schlag erledigt. Stattdessen scheitert der gute Wille vieler Angellädenbetreiber an "dürfen wir nicht".


 
Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen, da solltest du vielleicht nochmal drüber nachdenken!


----------



## WK1956 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass Kartenverkauf online kein Hexenwerk ist (ehrlich gesagt fällt mir kein Ticket ein, welches man nicht online bestellen könnte, außer Angelscheine) hat quasi jeder Angelladen hat auch Online- oder Telefon-Bestellmöglichkeiten. Tageskarten sind von dieser Möglichkeit aber ausgenommen. Das halte ich für Unsinn.
> 
> Ich könnte gleich im Getränkeladen anrufen und mir für nächste Woche Freitag eine Kiste San Miguel kaltstellen lassen. Ich kann ein Ticket für die Herbstferien von der Bahn buchen, kann ein Hotelzimmer reservieren und für eine ganze Fußballmannschaft Restaurantplätze buchen. Bei Angelscheinen ist das, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, in Deutschland unmöglich.
> 
> ...


 
Sicher kannst du das telefonisch machen, bei uns jedenfalls, nur Online eben nicht.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen, da solltest du vielleicht nochmal drüber nachdenken!



Es mag durchaus ein, dass meine Idee Schwachsinn ist, allerdings ist deine Aussage völlig inhaltslos, außer dass sie ein sehr schlechtes Bild auf deine Erziehung wirft. #h

Aus diesem Grund: Selten so eine unqualifizierte Antwort gelesen! 

Hänge dich doch mit Argumenten in die Diskussion ein, statt mit Pöbeleien. #c


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Sicher kannst du das telefonisch machen, bei uns jedenfalls, nur Online eben nicht.



Finde ich super, aber leider eben (bei uns) die Ausnahme und nicht die Regel, siehe mein erster Beitrag. Es geht mir nicht um die Onlinebestellung per se, sondern um die Möglichkeit die Karte zu bestellen ohne persönlich am Vortag anwesend sein zu müssen.

Es hat ja auch nicht jeder Laden einen Online-Warenkorb, ein Telefon aber schon.


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Der jeweilige Angelladen führt Angelscheine ganz normal in seinem Warenkorb ein. Fertig.
> Verdient er nichts dran, legt er halt einen Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr drauf. Was bei einem Päckchen Wirbel geht, kann bei einer Tageskarte nicht so schwer sein. Minimalster Aufwand und o.g. Probleme hätten sich mit einem Schlag erledigt. Stattdessen scheitert der gute Wille vieler Angellädenbetreiber an "dürfen wir nicht".



Du vergisst dabei aber eines und das ist ganz entscheidend. Die Vergabe von Gastkarten ist an gewisse Regularien der einzelnen Bundesländer über die Fischereigesetze und deren Ausführungsbestimmungen gekoppelt. Da kannst du nicht einfach mal eben so,  wie du meinst, dass es richtig sein könnte. Wenn du da die Wurst vom Brot ziehen möchtest, geht es erst mal durch die Instanzen und die Amtsstuben vieler, vieler ganz besonders wichtiger Beamter.

Es gibt Landesfischereigesetze, die fordern, dass die Karten einzeln von der unteren Fischereibehörde gestempelt, also quasi gesiegelt werden müssen. Wie willst du das online bewerkstelligen? Wobei das innerhalb dieses ganzen Verwaltungswustes noch das geringste Problem sein dürfte.

Nur weil es technisch und auf unterster Ebene, also im Laden, oder Verein einfach darstellbar ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es dir genehmigt wird. Vermutlich würde das Verfahren so lange dauern, dass wir da schon gar kein Internet mehr haben, sondern ganz was anderes. Ein Erlaubnisschein hat den Stellenwert eines Dokumentes und ist nicht bloß eine popelige Hotelbuchung. Da wird dir der Amtmann sauber den Landler spielen, wenn du seine würdevollen Amtshandlungen auf schnöde Dienstleitungen reduzieren möchtest!

Und vergiss nicht das Wort der Kanzlerette. Das Internet ist für uns Neuland. Wenn das die oberste Dienerin des Staates befindet, was glaubst, auf welchem Niveau da erst ihre Schergen arbeiten!?


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Natürlich, wenn einem am Montag Abend einfällt, dass man am Dienstag Morgen um 4 ans Wasser will hat man vielerorts ein Problem an Karten zu kommen. Da wäre für den Gastangler eine Online-Karte schon sau praktisch. 

Für einen Online-Tageskarten-Verkauf braucht es aber vor allem den Willen der Vereine das zu machen - und da seh ich, bis auf einige Ausnahmen, für die ca. nächsten 5 Jahre noch recht schwarz.


----------



## antonio (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Zoddl schrieb:


> |good:
> Der ehemalige VDSF-TLAV mit seinen Mitgliedsvereinen und dessen Entwicklung ist eigentlich das beste Beispiel dafür, wie aus einer zerstückelten, eigenbrötlerischen Vereinsgewässerlandschaft ein riesiger Gewässerverbund werden kann.



nicht nur der tlav auch der vant hat nen entsprechenden pool.

antonio


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

"heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es dir genehmigt wird."

Und darum dreht sich mMn die ganze Sache. Der Wille auf unterster Ebene ist durchaus da, allerdings weigern sich viele Aussteller (zurecht) gegen die Regeln von oben zu verstoßen. Andere machen es. Siehe die ausnahmen in meinem ersten Posting.

Was telefonisch geht, sollte mMn online auch kein Problem sein. Wobei ich mich, wie bereits geschrieben, nicht auf Onlinebuchungen festlegen will sondern Verfahrensweisen wie in meinem ersten Beitrag ankreide.

"Und vergiss nicht das Wort der Kanzlerette. Das Internet ist für uns Neuland."

Das war übrigens aufs Copyright bezogen und wurde von den Medien aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. 
Aber selbst ein polizeiliches Führungszeignis kann ich bestellen und von jmd. (mit Berechtigung) abholen lassen.

Ich denke mein "Problem" ist, dass ich mit dem Internet aufgewachsen bin und o.g. Vorgehensweisen des Tageskartenverkaufes eher als Ausnahme, denn als die Regel ansehe.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Natürlich, wenn einem am Montag Abend einfällt, dass man am Dienstag Morgen um 4 ans Wasser will hat man vielerorts ein Problem an Karten zu kommen. Da wäre für den Gastangler eine Online-Karte schon sau praktisch.



Auch für die Angler, die Ortsfremde mitversorgen möchten oder jmd., der nicht am Folgetag sondern meinetwegen in 3 Tagen angeln will, aber am nächsten Tag keine Zeit hat die Karte zu holen. Der Kartenkauf ist, so meine Erfahrung, unglaublich unflexibel und das ärgert mich. Das muss man keine abenteuerlichen Szenarien basteln, sondern kann einfach von dem Beispiel im ersten Posting von mir ausgehen, dass sich einige Jungs in Stadt X beim Kumpel zum Angeln treffen wollen.



> Für einen Online-Tageskarten-Verkauf braucht es aber vor allem den Willen der Vereine das zu machen - und da seh ich, bis auf einige Ausnahmen, für die ca. nächsten 5 Jahre noch recht schwarz.



Ich denke langfristig wird es sich durchsetzen, weil die Idee schlüssig ist.


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> "Und vergiss nicht das Wort der Kanzlerette. Das Internet ist für uns Neuland."
> 
> Das war übrigens aufs Copyright bezogen und wurde von den Medien aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.



Bei der war es garantiert ehrlichster und tiefster Ausdruck von absoluter Planlosigkeit in allen Belangen, aber das würde jetzt zu weit führen.



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich denke mein "Problem" ist, dass ich mit dem Internet aufgewachsen bin und o.g. Vorgehensweisen des Tageskartenverkaufes eher als Ausnahme, denn als die Regel ansehe.  ...Ich denke langfristig wird es sich durchsetzen, weil die Idee schlüssig ist.



Sehr langfristig... schließlich ist es für viele ein recht großes Neuland und das will Weile haben!


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Ich denke langfristig wird es sich durchsetzen, weil die Idee schlüssig ist.


Keine Sorge, ich versteh dich ganz genau und du hast auch Recht was die Logik angeht.
Ging mir ja selber schon oft genug so. 

Ändern wird es sich nur da, wo man massiv vom Gastkartenverkauf lebt. 
Als Beispiel kann man da die Naab bei Schwandorf anführen - die hauen Gastkarten raus ohne Ende und wenn man die "Offenheit" gegenüber Gastanglern betrachtet, dann machen sie das vermutlich auch gerne. Da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die für alles dankbar sind was den Gastkartenabsatz noch verbessert. 

In anderen Vereinen wird der Gastkartenverkauf nicht als "große Einnahmequelle" gesehen und es kommt bei solchen Diskussionen immer das Totschlagargument: Wenn jemand spontan angeln will, dann soll er Mitglied werden bzw. ne Jahreskarte kaufen. Die "älteren Herren" verstehen nicht, dass es so "Verrückte" gibt, die morgens um 2.30h 150km fahren, sich irgendwo an einem Pendlerparkplatz treffen um anschließend gemeinsam angeln zu gehen. Solche Verhaltensweisen existieren in den Köpfen vieler Vereinsfunktionäre überhaupt nicht, dass kann ich dir aus jahrelanger Erfahrung als Funktionär versichern.


----------



## WK1956 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Es mag durchaus ein, dass meine Idee Schwachsinn ist, allerdings ist deine Aussage völlig inhaltslos, außer dass sie ein sehr schlechtes Bild auf deine Erziehung wirft. #h
> 
> Aus diesem Grund: Selten so eine unqualifizierte Antwort gelesen!
> 
> Hänge dich doch mit Argumenten in die Diskussion ein, statt mit Pöbeleien. #c


 
Ich denke ich habe durchaus Argumente gebracht, aber bei sowas bin ich halt nur genervt.
Schonmal überlegt was passiert wenn der Händler die Karten in seinen "Warenkorb" aufnimmt?


----------



## Fr33 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Jetzt kommen wir doch mal auf den Punkt der Kartendistribution via E-Commerce....

Sicherlich stellt das heute - neutral betrachtet - keine große Hürde da. So wie die ganzen Onlineshops aus dem Boden sprießen (und auch wieder verschwinden) und ebenso wie sich schnelle Zahlungsabwicklungen entwickelt haben, steht dem ganzen aus rein technischer Sicht nichts im Wege.... das muss den Befürwortern lassen - das passt :m

Nun kommen wir aber zum Kasusn Knackus... denn wir leben ja in Deutschland und nicht in Holland, Schweden, Dänemark usw....

1) Wie Andal schon geschrieben hat, müsste man DEUTSCHLANDWEIT den Erlaubniskartenerwerb homogen gestallten. Ich kenne das auch noch von einigen Bundesländern, dass man selbst die Karte lösen muss und auf dem Dokument (2.Schrift) per Unterschrift den Erhalt des Scheines und der Gewässerregeln quitteren muss! In anderen B/L muss man da nix. Da kann ich meinen Daddy Unter der Woche zum Angelladen schicken, der mir mit meinem Schein ohne meine Anwesenheit den Erlaubnischein mitbringt.

2) Da Homogenisieren der Kartenausgabe wird damit enden (so meine Einschätzung), dass ich irgend eine Dokumenten Nummer (Personalausweisnummer / Passnummer / elektronischer Perso) benutzen muss. Dafür muss ein Kontrollsystem auf dem Online KartenPortal installiert werden. Andere Option wäre, eine Kopie vom Personalausweis etc. zu scannen usw. 
Die Masteridee wäre, eine Datenbank zu nutzen, in der man sich einmalig registriert und darüber seine jeweiligen Karten kauft.... nur wer kontrolliert das, wer rechnet was wie ab, wie werden die Kosten ausgeteilt usw.

Sicherlich ist alles irgendwie möglich - technisch auf jeden Fall. Aber bis das alles auf einen Standart gebracht, alles juristisch in trockenen Tüchern ist, usw. da werden noch mehr als eine Hand voll Jahre vergehen....

Dann ist immer noch die Sache mit der Bearbeitung in den jeweiligen teilnehmenen Vereinen.... wer will denn die Buchhaltung bei sowas führen? Zahlungseingänge kontrollieren, bei Fehlern etc. baucht man nen Ansprechpartner usw.... da wird aus einem e.V schnell ne Mini-GmbH...

PS: Jmd meinte auf Vereinsebene (nicht Deutschlandweit) sei es ja keine große Sache einen Onlineverkauf von Karten auf die HP zu bringen.... das ist korrekt. Aber wer kontrolliert die Berechtigung? Wer rechnet den Kram ab? Wie schauts bei Fehlern im System aus? System Sicherheit? Gerade beim Zahlungverkehr gehts drunter und drüber.... da will ich mal sehen, wie Opa Heinz das Tagsüber macht -  oder der Schlosser Manni, der den ganzen Tag malocht hat, noch abends die Kartenverkaufe über die HP kontrolliert und ggf. auf Rückfragen etc. prompt reagiert....


----------



## WK1956 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

@Fr33
Top Beitrag!
Genau so sieht es aus!


----------



## Fin (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> ..... quasi jeder Angelladen hat auch Online- oder Telefon-Bestellmöglichkeiten. Tageskarten sind von dieser Möglichkeit aber ausgenommen. *Das halte ich für Unsinn*......



Auch aus Sicht des Ladenbetreibers? Die Leute kommen immerhin in den Laden und wenn sie schonmal da sind....#h


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

So schauts aus.

Für den Betreiber eines Pay-Lakes ist das ein Nichts. Das macht die Bürokraft, seine Frau, oder er selber quasi en passant, das ist gewöhnlicher Büroalltag eines Gewerbetreibenden.

Aber in Vereinen mit ihren ehrenamtlichen Funktionern...? Think about it!


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

@Fr33
Dass da irgendwas auf einen Standard gebracht wird, kann man ganz einfach vergessen. Auf Hilfe aus dieser Richtung zu warten ist zwecklos.

Der Verkauf von Gastkarten über das Internet muss gewerbsmäßig von einem Dienstleister aus der Privatwirtschaft betrieben werden, und dann klappt das auch recht problemlos. 

Der eruiert die rechtliche Situation und passt sein Angebot bzw. die Abwicklung individuell an. Das ist überhaupt kein Problem. 

Die wesentliche Frage ist: Ob es sich für den Dienstleister letztendlich lohnt, der wird vermutlich eine sehr deutliche 5-stelllige Zahl von Gastkarten im Jahr rausballern müssen, dass sich das lohnt.


----------



## Lazarus (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich habe durchaus Argumente gebracht, aber bei sowas bin ich halt nur genervt.
> Schonmal überlegt was passiert wenn der Händler die Karten in seinen "Warenkorb" aufnimmt?



Über das Shopsystem des Händlers könnte der Tageskartenverkauf [in Bayern] tatsächlich funktionieren.

Falls


Der Händler eine Warenwirtschaft mit Bestandsverwaltung besitzt - er hat schließlich nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Tageskarten
Der Kunde vorab eine glaubhafte Kopie seines Fischereischeins beim Händler hinterlegt hat
Das WaWi-System des Händlers die Bestellbarkeit von Tageskarten automatscih davon abhängig machen kann, ob der Fischereischein des konkreten Kunden wirklich hinterlegt ist
Der Kunde die Tageskarte per Post geliefert haben will, spontanes Angeln wird dadurch unmöglich
Der Kunde die zusätzlichen Portokosten übernehmen will. 
Die Karte müsste auf jeden Fall per Einschreiben geschickt werden.
Ergo: Es ist nur für die wenigsten  Kunden interessant so ein System zu nutzen, weil der Aufwand recht groß ist. Deshalb ist das Interesse des Händlers gering, den ganzen Aufwand wegen ein paar Karten im Jahr zu treiben. 
Die Marge  beim Tageskartenverkauf dürfte so üppig schließlich auch nicht sein.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

@ Franz

wenn es über einen "Dienstleister" läuft - der wird sich die Kosten irgendwie reinholen müssen.... entwerder über die Menge oder eben oder höhere Preise (ggf. Bearbeitungsgebühren oder Pauschalen) und da wir in D leben, wird beides passieren (sofern es mal sowas geben wird...)

Mir ist noch was eingefallen... Fischereischeine laufen ja auch ab bzw. werden eingezogen... wer kontrolliert sowas (vorallem im Sinne von Datenschutzrechten?).....

PS: Ich kenne übrigens keinen Händler, der auf die Karten der Gewässer einen Aufschlag drauf packt. Das haben mal 2 Händler versucht... als Bearbeitungsgebühr... beide sind pleite gegangen, das der 3. Laden das ohne Gebühren gemacht hat. Wenn Händler Karten verkaufen, dann spekulieren diese auf Mitnahmekäufe... (Kunde kauft Karte fürn See... Kunde fällt ein er braucht noch Maden... ggf. paar Haken, Futter usw... )


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die wesentliche Frage ist: Ob es sich für den Dienstleister letztendlich lohnt, der wird vermutlich eine sehr deutliche 5-stelllige Zahl von Gastkarten im Jahr rausballern müssen, dass sich das lohnt.



Das habe ich ja schon weiter oben angeführt. Den Lohn des Dienstleisters finanziert der Angler. Die Karten werden teurer...!


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Mir ist noch was eingefallen... Fischereischeine laufen ja auch ab bzw. werden eingezogen... wer kontrolliert sowas (vorallem im Sinne von Datenschutzrechten?).....



Fischereischein beim Dienstleister hinterlegen (z.B. hochladen) oder zur Not ne beglaubigte Kopie per Post.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Andal schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja schon weiter oben angeführt. Den Lohn des Dienstleisters finanziert der Angler.



Nicht unbedingt, er kann das auch über eine Provision machen. 
Der Gastkartenpreis bleibt gleich, der Verein muss aber für den Vertrieb ne Provision bezahlen. 



> Die Karten werden teurer...!


Darauf wirds trotzdem hinauslaufen :q


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Fischereischein beim Dienstleister hinterlegen (z.B. hochladen) oder zur Not ne beglaubigte Kopie per Post.



Also sitzt dann jemand da, die die Daten ins System klöppelt. Wieder ein zusätzlicher Kostenfaktor und eine zusätzliche mögliche Fehlerquelle.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Andal schrieb:


> Also sitzt dann jemand da, die die Daten ins System klöppelt. Wieder ein zusätzlicher Kostenfaktor und eine zusätzliche mögliche Fehlerquelle.



Der Benutzer gibt die Daten ein. Der Dienstleister prüft sie anhand des Scheins, das geht sehr schnell. Aber ja, Kosten werden dadurch natürlich verursacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand spontan angeln will, dann soll er Mitglied werden bzw. ne Jahreskarte kaufen. Die "älteren Herren" verstehen nicht, dass es so "Verrückte" gibt, die morgens um 2.30h 150km fahren, sich irgendwo an einem Pendlerparkplatz treffen um anschließend gemeinsam angeln zu gehen. Solche Verhaltensweisen existieren in den Köpfen vieler Vereinsfunktionäre überhaupt nicht, dass kann ich dir aus jahrelanger Erfahrung als Funktionär versichern.


Eines der Probleme..


----------



## WK1956 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Fischereischein beim Dienstleister hinterlegen (z.B. hochladen) oder zur Not ne beglaubigte Kopie per Post.


 
wer ist der Dienstleister?


----------



## WK1956 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, er kann das auch über eine Provision machen.
> Der Gastkartenpreis bleibt gleich, der Verein muss aber für den Vertrieb ne Provision bezahlen.


 
und vonwem holt er sich die Provision zurück?


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



WK1956 schrieb:


> wer ist der Dienstleister?



siehe eine Seite vorher:


> Der Verkauf von Gastkarten über das Internet muss gewerbsmäßig von einem Dienstleister aus der Privatwirtschaft betrieben werden, und dann klappt das auch recht problemlos.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



WK1956 schrieb:


> und vonwem holt er sich die Provision zurück?



Falls möglich, bitte ganzes Posting lesen.


----------



## WK1956 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Über das Shopsystem des Händlers könnte der Tageskartenverkauf [in Bayern] tatsächlich funktionieren.


 
nein funktioniert nicht, wenn die Karten in ein Warenwirtschaftssystem aufgenommen werden müßten Sie auch versteuert werden!



Lazarus schrieb:


> Die Marge beim Tageskartenverkauf dürfte so üppig schließlich auch nicht sein.


 
Welche Marge, du glaubst doch nicht das ein Händler am TK-Verkauf was direkt verdient.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Warum sind die Vereine zu blöd, die Gastkarten online zu verkaufen?




Vielleicht will man die Gestalten, die sich am kleinen, vereinseigenen, gehegten Gewässer tummeln, vorher mal persönlich in Augenschein nehmen?
Ich persönlich würde für meinen Teich, so ich müßte, Gastkarten nur nach einem wirklich demütigenden Casting ausgeben.

Im übrigen ist es, von der fehlenden Onlineerwerbsmöglichkeit mal abgesehen, bei uns z.B.überhaupt kein Problem, an Tageskarten für den Pool für welchen Zeitpunkt und welche Personenanzahl auch immer, zu kommen.
Anruf im Laden genügt, Karten werden für das avisierte Datum vorbereitet und ich kann jederzeit für Angelkumpane, so ich deren Fischereischein bei der Hand habe, Karten mitkaufen.

Gastkarten für ein Vereinsgewässer nur an sechs Tagen die Woche zwischen Nachmittag und Abend zu verkaufen ist schon 'ne gewaltige Schikane...|uhoh:


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> *Vielleicht will man die Gestalten, die sich am kleinen, vereinseigenen, gehegten Gewässer tummeln, vorher mal persönlich in Augenschein nehmen?
> Ich persönlich würde für meinen Teich, so ich müßte, Gastkarten nur nach einem wirklich demütigenden Casting ausgeben.*
> 
> .|uhoh:



...und ich würde, wenn es die finanzielle Situation zulässt und keine Gastkartenvergabe durch die Fischereibehörde zu Hegezwecken gefordert wird,

überhaupt keine Karten ausgeben.

Mir kommt da immer wieder ein Gedankenspiel ... wie bspw. eine Handvoll der "Freigeistangler" plötzlich an eine wunderschöne Strecke eines Bachforellenflüsschens gelangen,

untereinander die selbe gemäßigte Entnahmepolitik vertreten, der Nachhaltigkeit voll aufgeschlossen...

und dann ein Unbenannter -ebenfalls "Freigeistangler" von denen eine Gastkarte fordert - rund um die Uhr und online.

Dann wäre ich wirklich einmal gespannt, wie sich die "Fordernden" , wenn *Sie* plötzlich "teilen" sollen , wirklich verhalten |rolleyes

Leider nur Gedankenspiel...

R.S.

P.S: Jeder Mensch ist in erster Linie eigen-interessiert.


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

...ich sehe es ähnlich, wie ich es in meinem engsten Umfeld mit Freunden & Bekannten halte - ich teile gerne - bin auch großzügig - aber eben nur zu Menschen, die ich *kenne*, schätze und auch mag!

Das wird jeder bestätigen können, der bei mir mal zum Essen oder Feiern war...!

So halten es die Vereine wohl auch mit dem "Vereinsbesitz / -Eigentum" - *sie teilen* - *sie teilen auch gerne* - möchten sich aber noch aussuchen können, mit *WEM* und *in welchem Umfang* - bzw. *zu welchen Bedingungen* - daran kann ich nichts Verwerfliches erkennen!

Oder ladet ihr Leute auch großzügig zum 100. Mal ein, die Euch *noch nie* zu etwas eingeladen haben, oder Euch nicht auch mal in anderer Art und Weise gefällig waren?

...ich denke eher nicht, *wenn* ihr ehrlich zu Euch selber seid!

...und ich finde es immernoch komisch, dass der Wunsch "zu teilen" oftmals gerade von denjenigen kommt, die *nix* zum teilen zu bieten haben - in diesem Zusammenhang also quasi "nur" etwas Geld als Gegenleistung anbieten wollen & können, um anschliessend mal ein ihnen fremdes Gewässer beangeln zu dürfen.

Wer durch jahrzehntelange Arbeit (& oft auch Geld!) ein attraktives Gewässer "*MIT-geschaffen*" hat, der wird meine Bedenken gegen "Gastkarten *für jeden* Zahlungswilligen" auch verstehen - oder zumindest nachvollziehen können!

Wer das *nicht* auch getan hat, der möge bitte ausführen, *WAS* er ausser einem bißchen Geld anbieten kann, um als "Gast" begrüsst zu werden!?!

Im Gegenzug ein anderes tolles Gewässer beangeln zu können, dass wäre zum Bsp. für mich ein Anfang, um ins Gespräch zu kommen - aber - nur die bloße Bereitschaft, eine Gastkarte für ein paar Kröten zu erwerben reicht mir dafür *nicht* aus, als Anreiz, um etwas zu "teilen", was einige wenige mit viel Geld, Zeit und Mühe geschaffen haben....!

Auch der Genossenschaftsgedanke der Gewässerpools etc. ist mir durchaus nicht fremd - aber - da teilen die Angler etwas und JEDER bringt seinen Beitrag zum Gesamtwohl und hat auch etwas zu bieten!

...jenseits von 5-20 € für ne Gastkarte, die es meistens wohl sind - oder höchstens mal sein dürfen...


Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Hannoi1896 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...ich sehe es ähnlich, wie ich es in meinem engsten Umfeld mit Freunden & Bekannten halte - ich teile gerne - bin auch großzügig - aber eben nur zu Menschen, die ich *kenne*, schätze und auch mag!
> 
> Das wird jeder bestätigen können, der bei mir mal zum Essen oder Feiern war...!
> 
> ...



Fand ich nen schönen Beitrag und ich kann dir da durchaus beipflichten.

Das Problem ist jedoch folgendes. Ich versuche das mal an meiner Situation zu erklären.
Ich bin Student und habe wirklich nicht viel Geld. Da wo ich wohne, muss man mindestens 20km zum nächsten See fahren. Die Seen die ich beangeln kann, da sie nunmal die einzigen in der Nähe sind, gehören alle einem Verein. Der Verein hat quasi ne Monopolstellung. Mitglied werden kann ich mir nicht leisten. Gastkarten inzwischen auch nicht mehr. 

Wie soll ich deiner Meinung nach meinem Hobby nachgehen?


----------



## Margarelon (27. Juli 2013)

Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Fand ich nen schönen Beitrag und ich kann dir da durchaus beipflichten.
> 
> Das Problem ist jedoch folgendes. Ich versuche das mal an meiner Situation zu erklären.
> Ich bin Student und habe wirklich nicht viel Geld. Da wo ich wohne, muss man mindestens 20km zum nächsten See fahren. Die Seen die ich beangeln kann, da sie nunmal die einzigen in der Nähe sind, gehören alle einem Verein. Der Verein hat quasi ne Monopolstellung. Mitglied werden kann ich mir nicht leisten. Gastkarten inzwischen auch nicht mehr.
> ...



Klingt zwar blöd, aber schnellstens das Studium beenden und Geld verdienen. Eine andere Möglichkeit wirst du nicht haben. 
Ach, doch. Studienplatz nach Gewässer wählen. Köln oder Bonn und Jahreskarte für den Rhein kaufen.


----------



## antonio (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Fischereischein beim Dienstleister hinterlegen (z.B. hochladen) oder zur Not ne beglaubigte Kopie per Post.



das geht aber nicht bei einem entzug des fischereischeins.
ne beglaubigte kopie hab ich dann immer noch und könnte nach deinem prinzip damit nen erlaubnisschein erwerben.
in einigen bl macht sich der kartenverkäufer dann strafbar.
hier bei uns stehen dann dafür 150-2000 € zur debatte.
in die nesseln will sich bestimmt keiner setzen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hypothetische Frage (nach dem Motto, was du nicht willst, das man Dir tut....):
Wie würde das wohl sein, wenn jeder Angler nur noch Gastkarten zu den Bedingungen kriegt, die sein eigener Verein für Gastkarten vorschreibt?

Nicht organisierte also zu den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen ihres Bundeslandes angeln können, Vereinsangler zusätzlich die Regularien ihrer jeweils eigenen Verbände/Vereine beachten müssen??

Wenn also z. B. die Mitglieder von dem Verein, der selber keine Gastkarten ausgibt, in Deutschland selber auch keine kriegen?

Oder wenn in einem Verein kein Nachtangeln/Spinnfischen/Bootsangeln etc. für (Gast)Angler  erlaubt wäre, die Angler dieses Vereines dann das selber auch nirgends in ganz Deutschland als Gastangler selber dürften ??..

Würde sich eher alles anglerfreundlich angleichen oder würde es gar keine Gastkarten mehr geben?

Nur mal so als Gedankenspiel....................


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



antonio schrieb:


> das geht aber nicht bei einem entzug des fischereischeins.
> ne beglaubigte kopie hab ich dann immer noch und könnte nach deinem prinzip damit nen erlaubnisschein erwerben.
> in einigen bl macht sich der kartenverkäufer dann strafbar.
> hier bei uns stehen dann dafür 150-2000 € zur debatte.
> ...



Das müsste man rechtlich abklären, wie man das mit der Haftung regeln kann. 
Dass jemand mit einem gefälschten oder ungültigen Schein Karten kauft, kann man nicht verhindern - man muss halt schauen, dass der Verkäufer aus der Haftung raus ist. 

Evtl. lässt sich sowas über AGB abdecken.


----------



## WK1956 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hypothetische Frage (nach dem Motto, was du nicht willst, das man Dir tut....):
> Wie würde das wohl sein, wenn jeder Angler nur noch Gastkarten zu den Bedingungen kriegt, die sein eigener Verein für Gastkarten vorschreibt?
> 
> Nicht organisierte also zu den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen ihres Bundeslandes angeln können, Vereinsangler zusätzlich die Regularien ihrer jeweils eigenen Verbände/Vereine beachten müssen??
> ...


 
sehr hypothetische Frage, ich bin in 4 Verein Mitglied, jeder Verein gibt Gastkarten aus, aber nicht für alle seine Gewässer oder für manche Gewässer nur in Begleitung eines Mitglieds.
Besondere Vorschriften für Gastangler gibt es in keinem dieser vereine, die Vorschriften sind für Gäste und Mitglieder gleich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Das ist einfach:
Es wird immer der Verein mit den restriktivsten Regelungen genommen.

Ist einem Verein kein Gastangeln möglich, dürftest Du selber auch in ganz Deutschland nirgends mehr Gastangeln..

Bei der Begleitung:
Fordert das einer der Vereine, würde das für Dich deutschlandweit auch gelten..

Man kann ja nicht Wasser predigen und Wein saufen wollen, oder??


----------



## WK1956 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach:
> Es wird immer der Verein mit den restriktivsten Regelungen genommen.
> 
> Ist einem Verein kein Gastangeln möglich, dürftest Du selber auch in ganz Deutschland nirgends mehr Gastangeln..
> ...


 
daes ist jetzt aber blöd, denn jeder Verein gibt ja auch Gastkarten aus, ohne Beschränkung.
Ist mir aber eh wurscht, mir reichen die Gewässer in denen ich angeln kann, da brauch ich nix anderes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> daes ist jetzt aber blöd, denn jeder Verein gibt ja auch Gastkarten aus, ohne Beschränkung.


Habs doch klar geschrieben:
Die jeweils restriktivste Bestimmung....

Also die mit Beschränkung gelten dann für Dich auch woanders..

Schon der Anstand gebietet ja, das was man im eigenen Verein für gut hält  an Restriktionen, das selber schon freiwillig auch woanders so zu handhaben, oder??

Das dann festzuschreiben, dürfte dann ja kein Problem sein ....



> Ist mir aber eh wurscht, mir reichen die Gewässer in denen ich angeln kann, da brauch ich nix anderes.


Stimmt, wer braucht schon Angelurlaub in Deutschland??

Seien es Nordlichter, die es mal in den Süden zieht oder Bayern, die auch mal in den Norden wollen..


----------



## Andal (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

@ Thomas:

Worauf willst du eigentlich wirklich hinaus? Jeder soll überall alles dürfen, weil er sich eine Karte gekauft hat, die selbstverständlich rund um die Uhr an jeden verteilt wird, oder wie?

Jetzt auch nur mal so gedacht.

So ein Forum ist ja einem Verein nicht ganz unähnlich. Wozu muss man sich anmelden, wenn man schreiben will? Warum wird man rausgeworfen, wenn man Sachen schreibt, die der Betreiber nicht will? Und wieso stellt ein Admin einfach Regeln auf, die über die zehn Gebote hinausgehen? Wieso muss man fragen und zahlen, wenn man werben will? Und so weiter und so fort.

Ganz einfach. Weil du der Chef bist, weil es dein Ding ist, weil du dir nicht von Kreti und Pleti auf der Nase herumtanzen lässt. Und womit? Mit gutem Recht! Wen das stört, der muss kein Member werden; weiter gehts in der Tagesordnung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Eine Firma mit kostenlosen Angeboten kannst Du wohl aber nicht ernsthaft mit einem gebührenpflichtigen Verein vergleichen wollen, oder?


Davon ab:
Warum sollen in einer Gemeinschaft (Verein, Verband) Regeln nur an manchen Gewässern für manche gelten und nicht an allen Gewässern für alle?

Man hält sie doch wohl für gut, sonst hätte man sie doch nicht, oder?

Und warum will man sich selber nicht woanders an Regeln halten, die man sich im eigenen verein selber gibt?

Ich sag doch nix gegen Regeln, Bestimmungen etc. - nur wäre es nicht schön, wenn dann diese Regeln auch für die, sie sie aufstellen, überall sonst auch gelten?

Könnte das nicht vielleicht dazu führen, dass sich die Regeln bundesweit mal angleichen - und am Ende vielleicht sogar insgesamt anglerfreundlicher sind??

Und für Verstösse auch entsprechend härtere Sanktionen durchgesetzt werden?

Wie gesagt, alles hypothetisch, nur mal so zum drüber nachdenken..

Von wegen "was Du nicht willst dass man dir tut..." und Wasser predigen und selber Wein saufen wollen etc...

Bei dieser Kleinstaaterei und den Egoismen braucht man sich doch nicht wundern, wenn Angler insgesamt keine vernünftige Lobby hinkriegen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



WK1956 schrieb:


> und vonwem holt er sich die Provision zurück?



Meiner Meinung nach sollten Gastkarten im Angelladen grundsätzlich mit einem Händlerzuschlag von z.B. 20 € versehen werden, die bei einem Einkauf am gleichen Tag verechnet werden.
Das würde die ganzen Internetjunkies, die im Laden Maden und Gastkarte kaufen, ihr gesamtes Gerät aber übers Internet beziehen und das Gerödel, wenn es denn kaputt ist, frech beim Händler zur Reparatur abgeben, mal wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückbringen.

PS. Warum ein Päckchen Maden nicht schon 10 € kostet, hab ich sowieso noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Andal (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

In beiden Fällen bestimmt der Hausherr, was die Hausordnung ist. Also durchaus vergleichbar, wenngleich auch in der Firma ohne Mehrheitsbeschlüsse möglich.

Aber verrate uns doch mal deine konkreten Vorschläge, wie man die von dir kritisierten Punkte in tatsächlich umsetzbare Verbesserungen wandeln kann, ohne gleich alles zu enteignen und kollektivieren zu wollen. Auch Eigentümer haben schützenswerte Rechte.


----------



## antonio (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach:
> Es wird immer der Verein mit den restriktivsten Regelungen genommen.
> 
> Ist einem Verein kein Gastangeln möglich, dürftest Du selber auch in ganz Deutschland nirgends mehr Gastangeln..
> ...




kommt immer noch drauf an warum kein gastangeln möglich ist.
es gibt eben auch noch objektive gründe warum ein verein keine gastkarten ausgeben darf.
das hat nichts mit wasser predigen und wein saufen zu tun.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> wie man die von dir kritisierten Punkte in tatsächlich umsetzbare Verbesserungen wandeln kann, ohne gleich alles zu enteignen und kollektivieren zu wollen


Sag ich doch:
Die Regeln, die man selber aufstellt für Angler an seinem Gewässer, die gelten dann für die eigenen Angler überall sonst auch....

Mehr will ich doch gar nicht vorschreiben, sondern alles den Vereinen dann selber überlassen...



> Auch Eigentümer haben schützenswerte Rechte.


Logo - die sollen sie durchsetzen - und die, die das mehrheitlich so wollen sollen das gefälligst selber dann auch an anderen Gewässern selber so handhaben..

Was ist dagegen zu sagen, wenn sich alle auch selber auch überall an die eigenen Regeln halten??

Was hat das mit Enteignung zu tun?

Was soll daran schlecht sein??


----------



## Andal (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Also keine umsetzbaren Vorschläge, denn bei der "was ich dir nicht erlaube, soll auch mir verboten sein" Idee werden dir freiwillig keine zwei Vereine im ganzen Land mitmachen. Und das Zwangsmaßnahmen keine Lösung sind, darüber sind wir uns ja hoffentlich einig.

Ich komme sowieso irgendwie zum Schluss, dass hier mal wieder ein vermeintliche Problem herbeigeredet wird, das tatsächlich viel, viel kleiner, wenn überhaupt eines ist. Die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Gewässer ist per Gastkarte beangelbar. Die Erwerbsmöglichkeiten sind auch nicht so schlimm, wie manche meinen. Wenn ich mir einbilde, am Sonntagnachmittag ein Sofa zu kaufen, dann geht das wohl online. Haben tu ich es aber auch am Montag noch nicht. Also!?

Das ich als Kundenerlaubnisscheininhaber, um mal vom mißverständlichen Begriff Gast wegzukommen, nicht die gleichen vollen Rechte habe (was auch nicht zwingend überall der Fall ist), wie das Mitglied, ist auch kein Drama. Ich weiß ja im Voraus, so ich mich informiere, welche Gegenleistung ich da kaufe und zum Kauf wurde meines Wissens noch keiner gezwungen.

Klar kann man dieses Thema nun Parolen skandierend, oder mit unverhohlenem Neid, oder utopischen Forderungen endlos weiterführen, aber was bringt das und vor allem wem? Am status quo wird es nichts, aber schon rein gar nichts ändern, da es dort wo Änderungen vorgenommen werden müssten, überhaupt nicht ankommt. Das ist grad so, als würde ich im Wald die Bäume anbrüllen, weil mein Nachbar ein Depp ist und ich hoffe, dass ihn das ändert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hast vollkommen recht - aber wo soll das Problem sein, dass sich Angler eines Vereines selber auch überall sonst an die Regeln halten, die sie ja selber aufstellen??

Die sie ja wohl aus gutem Grund aufstellen, oder?

Wenn es dann gute Gründe gibt für solche Regeln, sollte es doch nur  selbstverständlich und anständig sein, dass sich dann diese Angler selber auch überall sonst an die von ihnen ja selber aufgestellten Regeln halten, oder??

Was soll schlecht an der Befolgung selber aufgestellter Regeln sein??


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Regeln werden gewöhnlich in einem Kontext aufgestellt. In einem anderen Kontext sind evtl. andere Regeln sinnvoll.


Klar...

Bedeutet auf deutsch:
Ich muss mein Gewässer schützen - an andern kann ich machen was ich will (ist ja nicht meines, muss man ja nicht schützen)...


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Bedeutet auf deutsch:
> Ich muss mein Gewässer schützen - an andern kann ich machen was ich will (ist ja nicht meines, muss man ja nicht schützen)...



Richtig. 
Denn die anderen Gewässer werden von anderen geschützt.

Wenn jeder an sich denkt, ist an alle gedacht :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Eben Franz - mich stört nur immer diese Heuchelei...........

Vor allem wenn dann Natur-, Arten- oder noch besser Tierschutz dafür angeführt wird, um andere zu reglementieren mit Regeln, an die man sich selber woanders nicht halten will...


----------



## antonio (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast vollkommen recht - aber wo soll das Problem sein, dass sich Angler eines Vereines selber auch überall sonst an die Regeln halten, die sie ja selber aufstellen??
> 
> Die sie ja wohl aus gutem Grund aufstellen, oder?
> 
> ...



da ist nichts schlechtes  dran.
nur es sind ja oftmals auch nicht selbst aufgestellte regeln, sondern vom gesetzgeber vorgegebene.
und so lange es kein bundeseinheitliches fischereigesetz gibt, beist sich da die katze in den schwanz.
aber um die regeln gehts hier ja eigentlich nicht.
es geht um die verfahrensweise beim gastkartenkauf/verkauf.
und hier wird eben ein thema wie andal schon sagte etwas hochgeschaukelt.
warum soll es ein muß sein, daß gastkarten unbedingt online verkauft werden sollte.
es regt sich doch auch keiner auf wenn der "tante emma laden"
seine waren nicht online verkauft oder nicht die langen öffnungszeiten wie die großen supermarktketten hat.

antonio


----------



## Andal (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar...
> 
> Bedeutet auf deutsch:
> Ich muss mein Gewässer schützen - an andern kann ich machen was ich will (ist ja nicht meines, muss man ja nicht schützen)...



Da sag ich dir, das ist (böswillig?) falsch gedacht. Denn richtig interpretiert sagt Rubberduck folgendes.

"Ich muss mein Gewässer schützen - anderen Gewässern die dortigen Schutzbestimmungen anerkennen."


----------



## Andal (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



perikles schrieb:


> meine kurze meinung hierzu:
> alle vereinen zwangsenteignen und in einem grossen verband zusammenschliessen...



Prima! Das machen wir dann auch gleich mit deinem Hab und Gut, denn da gibt es sicher welche, die ein begehrliches Auge drauf haben und du die Sachen ihnen ja ums Verrecken nicht freiwillig überlassen möchtest. Merkst was?

Dich möchte ich mal hören, wenn dir die Mangfall zwischen Tegernsee und Feldkirchen-Westerham gehört und dann kommt der Segeij mit einer riesen Dose Würmer und erklärt dir: "Ich jetzt fische... Familie groß, viel Hunger!"


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



perikles schrieb:


> meine kurze meinung hierzu:
> alle vereinen zwangsenteignen und in einem grossen verband zusammenschliessen, wo jeder in diesem verband an jedem gewässer fischen kann



Öhm...zwangsenteignen?Ich empfehle da mal u.a.Artikel 14 GG.
So einfach ist das nicht.Und das finde ich auch gut so.

Desweiteren dürfte eine Enteignung bei Pachtstrecken schlicht ins Leere laufen.|rolleyes


----------



## BronkoderBär (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

geheim geheim


----------



## antonio (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

was hat das jetzt mit der art und weise des gastkartenerwerbs zu tun.
das ist ein problem der kontrollen und sanktionen.

antonio


----------



## Zoddl (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast vollkommen recht - aber wo soll das Problem sein, dass sich Angler eines Vereines selber auch überall sonst an die Regeln halten, die sie ja selber aufstellen??
> 
> Die sie ja wohl aus gutem Grund aufstellen, oder?
> 
> Wenn es dann gute Gründe gibt für solche Regeln, sollte es doch nur  selbstverständlich und anständig sein, dass sich dann diese Angler selber auch überall sonst an die von ihnen ja selber aufgestellten Regeln halten, oder??


Mir erschliesst sich sich aus deiner Aussage keinerlei praktischer Sinn? Regeln sind im alllg. gewässerspezifisch aufgestellt.
Mit Ausnahmen der Regeln betreffs der allein angelnden Jugend ( <14 Jahre), fällt mir spontan keine Regel ein, die keinen gewässerspezifischen Hintergrund hat.

Warum bist du alsó der Meinung, sei es eine gute Idee Regeln von Gewässer A unüberlegt auf Gewässer B zu übertragen. Wie du ja richtig erkannt hast 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die sie ja wohl aus gutem Grund aufstellen, oder?


haben sich dabei einige Leute mehr Zeit gelassen, als einen warmen Sommer-Sonntag-Vormittag.



verdutzte Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## WK1956 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar...
> 
> Bedeutet auf deutsch:
> Ich muss mein Gewässer schützen - an andern kann ich machen was ich will (ist ja nicht meines, muss man ja nicht schützen)...


 
kann es sein, dass dir die Hitze heute nicht gut tut?
Alles etwas konfus was du heute schreibst.


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Am besten wäre das kein Verein mehr irgendwelche Gewässer pachten oder kaufen darf. Es wird eh alles zu sehr Privatisiert und zu viel verscherbelt für Geld in diesem Land. 
Mir kommt auch die Galle hoch wenn ich hier lese das die ganzen Vereine ja nur das beste für das Gewässer wollen und dieses ja so sehr schätzen und pflegen. Aber genau das Gegenteil ist oft der Fall und diese Gewässer werden oft wie reine Fischpuffs behandelt und besetzt nach Zielfisch. Hauptsach das Vereinsmitglied/Vorstand ist glücklich! 
Ebenso diese angebliche tolle Pflege der Gewässer ist auch oft nur blödes gequatsche. 
Ich seh hier viele Gewässer alleine in meiner Region die nicht gepflegt werden und dazu zählt jetzt nicht das freimachen von Angelstellen.

Es mag ganz sicher sogar den einen tollen Verein geben der es wirklich gut meint und verantwortungsvoll handelt. Aber das sind doch Ausnahmen!
Alles was die Vereine für die Gewässer tun, mal gut und oft weniger gut, machen sie nur um ihren Fisch zu fangen und weniger für den Erhalt der Natur.


----------



## Andal (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Am besten wäre das kein Verein mehr irgendwelche Gewässer pachten oder kaufen darf. Es wird eh alles zu sehr Privatisiert und zu viel verscherbelt für Geld in diesem Land.



Sowieso... weil wir ja dann gleich dabei wären. Hast du sonst noch Wünsche bezüglich diverser Gleichsachaltungen, oder der Errichtung von irgendwelchen Schutzwällen gegen irgendwen?


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Sowieso... weil wir ja dann gleich dabei wären. Hast du sonst noch Wünsche bezüglich diverser Gleichsachaltungen, oder der Errichtung von irgendwelchen Schutzwällen gegen irgendwen?
> __________________



Natürlich!
Angeln sollte kostenlos für Kinder sein. Warum kann sowas nicht schon in Schulen gelehrt werden? Man könnte Klassenangeln veranstalten! Ach da gebe es noch vieles mehr aber das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen. 

Achja ganz nebenbei.....weg mit der lästigen Prüfung....:m


----------



## Andal (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Toll. Und die Pupser, die das nicht wollen, werden von dir in der Zwischenzeit im Vornamen-Tanz unterrichtet. Find ich echt Klasse du, wie du dich so einbringst!


----------



## Zoddl (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Och... isses Wochenende schon wieder rum!:g



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Mir kommt auch die Galle hoch wenn ich hier lese das die ganzen Vereine ja nur das beste für das Gewässer wollen und dieses ja so sehr schätzen und pflegen. Aber genau das Gegenteil ist oft der Fall und diese Gewässer werden oft wie reine Fischpuffs behandelt und besetzt nach Zielfisch. *Hauptsach das Vereinsmitglied/Vorstand ist glücklich!*


Soweit ich weiss angelst du lediglich in MeckPomm, lediglich an Poolgewässern. Hast du jemals mal an einem Vereinsgewässer angeln können/dürfen? Oder kennste das nur ausm AB...?



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ebenso diese angebliche tolle Pflege der Gewässer ist auch oft nur blödes gequatsche.
> Ich seh hier viele Gewässer alleine in meiner Region die nicht gepflegt werden und *dazu zählt jetzt nicht das freimachen von Angelstellen.*


Korrekt! Wie sehen denn Gewässer aus, die deiner Meinung nach nicht gepflegt werden?


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Toll. Und die Pupser, die das nicht wollen, werden von dir in der Zwischenzeit im Vornamen-Tanz unterrichtet. Find ich echt Klasse du, wie du dich so einbringst!



Ich nehm mir nur ein Beispiel an dir...bist halt ein gutes Vorbild hier!^^:m



> Zoddl........



Hey! War da etwa gerade sowas wie ein Lüftchen zu spüren? Ne doch nicht Schade....


----------



## Andal (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Der war zu flach, das geht besser.


----------



## Raubfisch (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ganz im gegensatz zu manch anderen  Bei manchen bekommt man den eindruck das sie den ganzen tag (bei bestem wetter) zuhause miesepetrig vor dem rechner hocken und dann nur rummaulen bzw. provozieren wollen. Produktive beiträge sind da oft sehr rar


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Der war zu flach, das geht besser.



Nein leider nicht! Ich bin halt noch in der Lehre und du der große Meister...^^


----------



## Andal (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Dann passt gut auf Bub, dass du was lernst!


----------



## WK1956 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Am besten wäre das kein Verein mehr irgendwelche Gewässer pachten oder kaufen darf. Es wird eh alles zu sehr Privatisiert und zu viel verscherbelt für Geld in diesem Land.
> Mir kommt auch die Galle hoch wenn ich hier lese das die ganzen Vereine ja nur das beste für das Gewässer wollen und dieses ja so sehr schätzen und pflegen. Aber genau das Gegenteil ist oft der Fall und diese Gewässer werden oft wie reine Fischpuffs behandelt und besetzt nach Zielfisch. Hauptsach das Vereinsmitglied/Vorstand ist glücklich!
> Ebenso diese angebliche tolle Pflege der Gewässer ist auch oft nur blödes gequatsche.
> Ich seh hier viele Gewässer alleine in meiner Region die nicht gepflegt werden und dazu zählt jetzt nicht das freimachen von Angelstellen.
> ...


 
du bist echt das Größte!
Carp-MV for President!


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> du bist echt das Größte!
> Carp-MV for President!



Ach neeee lass mal! Vize würde mir da schon reichen. ^^




> Dann passt gut auf Bub, dass du was lernst!



Keine Sorge das tue ich! Nur nicht das was du dir gerne wünscht...


----------



## antonio (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

nu kommt doch mal wieder runter.
ist ja auch nicht das thema hier.es ist eben vieles auf grund der eigentumsverhältnisse so gewachsen in d.
und dies wird man auch nicht ändern.
verbesserungswürdig ist so vieles und jeder hat irgendwo recht, man sollte eben nur nicht verallgemeinern.
ürsprünglich ging es um die art und weise des gastkartenverkaufs.
alles andere ist gehört eigentlich nicht in diesen tröt.
und wer wie was verkauft ist eben seine sache ob das dem einzelnen paßt oder nicht, steht auf nem andern blatt.
warum müssen manche immer alles zu jeder zeit von jetzt auf gleich bekommen und wenn es geht auch noch von zu hause vom sofa aus mit ein paar klicks.
ab und an muß man eben etwas tun, wenn man etwas haben will.

antonio


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> warum müssen manche immer alles zu jeder zeit von jetzt auf gleich bekommen und wenn es geht auch noch von zu hause vom sofa aus mit ein paar klicks.
> ab und an muß man eben etwas tun, wenn man etwas haben will.
> 
> antonio



Weil wir im 21.Jahrhundert leben und nicht im Mittelalter! Das Arbeitsleben wird immer länger und die Freizeit immer weniger. Da ist jede Minute kostbar.....


----------



## Gardenfly (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Weil wir im 21.Jahrhundert leben und nicht im Mittelalter! Das Arbeitsleben wird immer länger und die Freizeit immer weniger. Da ist jede Minute kostbar.....



Und die Fische läd man sich auch herunter?

Nee, Leute Angeln hat doch was mit Bewegung zu tun


----------



## antonio (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Weil wir im 21.Jahrhundert leben und nicht im Mittelalter! Das Arbeitsleben wird immer länger und die Freizeit immer weniger. Da ist jede Minute kostbar.....



aja.
holst du dir auch alles andere von zu hause vom sofa aus?
sorry das hat teilweise nichts mit zeit zu tun, sondern ganz einfach mit bequemlichkeit.
nur weil es mit einer sache funktioniert muß man das nicht gleich auf andere sachen verallgemeinern.
ich kenne noch zeiten, da wurde montag bis einschließlich samstag gearbeitet und das war die regel.
da willst du  was von weniger zeit erzählen.
sorry aber viele sachen sind einfach ne sache von organisation und planung, nur das wollen eben einige nicht mehr.

antonio


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Tschuldige aber mein Beitrag war eben Ironisch gemeint was ich aber wie ich gerade sehe nicht kenntlich gemacht hab. Aber so wird nun mal oft Argumentiert heutzutage...


----------



## antonio (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

jup alles klar.


antoniio


----------



## daci7 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Oha, ich war nur mal kurz in der Kneipe und schon hat sich der Threat gefüllt...



WK1956 schrieb:


> warum?
> Bei uns sind das gewachsene Strukturen, man kann daran mitarbeiten Dinge die vielleicht verbesserungswürdig sind, zu ändern aber man muß nicht das System in Frage stellen,
> So schlecht funktioniert das gar nicht.


Es geht darum, dass ich Kritik an diesem System übe - und das ist mein gutes Recht finde ich - genauso wie es dein Recht ist, dieses zu verteidigen. Ich finde es nicht richtig, nicht gerecht und nicht sozial - aber das sind eben Werte die unserer Gesellschaft auch abgehen (übrigens leider, und da muss ich vielen Leuten hier in ihrer Argumentation in die Karten spielen, genauso wie Fleiß, Arbeitswillen, Verantwortugnsbewusstsein und Umweltbewusstsein).



WK1956 schrieb:


> Naja, das ist mir zu simpel.



Das ist mir schlicht egal, ob dir das zu simpel ist. Ich kann auch Kritik an der Massendatenspeicherung, der Regenwaldabholzung, dem hohen CO2-Ausstoß und anderen Dinge nehmen, ohne ausgearbetete Pläne für Alternatven zu nennen - selbst wenn ich Möglichkeiten nennen *könnte*. Das Totschlagargument, dass man ein System nicht kritisieren kann, ohne eine klare und funktionierende Alternative zu nennen ist mMn größter Käse und populistische Rhetorik.



WK1956 schrieb:


> Also wenn du die Situation aus dem Ausgangspost als Schikane bezeichnest, da ist die Disskusion ziemlich sinnlos-
> was bitte soll ein Verein denn noch machen, der jeden Tag die Möglichkeit bietet Karten zu erwerben, auser Sonntags?



Wo ich wieder bei dir bin - der Ausgangspost war garnicht mal mein Aufhänger. Darüber würd ich mich auch nicht aufregen, sondern höchstens lächeln 

Zu den sonstigen Post in der Zwischenzeit (wobei ich einige natürlich interessanter als andere finde und mMn auch viel Käse dabei ist) - versucht auch mal die andere Seite zu verstehen. Es gibt nicht nur anarchistische Freidenker und vernagelte Konservative 


> Wer mit 20 kein Kommunist ist hat kein Herz, wer mit 40 aber noch Kommunist ist, hat keinen Verstand.


----------



## WK1956 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



daci7 schrieb:


> Oha, ich war nur mal kurz in der Kneipe und schon hat sich der Threat gefüllt...


 
oha, das ist bei dir kurz!



daci7 schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass ich Kritik an diesem System übe - und das ist mein gutes Recht finde ich - genauso wie es dein Recht ist, dieses zu verteidigen. Ich finde es nicht richtig, nicht gerecht und nicht sozial - aber das sind eben Werte die unserer Gesellschaft auch abgehen (übrigens leider, und da muss ich vielen Leuten hier in ihrer Argumentation in die Karten spielen, genauso wie Fleiß, Arbeitswillen, Verantwortugnsbewusstsein und Umweltbewusstsein).


 
Natürlich kannst du Kritik üben, nur ist für mich reine Kritik ohne Alternativvorschläge und Lösungsansätze wie ein Grillfest ohne Fleisch und Fisch.
Ganz ehrlich, für mich sind Vereine sehr soziale Einrichtungen, ob sie gerecht sind, was ist auf dieser Welt schon gerecht. Die Arbeit die ein den Vereinen, nicht nur Angelvereinen, geleistet wird, zeugt auf jeden Fall von Fleiß, Arbeitswillen und Verantwortungsbewußtsein.




daci7 schrieb:


> Das ist mir schlicht egal, ob dir das zu simpel ist. Ich kann auch Kritik an der Massendatenspeicherung, der Regenwaldabholzung, dem hohen CO2-Ausstoß und anderen Dinge nehmen, ohne ausgearbetete Pläne für Alternatven zu nennen - selbst wenn ich Möglichkeiten nennen *könnte*. Das Totschlagargument, dass man ein System nicht kritisieren kann, ohne eine klare und funktionierende Alternative zu nennen ist mMn größter Käse und populistische Rhetorik.


 
kann natürlich jeder halten wie er will, ich für meinen Teil übe keine Kritik, wenn ichn nicht realisierbare Alternativvorschläge habe. 
Kritik nur um der Kritik willen ist Nörgelei.


----------



## daci7 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



WK1956 schrieb:


> oha, das ist bei dir kurz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das heißt du guckst bei Mißständen einfach schön weg, wenn du keine realisierbaren Alternativen aufweisen kannst?
Erstens kann man die Realisierbarkeit jedweder Alternative niemals beweisen, ohne etwas ausprobiert zu haben und zweitens würde das bedeuten, dass ich nur dann Kritik üben kann wenn ich zu 100% alle Variablen des Problem begriffen habe - das hat normalerweise Niemand, sonst wäre Politik auch sehr einfach und Demokratie nutzlos.
Letzendlich läuft es doch auf Meinungen hinaus - und meine ist eben eine andere.
Mein (ideelle) Alternative ist (in unserem hiesigen System) leider nicht realisierbar - aber die Vereinsmauschelei und damit einhergehende Angelpolitik ist ja nicht das Einzige was ich für falsch, ungerecht und unsozial halte.

#h


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Der Verein hat keine Fehler, ich sag dir wie es ist. 
Weil der Verein doch selbst der größte Fehler ist. 
Die Vereine können sich weiter ungehemmt austoben. 
Denn in der Gülle schwimmt die größte Sche**** immer oben. :m


----------



## WK1956 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das heißt du guckst bei Mißständen einfach schön weg, wenn du keine realisierbaren Alternativen aufweisen kannst?


 
das ist eine ziemlich böse Unterstellung. 
Es gibt für jedes Problem realisierbare Lösungen, ob die sich auch durchsetzen ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> das ist eine ziemlich böse Unterstellung.
> Es gibt für jedes Problem realisierbare Lösungen, ob die sich auch durchsetzen ist eine andere Frage.



Na dann sein ein gutes Beispiel und verändere die Welt mit deinen Lösungen! Oder redest du nur?


----------



## WK1956 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Der Verein hat keine Fehler, ich sag dir wie es ist.
> Weil der Verein doch selbst der größte Fehler ist.
> Die Vereine können sich weiter ungehemmt austoben.
> Denn in der Gülle schwimmt die größte Sche**** immer oben. :m


 
kennst du aus eigener Erfahrung!


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> kennst du aus eigener Erfahrung!



Bist echt ein sehr depressiver Mensch wa?^^


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Der Verein hat keine Fehler, ich sag dir wie es ist.
> Weil der Verein doch selbst der größte Fehler ist.
> Die Vereine können sich weiter ungehemmt austoben.
> Denn in der Gülle schwimmt die größte Sche**** immer oben. :m



Wie geht das eigentlich zusammen?


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3405972&postcount=19

|kopfkrat


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Hast du mal aufs Datum geschaut? Kann es vielleicht möglich sein das man sich ein Einblick in gewisse Dinge verschafft und daraus seine Meinung bildet. Ist dir das etwa fremd? Oder ist es einfach zu heiß heute? ^^


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Mich wundert nur, daß du vor knapp zwei Jahren es noch sehr schön fandest, für 39 Euro im Jahr in ganz MVP angeln zu können, ohne diese  "mörderischen Tages/Woche/Monat oder Jahres Preise zahlen" zu müssen.
Diese völlig überteuerte Variante in Verbindung mit dem Tourischwein willst du hier ja aber nun die ganze Zeit als das Nonplusultra verkaufen, dazu kommt noch dein argumentativ völlig unausgegorenes Vereinsbashing.

Erzähl doch mal, was war da los, haben dich die "netten, älteren Herren" da geärgert, oder woher kommt dein ganzer Frust?


----------



## WK1956 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Na dann sein ein gutes Beispiel und verändere die Welt mit deinen Lösungen! Oder redest du nur?


 
Ich habe ja kein Problem mit der derzeitigen Situation, ich finde das so ganz OK.


----------



## WK1956 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Bist echt ein sehr depressiver Mensch wa?^^


 Ganz im Gegenteil, ich bin ein sehr zufriedener Mensch.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



perikles schrieb:


> sorry, wiedermal lese ich diese typisch deutsche kapitalisten meinung, schau mal nach frankreich italien, spanien, portugal, der deutsche ist halt ein ziemlich geiziger zeitgenosse,



Und was sehe ich da? Ein paar völlig runtergewirtschaftete, europäische Bananenrepubliken, die von den geizigen deutschen Zeitgenossen jetzt über EU-Subventionen in Milliardenhöhe alimentiert werden müssen!

Absolut gelungenes Beispiel!






perikles schrieb:


> nachtrag: wenn jetzt welche kommen und sagen der staat bekommt sowas nicht gebacken, dann erinnere ich nur an die alten zeiten,
> 
> _Ich erinnere mich auch an alte Zeiten, daß waren die Zeiten des real existierenden Sozialismus, als unter Staatsregie ein komplettes Land binnen vierzig Jahren komplett runtergewirtschaftet wurde._
> 
> ...



Wer hat denn das Land geschaffen, auf dem dein Haus steht? Dein kompletter Grund und Boden gehört dringend wieder sozialisiert!


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



perikles schrieb:


> aber eine frage: wer hat die isar, starnberger see, tegernsee geschaffen? Der liebe Herr Gott oder die Evolution,
> wer hat dann das recht sowas zu verkaufen, was eigentlich jedem im land gehört? ich spreche hier nur von natürlichen gewässern



Das wir einer Meinung sind, ist ja schon außergewöhnlich.
Aber hier stimme ich Dir sowas von zu. #6


----------



## Hannoi1896 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das wir einer Meinung sind, ist ja schon außergewöhnlich.
> Aber hier stimme ich Dir sowas von zu. #6



Das ist eine extreme Meinung und man kann halten davon was man will. Aber in Deutschland wird einfach eine 2-klassen Gesellschaft beim Angeln geschaffen. Angeln wird immer mehr zum Reichen Sport.


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> Mich wundert nur, daß du vor knapp zwei Jahren es noch sehr schön fandest, für 39 Euro im Jahr in ganz MVP angeln zu können, ohne diese "mörderischen Tages/Woche/Monat oder Jahres Preise zahlen" zu müssen.
> Diese völlig überteuerte Variante in Verbindung mit dem Tourischwein willst du hier ja aber nun die ganze Zeit als das Nonplusultra verkaufen, dazu kommt noch dein argumentativ völlig unausgegorenes Vereinsbashing.



Ich verkaufe überhaupt nichts als Nonplusultra. Ich habe lediglich ausgedrückt das dies für mich die beste und sinnvollste Methode ist in Ruhe Fischen zu gehen. Ich bin Frei und unabhängig ohne irgendwelche Zwänge eines Vereines oder einer lästigen sinnlosen Prüfung. Ich bin verantwortlich für das was ich sage und nicht für das was du verstehst! ;-)



> Erzähl doch mal, was war da los, haben dich die "netten, älteren Herren" da geärgert, oder woher kommt dein ganzer Frust?



Ich habe keine Frust und bin bester Laune. Ich beobachte und bilde mir meine Meinung und dabei wurde festgestellt das ich ohne Verein besser dran bin. Ich habe keine Mehrkosten und meine Ruhe und mehr will ich nicht!

So und nun bitte ich darum wieder zum Thema zurück zukommen. Es kann nicht sein nur weil dir oder auch einigen anderen meine Meinung nicht passt das ständig das Thema völlig verfehlt wird und mir private Fragen gestellt werden die hier nicht hingehören. Dafür gibt es die PN Funktion!

-------------------------

Allgemein:
Meine Meinung zum Thema ist immer noch das jeder Verein in der Pflicht sein sollte auch Gastkarten rauszugeben. Es interessiert mich auch herzlich wenig was für merkwürdige Argumente hier aufgeführt werden wie böse Terroristen die alles abknüppeln, zuviel wegfangen, nur Müll hinterlassen und was weiß ich fürn Quark. Eigentlich der gleiche Kram der auch zum Thema Prüfung oder nicht angeführt wird. Wenn es nach mir geht sollten Gewässer nicht in private Hände gegeben werden aber leider verkauft die BRD GmbH ja alles was sich zu Geld machen lässt. Dort in Vereinen wird oft mehr Schindluder getrieben als alle Gastangler zusammen jemals tun könnten. Das alles unter dem Deckmantel...wir wollen nur das Gewässer schützen und pflegen bla bla. Mein Wort zum heißen Sonntag!

Gruß Carp-MV


----------



## Zoddl (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



perikles schrieb:


> nachtrag: wenn jetzt welche kommen und sagen der staat bekommt sowas nicht gebacken, dann erinnere ich nur an die alten zeiten,
> Bundesbahn war pünktlicher und zuverlässiger
> Die deutsche Post war günstiger
> Der Strom war günstiger
> Krankenhäuser waren besser


Weder war in den "alten Zeiten" die Bahnkarte, der Strom oder ein Krankenhausaufenthalt für lau zu bekommen. Warum? Weil sich diese staatlichen Einrichtungen wenigstens ein +/- 0 am Jahresende erwirtschaften mussten/sollten. 

Setz mal jetzt den Lohn von "Fachkräften", deren Betriebskosten und sonstige Ausgaben  den zu erwartenden Einnahmen aus Tages-/Monats- Jahreskarten ggü? 

Fällt dir da etwas auf? Nein? Wenn es für Gewässer ein fixes Kontingent an Karten gibt, dann muss eben der Preis für diese Karten steigen, um obige Kosten wieder hereinzubekommen. Können sich dann immer noch alle diese Karten in der gleichen Häufigkeit leisten? Ich glaub nicht dran.

In den etwas "älteren" Zeiten (DDR) kann ich mich aber auch noch daran erinnern, dass es für die Flusspflege tatsächlich... aber in ganz grossen Anführungszeichen... etwas wie eine staatliche Organisation für die Flusshege gab. Schnell und günstig, genauso wie der gehegte Fluss hernach auch aussah.
Und "schnell und günstig" dürfte auch eine heute eingesetzte staatliche Truppe zur Flusshege agieren. Nur mal so zum nachdenken!




perikles schrieb:


> was noch? privatisierung bringt entweder nur profit für wenige einzelne oder mehr arbeit für immer weniger leute,
> bei gewässern: die teuren gewässer bekommen die geldigen, den rest der pöbel


Wo ist das Problem, wenn die bisherige Hege als Ehrenamt ausgeführt wird? Kein Profitstreben, keine Konzentration von Arbeit auf einige wenige... nix Kapitalismus!


Btw. warum sprechen hier so viele von Enteignung und halten dies für eine sinnvolle Lösung? Man sollte sich dabei evtl mal daran erinnern, das Kommunen und Land ihren Besitz an Privat veräussern (verramschen), sobald sich wiedermal ein Loch im Haushalt auftut.



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> In den etwas "älteren" Zeiten (DDR) kann ich mich aber auch noch daran erinnern, dass es für die Flusspflege tatsächlich... aber in ganz grossen Anführungszeichen... etwas wie eine staatliche Organisation für die Flusshege gab. Schnell und günstig, genauso wie der gehegte Fluss hernach auch aussah.
> Und "schnell und günstig" dürfte auch eine heute eingesetzte staatliche Truppe zur Flusshege agieren. Nur mal so zum nachdenken!



Ja natürlich! Waren alles Mülltümpel oder wie und jetzt ist ja alles viel besser? Also bitte...



> Das ist eine extreme Meinung und man kann halten davon was man will. Aber in Deutschland wird einfach eine 2-klassen Gesellschaft beim Angeln geschaffen. Angeln wird immer mehr zum Reichen Sport.



Genauso ist es! Der Angler (nicht alle natürlich) mit genug Kohle stimmt dem natürlich zu und findet das toll. Zumindest noch solange bis er selbst irgendwann mal betroffen ist. Dann ist das gejammer groß...


----------



## fordfan1 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und was sehe ich da? Ein paar völlig runtergewirtschaftete, europäische Bananenrepubliken, die von den geizigen deutschen Zeitgenossen jetzt über EU-Subventionen in Milliardenhöhe alimentiert werden müssen!
> 
> Absolut gelungenes Beispiel!
> 
> ...




Da gehe ich voll mit dir konform,allerdings ist das hier immernoch nen Anglerforum und das passt hier nicht...

Es steht am Anfang wenn du dich registrieren willst

politische Themen...

USW. 

nachlesen wäre bei manchem hier angebracht.

Mfg. Sebastian


----------



## Andal (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Beruhigt euch wieder. Es bleibt ja alles beim alten. Denn um etwas zu verändern, müssten sich die Forderer ja mit Gleichgesinnten verein-igen und genau das wollen sie ja ums Verrecken nicht machen. Also bleibts, wie es ist und bei markigen Beiträgen.


----------



## fishingsunday (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ja natürlich! Waren alles Mülltümpel oder wie und jetzt ist ja alles viel besser? Also bitte...



...also ich empfand die Gewässer in meiner Heimat damals auch nicht als Mülltümpel. Vielleicht hatte ich aber auch nur Glück auf dem Land in Thüringen gelebt zu haben


----------



## fordfan1 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Da ja mal wieder Sonntag ist und ich mich jetzt kurzfristig entscheiden würde, nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder die Ruten ins Auto zu laden, will ich hier mal eine Frage stellen, die mir schon lange auf der Zunge brennt.
> Für mein heute favorisiertes Gewässer gibt es Gastkarten Mo-Sa von 16:00 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr.
> Was macht jemand, der vormittags los will oder am Sonntag?
> Warum sind die Vereine zu blöd, die Gastkarten online zu verkaufen? Ich müsste jetzt also erstmal 35 Km fahren, mir eine Gastkarte kaufen und am nächsten Tag wieder 35 Km fahren, um angeln zu können.
> ...



Das war mal die Frage,wenn man diesen Fred aber liest erkennt man...#h
,dass die "Angler" 

viel zu wenig angeln gehen um mitreden zu können.


----------



## fordfan1 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Letzter Post von mir in diesem "Elendsthema":

Das wäre so ne schöne Aalnacht,aber nein,wir hauen uns hier so einen Mist um die Ohren.

Ich bin raus,in vier Stunden gehts auf Schleie,wünsche euch noch ne menge Spass.


----------



## Fr33 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

@ Carp-MV

Deine Forderung, dass jeder Verein der Gewässer "hat" diese anderen Zugänglich machen sollte, kann in der Praxis gar nicht funktionieren..... wie soll ein Verein mit 40 Aktiven Mitgliedern une einer 1ha Pfütze von Weiher, denn noch mehr Angler "verkraften"? Soll der Verein gleich nen Nummernautomat aufstellen, sodass man auf einen leeren Platz rutschen kann, sobald einer einpackt? Thomas hatte sowas ja auch gefordert - aber da nicht jede Gewässer die gleiche Norm aufweisen ist das einfach nur lächerlich und eher kindische Denkweise.... (und ich weiss, dass trotz einiger Ironischer Hnweise einige das wirklich gerne hätten )

Wenn Vereine Gastkartenn ausstellen "müssen", wo ist dann der Vorteil vom Vereinsmitglied? Der darf als Dank die Kontrollen verschärfen .... als Bsp ?!

Und zum Thema was perikles mit seiner recht sozial kommunistisch eingestellten Sicht fordert.....

Ist jmd mal aufgefallen, dass Deutschland ein Vorreiter in Sachen Klimaschutz, Umweltschutz etc. darstellen soll? Ist es nicht jetzt schon so, dass unter dem Deckmantel des Naturschutzes nicht wenige Gewässer oder Zufahrten zu diesen etc. gesperrt wurden? Was wird wohl passieren, wenn die Öko Lobby ihren Einfluss auf die "Freien" unzähligen Kleingewässer ausweiten wird, sobald diese Gewässer verstattlicht werden? Dann wars das vlt. mit Angeln.....

In diesen Fällen schützt der Geldkoffer, den ein Verein oder privater Pächter jedes Jahr auf den Tresen legt vor stattlich angeordneter Angelzwangspause....

@ fordfan

Keine Sorge.... war am Rhein und hab versucht ein paar Räuber zu ärgern.... nix gefangen -  aber einen tolles Farbenspiel aus Wolken und Abendrot an den Buhnen gehabt... ^^


----------



## fishingsunday (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus,in vier Stunden gehts auf Schleie,wünsche euch noch ne menge Spass.



Wünsche Dir viel Spass und Erfolg dabei.


----------



## daci7 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Stimmt - die deutsche Wirtschaft ist eine, auf die wir alle wirklich stolz sein sollten. Und daher sind natürlich auch die Vetternwirtschaft und der Weihnachtsman zu unterstützen!


----------



## Zoddl (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ja natürlich! Waren alles Mülltümpel oder wie und jetzt ist ja alles viel besser? Also bitte...


Bitte, wie meinen?

Zur Erinnerung:
Zu DDR Zeiten sorgten die lokalen Feuerwehren, teils in Kombination mit der LPG, für den (gesicherten) Durchfluss der Flüsse. Die ganze Aktion hatte auch einen speziellen Namen, fälllt mir aber allerdings nicht ein. Mir ist nur noch der Begriff "Flusskehre" in Erinnerung (bei dem im Nachbarort tatsächlich alle paar Jahre der Fluss mit nem Besen innerorts ausgekehrt wurde). Was dabei an Natur übrigblieb, kann man sich vorstellen.
Das hat nichts mit nem Müll*tümpel* zu tun.

Heute:
Heute gibt es zum einen (spezialisierte) Firmen, die Renaturierungsmassnahmen (fernab einer sinnigen Renaturierung) im Rahmen einer wie auch immer getroffenen Entscheidung umsetzen. Es gibt in Hochwassergebieten vom Land eingesetzte Institutionen (in THÜ die "Wasserwirtschaft", heisst aber mittlerweile anders?), die sich ua. um die Sicherheit der Schutzmassnahmen (Dämme, Durchlässe) an Flüssen ab einer bestimmten Grösse  kümmern. Heisst ua. Bisamratten nachstellen, Verschnitt an der Ufervegetation und eben wieder den Durchfluss sichern. 

Besser als früher? Eigentlich nicht, das Kind heisst nur anders. 


Aber hier wirds künftig definitiv Profis und Fachkräfte regnen, die diese Arbeit professsionell und im Sinne der Angler (hoffe ich doch) bereitwillig für einen gewissen Obulus in die Hand nehmen. Hat ja bisher (s.o.) ganz in unserem Sinne geklappt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> aber ich möchte keine verwarnung oder eine wiederholte sperre riskieren, deswegen schreibe ich jetzt nichts mehr dazu.
> __________________


Gut.................


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

So, und jetzt gut mit allgemeiner Politik, sonst Punkte.


----------



## PhantomBiss (21. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



huchenfan_in schrieb:


> Du sprichst einen Großteil der Punkte an, warum viele keine Lust haben sich in einem Verein zu engagieren oder diesen Vereinen schnell wieder den Rücken kehren. :m
> 
> Ich denke die Jungen - zu denen ich mich mit Anfang 30 auch noch zähle - haben durchaus Interesse am Angeln, aber nicht an den häufig merkwürdigen Strukturen oder Vorgängen in manchen Vereinen.
> Wenn man in einem Verein z.B. erlebt, dass angenehme Arbeitseinsätze innerhalb eines kleinen Kreises unter der Hand verteilt werden, Erlaubnisscheine in Abhängigkeit an die Dauer der Mitgliedschaft vergeben werden, Entscheidungen nahezu diktatorisch gefällt werden oder Gewässer in erster Linie mit Karpfen besetzt werden (Lieblingsfisch des Vorstands) dann verstehe ich jeden der von Vereinen erstmal die Nase voll hat.


 
Du hast es genau getroffen. In den Vereinen bei uns zeichnet sich diese Jahrzehnte lang geplegte Amigo-Mentalität extrem ab. Das ist auch der Grund aus dem Ich momentan in keinen unserer umliegenden Vereine beitreten möchte.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



PhantomBiss schrieb:


> Du hast es genau getroffen. In den Vereinen bei uns zeichnet sich diese Jahrzehnte lang geplegte Amigo-Mentalität extrem ab. Das ist auch der Grund aus dem Ich momentan in keinen unserer umliegenden Vereine beitreten möchte.



Also ich war schon in vielen Vereinen: Sportschützen, Tennis, Kampfsport, allgemeiner Sportverein, Billard, etc.

Natürlich gibt es unter all diesen Vereinen schwarze Schafe. Aber von den 5 Angelvereinen, die ich hier beobachten kann, gibt es nur Mist. Was da einfach für Leute drin sind ist furchtbar. Entscheidungen werden diktatorisch gefällt und Privilegien werden nach Sympathie vergeben. Finde es hier echt schlimm...


----------



## PhantomBiss (21. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Jo, das sind auch meine Erfahrungen. Die alten Wasserköpfe schalten und walten, zum Teil, absolut selbstgefällig und selbstversändlich. Der frische Wind wird gerne unterbunden indem der am nähesten stehende Amigo ins Amt "gewählt" wird. Oft ist das auf den ersten Blick garnicht zu erkennen, doch sobald man das treiben mal einige Jahre beobachtet wird es durchaus durchsichtig. Es ist natürlich nicht überall so, hauptsächlich in den traditionellen, größeren Vereinen.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



PhantomBiss schrieb:


> Jo, das sind auch meine Erfahrungen. Die alten Wasserköpfe schalten und walten, zum Teil, absolut selbstgefällig und selbstversändlich. Der frische Wind wird gerne unterbunden indem der am nähesten stehende Amigo ins Amt "gewählt" wird. Oft ist das auf den ersten Blick garnicht zu erkennen, doch sobald man das treiben mal einige Jahre beobachtet wird es durchaus durchsichtig. Es ist natürlich nicht überall so, hauptsächlich in den traditionellen, größeren Vereinen.



Das Vorurteil, dass Angler störrische alte Säcke sind, ist halt leider in der Realität oft anzutreffen.


----------



## WK1956 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ihr seid doch selbst schuld, jeder bekommt die Vereine die er verdient!
Wer sich nicht selbst einbringt und im Verein mitarbeitet, wird auch nichts verändern können.
Wenn sich auch junge Leute einbringen, dann kommt auch frischer Wind in den Verein


----------



## PhantomBiss (22. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Woher willst du das denn wissen wie ich mich bisher, in einem Verein engagiert habe oder auch nicht ? Ist mir schon klar, dass soetwas nicht mit 1-2 Jahren getan ist und, dass man sich schon enige Zeit mit einbringen muss. Und Junge Leute sind nebenbei gesagt genügend da. Aber das nimmt auch keinen Einfluss auf den von uns angesprochenen Punkt, junge Leute werde auch mal alt und evtl. sogar die selben Wasserköpfe wie ihre Eltern.


----------



## WK1956 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



PhantomBiss schrieb:


> Aber das nimmt auch keinen Einfluss auf den von uns angesprochenen Punkt, junge Leute werde auch mal alt und evtl. sogar die selben Wasserköpfe wie ihre Eltern.


 
na dann kannst ja später auf dich selbst schimpfen!


----------



## PhantomBiss (22. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Falls ich bis dahin wieder in einem Angelverein bin könnte ich das, ja.


----------



## PhantomBiss (22. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Es geht mir hier übrigens nicht darum ob jung oder alt. Das ist vom alter überhauptnicht abhängig. Vielleicht hast du das falsch verstanden.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch selbst schuld, jeder bekommt die Vereine die er verdient!
> Wer sich nicht selbst einbringt und im Verein mitarbeitet, wird auch nichts verändern können.
> Wenn sich auch junge Leute einbringen, dann kommt auch frischer Wind in den Verein



Ja genau. Du kennst den Vorstand hier doch überhaupt nicht. Ich kann diese Leute wirklich null leiden. Warum sollten sie dann genau mir Aufgaben übergeben, mit denen ich etwas verändern kann? Ich als 21 jähriger bin für die doch ein Jungspund, der mit seiner wenigen Lebenserfahrung überhaupt für nichts gut ist.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

oh man!!! 
was bin ich nur froh, dass ich in keinem verein sein muss!!!
unsere küstengewässer sind ja zum glück frei(und zudem meist fischreicher und gesünder als irgendwelche vereinstümpel)!!!

ich habe mein leben lang schon eine art "hass" auf alle vereine(ich habe erst 2 erlebt, aber in denen war der vorstand "gott", es gab nur kochtopfangler, oder opis und wirklich gemacht wurde nichts:c)

müsste ich in einen verein eintreten, würde ich nur noch schwarz, oder gar nicht mehr angeln#q#q#q


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> müsste ich in einen Verein eintreten, würde ich nur noch schwarz, oder gar nicht mehr angeln#q


Eigentlich geht es hier doch um Gastkartenerwerb und nicht etwa um den
Eintritt in einen Verein!
Aber mit der Einstellung brauchst du ja auch keine Gastkarten von einem Verein zu lösen, dass wäre jedenfalls konsequent!



> was bin ich nur froh, dass ich in keinem Verein sein muss!!!
> unsere küstengewässer sind ja zum glück frei(und zudem meist fischreicher und gesünder als irgendwelche vereinstümpel)!!!


Und damit kannst du wirklich froh sein,denn in anderen Regionen Deutschlands kommst du nicht an Vereinen vorbei, wenn du angeln willst.
Du bist ja noch recht jung und hoffentlich kommst du nie dazu, mal aus deinem nordöstlichen Angelparadies wegziehen zu müssen, dann müsstest du eventuell dein Hobby wirklich aufgeben.
Das glaube ich zwar nicht, weil dann kann man seine Meinung auch schnell mal ändern!.
Das geht schon los,wenn du nur mal irgendwo Urlaub machen willst und dort auch vor hast zu fischen.
Aber Urlaub machst du sicher auch nicht!?
Ein bischen über den Tellerrand hinaussehen,würde jedenfalls manchem gut stehen!

Jürgen


----------



## xbsxrvxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

urlaub kann ich mir als ossi eh nicht leisten
angeltechnisch hab ich hier alles was ich brauche(nordsee, ostsee, bodden).
südlicher als wismar war ich noch nie zum angeln(und will ich auch nicht)
mein teller hat nen sehr hohen rand.|bigeyes


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*



> mein teller hat nen sehr hohen rand.|bigeyes


Ich glaubs auch!
Dann wünsche ich ein glückliches Anglerleben auf deiner Insel (Teller)!

Jürgen


----------



## Carp-MV (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Man kann es auch übertreiben....
Vereine sind schon eine sinnvolle Sache und können viel gutes Beitragen. Solche Vereine die vernünftig und anständig laufen wird es sicher auch geben. Leider ist das aber nicht überall so und daher gibt es eben viele Probleme. Die Jugend ist eng gesäät unter Anglern das ist ganz klar, aber sicher nicht nur die Schuld der jungen Generation aber eben auch nicht ganz allein die Schuld der älteren. Das Leben wird nun mal immer teurer und auch das trägt dazu bei das viele sich das nicht mehr leisten können oder der zeitliche arbeits Aufwand ist so groß das kein Platz für solche Hobbys bleibt. Da gibt es viele, viele Gründe!


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Gastkartenerwerb wie im Mittelalter*

Ich kenne nicht viele Hobbys, die man mit so geringem finanziellen Aufwand wie das Angeln betreiben kann. Natürlich kann man auch mehr ausgeben, aber ich kenne Leute die geben im Jahr fürs Angeln weniger aus als ihre Söhne an einem Wochende für Partys rausbrennen.


----------

